# Bear's Foster Tails



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Bless your heart for taking the poor girl in! I don't have any experience on any similar situations so I can only wish you the best of luck! I hope the girl finds a sweet and loving home


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're in the house finally. 2.5 hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Can you try to entice her with some good treats like steak or chicken? She must be so scared. I hope you can get her in the house.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

You are dearheart for helping this baby. She will come around. Just might take some time. I think very small steps at first. Let her get used to yard. Then house. Then different areas in house slowly. And just maybe you two alone until she has her bearings. Then slowly introduce other family and then Bear. All the while calm, crooning voice and tasty treats if she will have them. I also find dogs are more comfy when you are not looming above them, so if you could sit in a chair in these places, at her level, and gently stroke her if she will let you, she may get more relaxed. Best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Once we got inside. She is doing great!!!! 

I think she was scared of the dark. 

I turned on all the lights in my house so the side yard was lite and he followed me and Bear right into the house. I set up the kitchen so she is isolated. I took the crate pad out of Bear's crate and put it next to me. 

She is laying next to me, getting pets. She is eating hot dog pieces and drinking water. Pics to come soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Once I brought Bear out, she really tuned in. Bear is the only reason she came inside. Such a blessed Bear. 

She is alone in the kitchen now with the lights off. No sounds coming from there. She is such a sweet, soft spoken girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> Once we got inside. She is doing great!!!!
> 
> I think she was scared of the dark.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

She has such a sweet face. Your love, Bears friendship will conquer all her fears in time. Great job


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

that was a lovely thing to do Brave....She looks like a sweetie...


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, you are an angel, she has such a sweet face.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Bless you. She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you keeping her or fostering? Just give her plenty of time and love. If you are keeping her she just hit the jackpot!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mid-night check in on her. She got up immediately and came up to me at the x-pen. Tail wagging. Very friendly. I thought she might need to pee so tried to take her outside. She wondered around my side yard very alert and comfortable. No pee. I think it was too cold. She came back in immediately. No accidents in the house. I hope she isn't holding it. 

Seems to settle down very quickly when we leave her alone. Both cats have met her from a distance now, and one cat from a few feet away. No drive to chase them. No curiosity about them. Which is good news. 

She will make the most amazing forever friend for someone. Omg. The amount of trust and love and kindness she has. 

Some issues with her and Bear interacting. Bear is being rude and she growls to warn him. We've had one correction snap (at the mall when we met her) but here at home she seems better. She is very people oriented. And craves attention. Once she is vetted and we have worked on her interactions with Bear, I can easily see her fully integrated in life. Watching movies, cuddling, walks, hikes, beach romps, etc. 

I honestly, cannot believe why anyone would willingly dump this lovely lady. I hope to goodness it's not because she was nearing the end of her "usefulness" as a puppy producer. 

The former owner's story is full of holes and smells fishy to me. I didn't press b/c my concern was her. 

Anyways. I'm rambling lets see how things progress once the sun comes out in a few hours. 

Night all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What a wonderful thing you did for such a lovely girl.


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Such a sweet looking dog! How could anyone ever neglect that face? She's lucky to have you and Bear now.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Are you keeping her or fostering? Just give her plenty of time and love. If you are keeping her she just hit the jackpot!


Just fostering. Nick knows though that fostering has no time limit. We keep her until she finds a forever home. Though he drew the line at whelping puppies. If she is pregnant, we will ask for a more experienced foster to see her through the whelping and we can take her once they are weaned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You, my dear, are an angel. Now she can experience what family life should be. Sounds like she already knows she's hit the jackpot. Hugs, and sloppy wet ones all around!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Jen,

Thank you for fostering her. I have found fostering to be very rewarding. I do hope she isnt pregnant...poor girl 
How is she this morning?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

You both are AWESOME for taking in this sweet girl!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

AWWWWWWWW.....I wouldn't be too worried about her behavior with Bear As an intact girl, especially one who has had puppies, she may feel the need to be a Miss Manners.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

She really really likes me. I was super stressed out last night because the whole thing fell together last minute. She had been advertised on CL on Monday. I texted the owners and requested I meet her ASAP. They said Friday and then stopped communicating with me. Thursday I finally got a response saying, they had an emergency and left town but will be back Saturday. Ok. I made plans with my brother for Friday. Dinner and a movie. So he is over at my house and they text me that they want to meet tonight (Friday) and we have to take her tonight. I am not prepared at all. I didn't buy anything for a second dog b/c I didn't know if I would have a second dog. Thank goodness we had extra leashes and she came with a collar. 

The former owners didn't ask any questions of me. I made them sign a bill of sale to cover my bum. And I filled out as much of a surrender intake form as I could. They didn't like all the questions so I kept it as quick as possible. But the rescue needs to know things. 

She was originally advertise as UTD on shots. But I have no medical records. They said they took her to Mexico for vaccines. No Heartworm preventative. No flea/tick preventative. Cheap food. They handed me a quart sized ziplock which contained all the dog food they owned. It wouldn't have last more than this weekend. 

They say she loves fetch and water/swimming. 

I hope she isn't pregnant. And just fat. I can work with fat. We can be the two fat ladies waddling down the street on our morning walks. 

Though if she is pregnant. They assure me it will be a litter of golden puppies. Mama looks like a mix though. They said they got her from a breeder here in San Diego as a puppy. Her birthday is 2/18/08 so she will be six soon. 

Her teeth are deplorable. I'm hoping she will like veggies because carrots are a miracle in cleaning teeth. 

She has an unbelievably thick coat. I think if I had a blower, I could get some coat out. She will shed like crazy once her body adjusts to being inside. We keep our animals nice and cozy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sound similar to how I got my Foster Molly. Was on a CL ad, never truly said why they were giving her up, their story was the owner had medical issues. But when I met her and Molly rolled over there were big mammary tumors. I was never told about them! I could have been mean and rude but I just took her as I knew she would be far better with me. I had to stay civil until I got her records, which proved that they did know the tumors were probably cancerous. I have never heard from them since I got the records. People can be cruel!

Thank you for helping this sweet girl. I am sure she will be a great dog like Molly. I truly hope she isnt pregnant, I guess the one thing I would see is if the rescue could get done is an ultrasound to see if anything can be seen. 

Good luck..she is one lucky girl to be with you guys!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

They claimed they were moving from a town home with two Goldens to a house but the owner won't let them have any dogs of their size. They say they already rehomed an intact male (who could be the father, if she is indeed pregnant). 

The woman runs a day care and let her charges jump, pull, and harass little Luna. Makes me sick to think about. 

I wonder if I should change her name. She doesn't appear to recognize Luna as her name. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

She knows she is safe, bless your kind heart.


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

They had an intact male and she was intact? Oh man, her chances of being pregnant are extremely high.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I say change her name if she does not know it.....new start new name


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> She really really likes me. I was super stressed out last night because the whole thing fell together last minute. She had been advertised on CL on Monday. I texted the owners and requested I meet her ASAP. They said Friday and then stopped communicating with me. Thursday I finally got a response saying, they had an emergency and left town but will be back Saturday. Ok. I made plans with my brother for Friday. Dinner and a movie. So he is over at my house and they text me that they want to meet tonight (Friday) and we have to take her tonight. I am not prepared at all. I didn't buy anything for a second dog b/c I didn't know if I would have a second dog. Thank goodness we had extra leashes and she came with a collar.
> 
> The former owners didn't ask any questions of me. I made them sign a bill of sale to cover my bum. And I filled out as much of a surrender intake form as I could. They didn't like all the questions so I kept it as quick as possible. But the rescue needs to know things.
> 
> ...


Jen: You are an angel for taking her in! Did she go to the bathroom this morning?
My guess is that if she is pregnant, she might be protective. What rescue will take her if she is pregnant?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

:artydude:artydudeYOU'RE GREAT:artydude:artydude:You_Rock_
Thanks sooo much for rescueing this girl. 
I agree change her name & give her a completely new start at a great new life!
Are you gonna keep her? Hope so!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had my Skyler for almost 2 years, she was about 6 months when I got her. She didn't seem to know her name, so we started fresh with a new one. She is the light of my life, and really helping me with my grief of losing Bonnie and Clyde!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is very cute and I hope she will now have the life she deserves. Thanks for fostering her and giving her a chance.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness....you'll be rewarded.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, thank you for fostering her. 

She sounds like a wonderful girl, such a sweetheart.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for what you are doing. Like all of us here, I get so angry when I hear of people who are so unkind, or uncaring with their animals. It is people like you who counter their actions and bring the goodness out that our friends deserve.

God Bless

Pat


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She peed!!!!

We got up this morning and let the Beast (Bear) outside. I got Luna gathered up and we went outside. She was more comfortable in the daylight. She did a perimeter check for any weak spots - so no off leash outside time for the time being. 

It took us two tries to get her back inside. 

She didn't want breakfast. We opted to let her in the living room to see how she would fair. 

So far so good. She is a little too curious about my youngest cat. Her and bear seem to be getting along. We had one rumble but that is it. They sniff each other and lick each other. So I take that to be a good sign. She is panting an awful lot. Which concerns me. 

She is drinking water every 10 minutes or so. At least right now she is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She may be a little warm being inside if she's not use to being in the house. 
She's probably little stressed out too, it will probably take some time before she completely relaxes and settles in. 

Do you know when the Rescue will have a Vet appointment scheduled for a full complete exam of her?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This is her right now. <3

I talk to Bear's rescue in a few minutes. I'll let you know what they say. I'm not an official foster for them yet. Paperwork needs to clear. I'm sure they will want her seen ASAP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, she is adorable, are you sure Bear doesn't need a sister???


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for being her angel. She's beautiful and so are you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna is a beauty! Let us know what the rescue says.
Thank you for saving her!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bless your heart for taking in this rescue! I pray that everything works out for her.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> View attachment 341554
> 
> 
> View attachment 341562
> ...


Awwww! What a sweetie!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for stepping up for her. I agree, the panting is probably a sign of stress and not being used to being inside. I would try and get her vet checked as soon as possible for her sake as well as Bear's. Around here our vets close at noon on Saturday but if you have one open I would go ahead and take her in at least for just a cursory exam/fecal.

And yes, I would change her name . . . new life, new name. It's amazing how quickly they learn their new names, especially when they associate it with good things (TLC, treats).


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Second potty breakdown!! We got pee and poo!!!!

The dogs seem to be getting along grand. If she growls, we just move Bear away and she is fine. 

Waiting to hear back about a vet appt. 

























Whew! This is hard! It's like having a puppy again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I put the crate pad back I the crate and she immediately went in. Now she is sawing logs. Safe and sound. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

She looks so sweet! You're amazing for saving her! I hope it all works out very well and she is healthy and not pregnant.


----------



## Avery (Jan 7, 2014)

Brave said:


> View attachment 341554
> 
> 
> View attachment 341562
> ...


She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I bet she does alot of sleeping.....stress is exhausting! Everything looks like she'll be a great addition to your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Jen:

Thanks to you I bet Luna does feel safe!
How is her panting now?
So glad she and Bear are getting along!
What a gift for Bear!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jen:
> 
> Thanks to you I bet Luna does feel safe!
> How is her panting now?
> ...


The panting has reduced significantly. So far, no accidents in the house. We've taken 3 potty breaks already today. 

I'm finishing up the paperwork, and she should be on their website by Monday. We're trying to go see the rescue's vet later today. If not, we'll just take her to our vet and eat the costs. She needs an exam, figure out if she is pregnant, rabies vaccine if not pregnant, and heartworm test at least. 

The rescue thinks she will be adopted rather quickly. And I'm hoping she finds the perfect home. As her fosters, we get to screen all the applicants.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful dog. But she looks older than her purported age. Thanks for taking her in.


Max


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh Jen, she is so lovely. I wish you could keep her.  

Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She's been here about 12 hours now, and it's like she's home. She doesn't know ANY commands and she paws for attention so I have scratches and bruises all down my arms from her pawing. But I think she is smart, and will be a great companion for another family. 

Nick won't let me keep her, and I respect that. So we will be her halfway house (safe haven, if you will) until she finds that forever home that will spoil her rotten, and never let her leave. 

Both Bear and Luna are crashed out on the couch. Bear is hanging halfway off the couch so Luna has plenty of space. I love how accommodating he has been.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what lovely lady. You are so great, calmed her fears already.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing her and for fostering her. You are a gem! 

She certainly is a beauty!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Found a flea crawling around Luna's eye area, even though she got a flea dip on Friday, per her former owners. So I broke out the frontline plus and applied it to both Bear and Luna. We're off to see the vet soon. 

I'm praying for NOT PREGNANT!

I feel like I'm on Maury. You are NOT the Mother! lol!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be praying too! Thanks for taking such good care of her!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The good news is she is NOT pregnant!!! YAY!!! 

She was a perfect gentlewoman. She stood patiently both on the floor and on the table. Didn't flinch for any of her vaccines, nor for the jugular blood draw. I was amazed! The vet was amazed! He kept commenting that she is the perfect pet, and we are so lucky to have such a wonderful girl in our lives. IDK if he was trying to sell her qualities to us, or if he didn't understand we are only her fosters.

We opted to pay out of pocket to run a Snap 4DX test and purchase heartguard+. The rescue picked up the tab on the rest. 

She has horrific ear infections. So bad, that the vet was wrinkling his nose as he was looking at them. I have to use two different ear cleaners twice a week for 3 weeks, than twice a month for maintenance, plus ear drops every day for 12 days. 

Her front teeth are completely ground down, the vet says from either chewing on herself or chewing on rocks. Given how much she chews on herself still now, and how much flea dirt is still left, I think she was completely infested with fleas for a long while. 

She has a fatty tumor on her chest, which the vet wants to remove when she is spayed. All that has to be cleared by the rescue before we can even schedule any of that. 

I'm exhausted. She refused to eat her Pedigree for breakfast, but gobbled up the Pro Plan dinner I served. She has taken to barking at and stalking both of my cats. She is easily called off them, but I think I would prefer her in a home w/o cats. 

She also seems much more settled with another dog in the house. I could see her going to a home as the only dog or a home with another dog close to her age. I don't think a puppy is a good fit for her personality. 

She weighs 60 pounds, and the vet thinks she should lose about 5 lbs. 

Bear is already besotted with her, and wants to be near her ALL THE TIME. We had some tiffs this evening after dinner. She got really spunky, and Bear tried to hump her. She corrected him a millisecond before I corrected him. Luckily he got the heck off her, Mr. Rude Boy. 

Everyone is fast asleep. She is dreaming on the sofa. I hope a bunch of people are interested in her. I sent over photos and all the info I had, so a bio could be written up and she could be added to the website. 

I'm already falling in love with her. Nick is being cautious. He is worried I won't give her up. But I will. I don't think we are the right family for her. We're the right family for now, but not forever.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I give you a week? Love grows quickly with these babies. Besotted Bear might bar the door at her exit. With hubby right behind  stranger things have happened.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nope. Nope. Nope. I think Bear is all I need right now. 

She's SNORING right now!! Such a cutie.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh yay! This brings back memories of getting Doc! I am so happy for you and her. Rescuing and fostering is exhausting, that is for sure. Enjoy her while you have her, once she is gone it will seem as though it all went too quickly. And bless sweet Bear and your hubby too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yay..happy news! Molly has worn down teeth too. I think she is a rock chewer as she loves to dig, much like my first golden who would dig to find rocks and chew on them! 

Molly sounds alot like her too. Would be better in a home with a calm dog or no dogs. I would love for her to be able to stay, but in my heart I know it isnt the right home. We are just a stepping stone in the path to her forever home. 

Hope she gets a great new home soon! Thanks for helping that sweet gal!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My girlfriend came over last night and Luna was great. All happy and love and wags and licks. I crated her and we went out for a few hours. A trial run for Monday when she will be alone for 4 hours. When I got home, I wanted to do a potty break, and then go to bed. Luna did not want that. She was very clingy and anxious. I spent a few minutes with her and then managed to get her back into the crate and head to bed. Not a peek out of her. 

Then DH came home. OMG can she bark. Bear calmed her down, he says. I don't remember.
This morning he got up early to let me sleep in, and he was able to take her outside, but she froze up, ran back in and huddled in the corner of the crate. He closed the crate door, and she went ballistic. 

It woke me up, and Bear and I came out of the bedroom. Se immediately quieted down. Right now I'm trying to teach her to stop clawing at people for attention, and how to settle herself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hannah's mom (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Brave,

Our 11 year old rescue took a full year to adjust to being loved. Every three months we would note a milestone, and at a year she was fully ours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> My girlfriend came over last night and Luna was great. All happy and love and wags and licks. I crated her and we went out for a few hours. A trial run for Monday when she will be alone for 4 hours. When I got home, I wanted to do a potty break, and then go to bed. Luna did not want that. She was very clingy and anxious. I spent a few minutes with her and then managed to get her back into the crate and head to bed. Not a peek out of her.
> 
> Then DH came home. OMG can she bark. Bear calmed her down, he says. I don't remember.
> This morning he got up early to let me sleep in, and he was able to take her outside, but she froze up, ran back in and huddled in the corner of the crate. He closed the crate door, and she went ballistic.
> ...


AW, Luna has so much to adjust to. Thank God she has you, Nick and Bear!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Heartbreaking but know her trust in you will grow daily


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Poor thing! She is so lucky to have you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor sweet baby. She has no idea what is going on, and is surely going to have some odd spells. After a couple of days she'll start to settle in better, once she gets experience that you and your home are safe. Are you trying yummy things in her crate to calm her? Such as kongs and bones? Doc wanted nothing to do with stuff like that when I first got him, it took about 3-4 days for him to relax enough to be interested. Good boy Bear for calming her down.

One thing I did with Doc, if you have time, is that I tethered him to me for a few days. I think it helped not only with potty training, but also settling in. However it likely contributed to a bit of jealousy from Lila, so this should be done with Bear in mind.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is using the crate more and more on her own. I think she likes the small space. I feel weird b/c a part of me wonders if we're not doing enough to make her feel comfortable here. 

Bear is already showing some jealousies. So I am making sure Bear is getting one-on-one attention from me. Snuggles, etc. 

Luna is also starting to growl if Bear is playing with me and she wants attention. Which I correct. She is starting to grasp "no more" which means I am done petting you, please move along. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey! Just a quick suggestion - if her teeth are dirty but seem strong still, a chicken quarter or two will clean them right up. 

I feed raw to my own two dogs but feed donated kibble to any fosters to cut costs -- nonetheless, every foster I get with bad teeth get 2-3 raw meals to clean their teeth. It doesnt seem to upset their stomach to get raw for a day or two and then kibble, and their teeth look like puppy teeth again.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What is a chicken quarter? 

Her teeth are dingy and yellow. Yuck!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...VLabgyQGvnICADw&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1164&bih=573

Those are examples of chicken quarters! They're a bit bigger than just a leg so they can't swallow them whole if they aren't used to eating raw. They do the trick fast.

ETA - they are about 1.00/lb at most grocery stores


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless your heart!!  Bear looks quite enamored by this new lady who's the same species he is. Very cute. 

She looks very, very sweet. Well, thanks to you the rest of her life will be better than it's ever been. Very heartwarming. Thank you for your selfless act of kindness


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We started her ear care treatments tonight. She didn't want to get in the tub, so I had to lift her in. We brought Bear into the bathroom to try to keep her calm. 

Once in the tub, we started with the foaming cleanser. OMG the sheer amount of brown gunk that came out was downright maddening. I was crying, seeing how much gunk there was; thinking how long she must have been suffering from her ears. 

After the foaming, we used a rinse/drying agent. It had rubbing alcohol in it which concerned me, but she didn't make any motions. It took many cotton balls to finally get a clean one out. 

Finally we started doing the special ear drops. She is resting comfortably on the dog bed with Bear. 

She was extremely trusting through all of it. Afterwards, Nick took her back to the living room on her leash. She went straight to her crate than whipped around and went ballistic with Nick. Scared him half to death. He is such an amazing caregiver to just brush it off. I am so lucky to have him as my partner. 

In other news today, we learned she has no table manners and while she doesn't beg, she will steal any food out. We also practiced on Sit and Down. After a few rewards, she got the hang of treats. She isn't anywhere near the level Bear is as Food Hound, but she is coming along. 

Overall, it's been a good day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Fast asleep. I hope since she is sleeping out in the open, that means she is more comfortable with us, and that she is in less pain.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

What a beautiful girl Luna is, and what an amazing person you are to give her a loving home until a forever one comes along!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh she must feel a million times better. I bet her mood settles quickly now, ear pain is maddening, poor sweet girl. Good job :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay! She is on the website!!!! 

I wonder on average, how long it takes adult dogs to find homes. I need to clear up her ear infections, and still get her spayed.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> Yay! She is on the website!!!!
> 
> I wonder on average, how long it takes adult dogs to find homes. I need to clear up her ear infections, and still get her spayed.


That's so wonderful!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Check into getting her teeth cleaned when she is under for the spay. Doc's teeth looked amazing afterwards and his breath was fresh too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...VLabgyQGvnICADw&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1164&bih=573
> 
> Those are examples of chicken quarters! They're a bit bigger than just a leg so they can't swallow them whole if they aren't used to eating raw. They do the trick fast.
> 
> ETA - they are about 1.00/lb at most grocery stores


Would these be okay to give as an occasional treat or meal to a kibble fed dog?


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

She looks so content sleeping on the doggie bed. Thank you for rescuing her and caring for her. I hope her ears clear up quickly.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

You are awesome for doing this. I don't think I would be able to give her up. She seems like an amazing girl who just had some lousy people.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She doesn't know what peanut butter is. :doh

I put a Kong in her crate, with some PB in it, and she went in the crate, but she ignored the Kong and just stood at the door. I gave Bear a Kong too, to be fair, I hope she learns from him how much awesome stuff there is out there. 

Tonight we're giving both her and Bear a bath. We're still seeing fleas and Bear is starting to get that harassed look as if he's being bitten. So they both get flea baths, and then regular baths, and hopefully blow dried.

Inside life is working well with her. And I cannot believe she was only an outside dog. She is potty trained. Is great in the crate (once she is in, lol!). Transitioned magnificently to two meals a day, and a different kibble. I let her outside without a leash, now. She is the first one to head to the door, when she is ready to be inside. 

I got the OK to get her spayed and get the fatty tumor removed. I have to call the vets office and schedule the appointment. I'm hoping we can fit her in tomorrow or Wednesday. She will be going to an adoption event on Saturday to be assessed by the rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

That is so wonderful they'll remove the fatty tumor and spay her.
It might be good to ask the rescue about her teeth, too.
You are AMAZING!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thursday is spay day! YAY! 

The vet said her teeth were in good condition, so I doubt the rescue will pay for a cleaning. I will try a less expensive way to clean them up at home. If only she would eat carrots. lol!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You might consider giving both of them a Capstar before a bath. Walmart sells it. It will kill all the fleas and flea eggs.

You're doing a wonderful thing


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> You might consider giving both of them a Capstar before a bath. Walmart sells it. It will kill all the fleas and flea eggs.
> 
> You're doing a wonderful thing


Do you think it would be too much? I applied Frontline plus to them both on Saturday. Frontline says no baths for 24 hours, but OK after that. The shampoo I got is Sentry Pro, which supposedly keeps killing up to 7 days after application. I'm doing my best to prevent any infestation in the house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

I would check with the vet before using anything else, never hurts to be on safe side since you already used something.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> Do you think it would be too much? I applied Frontline plus to them both on Saturday. Frontline says no baths for 24 hours, but OK after that. The shampoo I got is Sentry Pro, which supposedly keeps killing up to 7 days after application. I'm doing my best to prevent any infestation in the house.


I'd probably call your vet and ask. 

The next step might be to flea bomb the rooms they've been in to kill the remaining fleas that are hiding out. Place the flea bombs on newspaper a little higher up (like on top of Bear's crate, for instance) so it gets everywhere. It only takes a few fleas to start laying eggs and the cycle starts all over again. Take up the bedding and put it in the washer while you bomb. You'll need to be out of the house for an hour or so. Come back and air it out, vacuum and you should be good to go.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

If you don't want to flea bomb, consider using some food grade Diatomaceous earth. You can get it in feed stores, by chicken feed. the pool stuff is not the right stuff to use. It will kill adult fleas so I used it for a couple of months just to be sure. Sprinkle LIGHTLY around bedding/carpet etc, and work in with a broom. I used a plastic food container and poked some holes in the bottom as my applicator. Also put a flea collar in your vacuum. This is what I did, in our completely carpeted house. One dose of frontline, a flea bath, and lots and lots of vacuuming, along with DE, and this did the trick.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!!! I have horror stories of flea infestations. There was a time when I was a kid, around 10-11 years old, that our apartment was so infested, walking from the bed to the bathroom, my legs would be freckled with fleas. I'd have to pick them off one by one and flush them down the toilet. YUCK!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Flea baths tonight. Took over 2 hours to bath, and dry two dogs. I'm wiped out. 

Luna doesn't like the tub. It's slippery. So I put a towel down to give her some traction. She was much better after that. When I rinsed her off, the water ran orange. Lots of dried blood and flea dirt. She leap out of the tub soaking wet, and then didn't want to get back in. Oh dear. 

Bear has been a nightmare the whole time we've been home. He is in time out right now because he won't leave Luna alone even though she has given him plenty of warnings. 

Luna is acting frisky. I think she finally has relief from the itching and the biting. We're playing some fetch while Bear is sequestered. She is a champ. It's just her and the ball. 

Downside to this retriever-ness, is she is a shoe hog. She likes to steal slippers, shoes, flip flops; you name it, she wants it. 

She still doesn't like Nick. 

I suppose with time she might. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Heart O'Gold said:


> Would these be okay to give as an occasional treat or meal to a kibble fed dog?


Absolutely  They love em and they're great for them!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

One thing about giving the capstar, if you haven't already --- are you sure she isn't pregnant? if she is pregnant, some of the breeders might know if flea medication is okay or not.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> One thing about giving the capstar, if you haven't already --- are you sure she isn't pregnant? if she is pregnant, some of the breeders might know if flea medication is okay or not.


I haven't given the capstar. And she is definitely not pregnant. The vet was palpating her and goes, "I feel poopies, not puppies." Lol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Jen

Maybe Luna was abused by a man and needs to build trust. Bet she loved how she felt after her bath!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She's chewing on herself again, like the fleas are back. But she is very perky this morning. We've almost gotten her to stop scratching up for attention. It's a work in progress. 

Idk if she was abused or not. But he was fine with the husband who was with her on Friday. She doesn't like yelling, especially if Nick yells. 

My friend thinks her chewing on herself is a compulsion, or a way to self soothe. Idk. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

And last night she spent nearly 20 minutes having a fit in her crate. After 20 minutes I told her "enough!" And she shut up and we all got some sleep. Idk what was going through her brain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

You are doing a wonderful thing with this girl! Seriously the medical care and attention seems like more she has received in years.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Flea baths commonly make them itch for a while, and the flea bites that she already had will continue to itch. Don't panic, they aren't the end of the world. Patience and you will get rid of them. Don't over-flea-bathe her, that is also another common problem that makes them itchier. Actually, I read a lot of stuff that regular dish soap kills fleas too. Wait the day or two, give her the treatment, and then vacuum vacuum vacuum. That really is your best friend. And the DE powder, I even sprinkled it on the dogs after a while when I was SURE we still had fleas. Just a little bit. We did not still have them, I was just obsessing. Seriously, vacuuming is the most important thing, mostly around where the dogs play and lie. The DE is great for corners and along baseboards, I was so freaked out about them I was glad to have that so I didn't have to vacuum every square inch all the time. I sprinkled it around areas I couldn't vacuum every day, and on the dogs beds. Every time I vacuumed I reapplied the dog areas. Other than that, just wait.

On her unsettledness, she really is probably just lost, and clueless as to what is normal. She'll settle down after a week or so most likely.

Hang in there, she is so lucky to have found you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm hoping to get her crate trained for her new family. She is a complete opposite of Bear. She doesn't like to play, she is beyond clingy, she steals food and clothing (ESPECIALLY SOCKS!!!! OMG! I had a HEART ATTACK when she stole my sock!! I thought she'd swallow it for sure!!!), she is very insecure, among other things. 

It's really hard on me. I'm getting frustrated a bit b/c I have to manage Mr. Bear with her, or she growls at him. All he wants to do is play. I feel so bad for Bear. 

When I left the house she was barking up a storm in the crate. I think Bear went over and calmed her down, b/c after a few seconds it stopped. Idk if it started back up. 

I just am at a loss. I don't think I'm a good fit for her. We have class tonight, but tomorrow, I'm going to try to take her out for a walk, and see how she does.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> I'm hoping to get her crate trained for her new family. She is a complete opposite of Bear. She doesn't like to play, she is beyond clingy, she steals food and clothing (ESPECIALLY SOCKS!!!! OMG! I had a HEART ATTACK when she stole my sock!! I thought she'd swallow it for sure!!!), she is very insecure, among other things.
> 
> It's really hard on me. I'm getting frustrated a bit b/c I have to manage Mr. Bear with her, or she growls at him. All he wants to do is play. I feel so bad for Bear.
> 
> ...


Jen

I wouldn't worry about the next family-she probably wants to sleep near all of you, just so she can't chew on anything during the night. Maybe the rescue can find another foster?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna is probably very confused right now, she's in a new environment, around new people. 

It's not uncommon for a Rescue to take a few weeks to relax and settle in, it takes time.

Each day should be better for her and you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Luna is probably very confused right now, she's in a new environment, around new people.
> 
> It's not uncommon for a Rescue to take a few weeks to relax and settle in, it takes time.
> 
> Each day should be better for her and you.


The rescue says to give your foster two weeks before deciding if it will not work out. So that is the plan. She is getting spayed on Thursday, so I hope that won't cause any problems. 

She doesn't like most of the treats, I normally offer. Carrots? No. Banana? No. Cheez Whiz? Maybe. Hard treats? No. Hot Dogs? YES! Chicken? YES! Peanut Butter? No. 

It's hard to find ways to motivate her. I'm sure we're both in that awkward adjustment phase. I need to take Bear out tonight for class, and hope that having that quality time together will help reassure Bear that he is still #1 in my world. I'm tempted to take Luna with us, and just leave her in the car with Nick. Maybe if they were able to just spend some time together, they would see they both don't mean any harm to the other. And some chicken McNuggets might help things along. *wink wink*

It'll also be good to see how she does when around other dogs. At a safe distance for sure. Regardless if she comes or not, Bear is going to be lots of love and attention. It's been an unusual time for Bear. He's used to having house guests want to play all the time. I think our next foster will need to be closer to Bear's age.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

That is what we are going through with Tayla and Lily. I feel so bad for Tayla because we were told Lily was playful with other dogs and she isn't and she really isn't with Tayla. I bet Tayla and Bear would love playing together. I keep correcting Tayla and our trainer said that we we tell Tayla to back off from her attempts to play with Lily we should play tug or something with Tayla so she has a good association of being told "back off" all the time. We are hoping that the longer we have Lily the more playful she will become. She shows a spark every now and then. Otherwise she is just so sweet and calm I'd have 5 more of her if I could. One Tayla is enough . Good luck.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> That is what we are going through with Tayla and Lily. I feel so bad for Tayla because we were told Lily was playful with other dogs and she isn't and she really isn't with Tayla. I bet Tayla and Bear would love playing together. I keep correcting Tayla and our trainer said that we we tell Tayla to back off from her attempts to play with Lily we should play tug or something with Tayla so she has a good association of being told "back off" all the time. We are hoping that the longer we have Lily the more playful she will become. She shows a spark every now and then. Otherwise she is just so sweet and calm I'd have 5 more of her if I could. One Tayla is enough . Good luck.


That is it to a T!!! I try to play with Bear when I tell him to leave her alone, but then she shoves him away b/c she wants attention. So then I stand up and turn away to correct her, and Bear still doesn't get the attention. It's a juggling act, and I can barely balance a single pin! lol!!! 

We were also told that she would do well with a younger dog b/c she is very playful. Makes me wonder what their idea of not playful looks like.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Two weeks for a Rescue to settle in is the average. 

Some dogs take less time, others take longer, it all depends on the dog for the most part.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg you guys!! I just got an email that someone applied to adopt Luna!!!!!!!!!!

If they pass the approval process, we will do a meet-n-greet on Saturday!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

That's awesome news! If for some reason she doesn't get adopted, give her time, though. I have found that walking a dog really encourages bonding... So if your husband hasn't walked her yet I'd recommend that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Deep breath, patience. Lila went through a cycle of loving Doc, then hating him, then tolerating him and starting to adore Pearl again. It takes time and what you see today doesn't necessarily reflect what may be tomorrow. It will be OK, even the change is good for Bear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Is Luna still having her spay and fatty tumor removed tomorrow!?
That is great that someone might want to adopt her.
Will she be feeling good enough by then?

Does she like having her hair brushed? I find that is a bonding experience for dogs.
It does take a good two weeks for an adopted dog, or rescue, to get acclimated.

P.S. The behavior you're describing of Luna pushing her way in, we've see it in both of our adopted Goldens. Ken always says that they are attention hogs! Our Samoyeds, Snobear and Tonka, don't seem to do that.

Jen:

So glad things are better this am!!! Did you see the questions and my p.s.?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Things are bunches better this morning. Bear and I had obedience class last night, so Luna was home alone from 5 pm to about 9 pm. She went out to potty w/ Nick, and her growling seems to have lessened just a bit. I've asked Nick to either walk her or sit in the backyard for a bit and play some fetch with her. I think that would be a great bonding experience. I've also asked him NOT to correct her for anything. He needs to be the awesome partner, and I can be the bad cop w/ rules and whatnot. 

I stayed up for about an hour, and played fetch with Bear and Luna together. I was told she was ball possessive, but she was fine with Bear unless he tried to take it out of her mouth. But I can understand growling for that, b/c that is just rude. lol!!!! 

We settled down after fetch with some cuddles and rubs. I had a yin yang going on, Black Bear on my left leg getting his belly rubbed, and Golden Luna on my right leg, getting her belly rubbed. 

She resisted the crate, even for hot dogs, but let me put her in it physically. After we went to bed, she whined for a few seconds and then barked a few times. I preemptively told her to be quiet, and she settled down immediately. 

This morning, I was able to feed both Bear and Luna in front of each other, no barriers. Luna tried to investigate Bear's bowl, but was easily called off and her reward was lots of pets. This is huge for Mr. Bear, since he can resource guard. 

After breakfast, we tried our hand at a walk. I opted to take both of them out, and for the most part it was ok. Luna pulled on the leash at the beginning and near the end when she saw the house. Which I think was very good considering the new surroundings. 

I'm also very pleased to report that her poops have gone from yellow slush, to brown and firm. I'd like to get some extra fiber in her, but she won't eat carrots. Maybe green beans? 

I'll be calling a potential adopter tonight to talk about Luna. I hope it goes well, and that I can be a great representative for Luna. 

Overall, having only been with us for 5 (?) days, I think she is doing very well. Thank you for talking with me yesterday. I think I was overwhelmed. And I'm feeling much more settled with the situation this morning. 

The rescue currently has 32 dogs in boarding that need foster homes, so I already told Nick we'll be doing more after Luna is adopting. But this time, we get to pick a candidate that may be better suited for our household. 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless you, Jen


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So happy to see this update, it can be very overwhelming. Nothing like a good nights sleep and a walk that goes well!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Keep us the good work Jen. What a wonder u have done for this sweet girl in such a short time. Good on you for considering continual fostering


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ha! I found her weakness! CHEEZ WHIZ! Can't blame her, it's Bear's secret addiction too! 

I smeared some PB in her puppy kong again this morning, but laced the top with squiggles of Cheez Whiz. She happily pranced into the crate and devoured her kong. I don't think she ate the PB, but it's a step in the right direction. 

She is also understanding "No more" and "all done" which is a relief!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

That's great news that she's starting to do so well! 

For fiber, have you tried canned pumpkin for her? I know lots of dogs will go crazy for it. If she likes it, it can be a good Kong stuffer.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

PiratesAndPups said:


> That's great news that she's starting to do so well!
> 
> For fiber, have you tried canned pumpkin for her? I know lots of dogs will go crazy for it. If she likes it, it can be a good Kong stuffer.


I haven't tried pumpkin with her. TBH we don't have any in the house. I'll see about picking some up. Bear doesn't like pumpkin, but he likes yogurt. Maybe yogurt will appeal to her. She seems to enjoy dairy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Oh, she is doing so well!! Give Luna a kiss!
I KNOW Nick said no, but I wish she could stay! Sorry, I shouldn't have said that!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Oh, she is doing so well!! Give Luna a kiss!
> I KNOW Nick said no, but I wish she could stay! Sorry, I shouldn't have said that!


Don't apologize.  It's all good. I have a good feeling about the woman I'll be speaking with tonight. She has two dogs of her own, and two fosters, so Luna will have plenty of company. I think she doesn't like being left alone. Bear stays out in the living room with her. 

BTW - She is still getting spayed tomorrow and the tumor will be removed. I'm taking a short day to go pick her up. Cheez whiz will be handy, in case she doesn't want to get into the car.

Do you know if she should/could jump in and out of the car after the spay? I can ask the vet as well, just trying to gauge what to expect. Never had a spayed dog before. This will be interesting. Especially keep Bear from licking her stitches. Maybe i should put cones on them both! lol!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Brave said:


> Do you know if she should/could jump in and out of the car after the spay? I can ask the vet as well, just trying to gauge what to expect. Never had a spayed dog before. This will be interesting. Especially keep Bear from licking her stitches. Maybe i should put cones on them both! lol!


My experience is the first day after the surgery is hard. Both Maddie and Amber were in a lot of pain--and me in tears for them. So make sure you have an pain medication they recommend. After that it was hard to keep them from tearing around the house and opening the stitches. It probably won't be as big a deal with a grown dog. Puppies are exuberant. 

I don't think she should be jumping in and out of the car. Can you get someone to help?


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*You're the best mom ever!*



Brave said:


> The good news is she is NOT pregnant!!! YAY!!!
> 
> She was a perfect gentlewoman. She stood patiently both on the floor and on the table. Didn't flinch for any of her vaccines, nor for the jugular blood draw. I was amazed! The vet was amazed! He kept commenting that she is the perfect pet, and we are so lucky to have such a wonderful girl in our lives. IDK if he was trying to sell her qualities to us, or if he didn't understand we are only her fosters.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you have really gone out on a limb with her. It is truly amazing the lengths that you have gone to, to make her stay positive for her. All of us are really pleased that you did so much for her and have made her quality of life much better. We say a prayer of thanksgiving for you and for her and hope Bear has his BBF for a long time. Godspeed. :wave:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> My experience is the first day after the surgery is hard. Both Maddie and Amber were in a lot of pain--and me in tears for them. So make sure you have an pain medication they recommend. After that it was hard to keep them from tearing around the house and opening the stitches. It probably won't be as big a deal with a grown dog. Puppies are exuberant.
> 
> I don't think she should be jumping in and out of the car. Can you get someone to help?


The vet techs can help me get her in, and DH will be with me the whole time, so I think he can help get her out. I was thinking of using one of Bear's slings to ease her out of the car. IDK if that is a good idea. Nick said NO b/c of where the incision is, and where you normally place a sling. She's only 60 lbs, so I think if push comes to shove, I can lift her myself. 

My plan is to keep Bear on a leash, until the stitches come out. I don't think Luna will do anything to them, (except CHEW them, hence she gets to wear the comfy cone of healing), but Bear would want to investigate. And he would still want to play with her, and I think she won't be up to it, so we might see some excessive corrections. I want to prevent that as much as possible. I hope the pain meds are liquid. Idk if she will take a pill, and Idk how comfortable I am with forcibly pilling her.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

_I'm also very pleased to report that her poops have gone from yellow slush, to brown and firm. I'd like to get some extra fiber in her, but she won't eat carrots. Maybe green beans? _

I'd say try the canned pumpkin (plain, not the pie filling). If she doesn't like it warm, my three love it frozen in an ice cube tray. 

She's such a lovely girl. I hope she finds a great home really soon.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She shouldn't jump in and out of the car, or on and off furniture for a while after the surgery. It can pull the stitches. That's one of the hard things with a female, because the surgery is invasive it's important to keep them quiet. Be sure they send you home with pain pills. (But you knew that!). Hope the fatty tumor is just that and nothing more (they'll biopsy it yes?). It really doesn't sound like she's a good fit for your family if she's stalking the cats.  I hope this lady is the right new family for her. 

Have you bathed her yet? Can't remember. Doing it before her surgery might be good. You probably won't want to do it too soon afterward. 

Keep the pictures coming (in all your free time, LOL).


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless you for helping this sweet girl, with everything you have had to deal with recently you are a very special person. The world needs more Jenns!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> She shouldn't jump in and out of the car, or on and off furniture for a while after the surgery. It can pull the stitches. That's one of the hard things with a female, because the surgery is invasive it's important to keep them quiet. Be sure they send you home with pain pills. (But you knew that!). Hope the fatty tumor is just that and nothing more (they'll biopsy it yes?). It really doesn't sound like she's a good fit for your family if she's stalking the cats.  I hope this lady is the right new family for her.
> 
> Have you bathed her yet? Can't remember. Doing it before her surgery might be good. You probably won't want to do it too soon afterward.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming (in all your free time, LOL).


This will be a piece of cake compared to Bear's recovery. lol!!! I know this routine SOOOOOO well. ha! 

She has stopped stalking the cats, but she is still VERY interested in them. If you meow at her, she has the cutest head tilt. D'AWWWWW. 

She got a flea bath on Monday night. And her chewing seems to have calmed down some. I have some bumps on my feet, which I think is a reaction to flea bites. YUCK! No bathes are allowed until AFTER the stitches are removed which takes anywhere from 7-10 days depending on healing. 

IDK if the rescue will biopsy it. The vet is positive it's just a benign fatty tumor based on it's presentation. I'm sure if he feels any differently, he'll call the Board of Directors and request a biopsy. The president is VERY good at being available night and day to take calls for their dogs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Bless you for helping this sweet girl, with everything you have had to deal with recently you are a very special person. The world needs more Jenns!


Thank you for your kind words, and everyone too! I'm not an angel or that special. I'm just one woman who took in one dog, who has an amazing husband who puts up with all my craziness. There are so many more people who put so much more into saving others, than me. 

I do what I can, when I can. And in a bunch of different ways, I feel Bear has called me to do this. Because without his rescue, I would NEVER have gotten him, and OH MY! He is such a big part of my life, heart, and most of the time, I feel connected to him on a soul level. I do this for him, because of people who were willing to help, he got to come home with me.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

You are special, not everyone would do this. You're helping Luna get a second chance at life. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Let us know how the call goes tonight and by all means have the vet techs help get Luna in the car for you. She should not jump in the car!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

You are wrong. What you are doing is a big deal and a big effort. I can relate that during the process it still is easy to see others that do more and discount your own efforts. Don't. Heck some people get a puppy for a day and return it because it is too hsrd. You've thrown your household upside down for the love of a dog that will go elsewhere. That is very giving! 

How did she do today? And our Mr sweet Bear?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I did not get a hold of the applicant. We'll try again tomorrow. 

As for Ms. Luna. She made great strides today. Nick and her played fetch for 20 minutes and she was so happy and brought the ball back and put it in his hand. He thought I had told her to be nice to him. Ha ha!!! 

Afterwards, when he crated her to come pick me up, she didn't growl OR bark at him!!!!

When I got home we did some commands for cheez whiz. And she let nick pet her for some cheez whiz. She laid down and played with her kong!! She ran for the first time today. Normally she trots. So I was very happy. Still no playing with Bear, but Bear is being super sweet to her. Nick played more fetch with her, too. She kept bringing me the ball, so I hid behind nick. Teehee!!!

We cleaned her ears again (it's a twice a week thing) and while we got some gunk out, far less than Sunday.

Nicks went to bed before me, so he leaned over the couch to give pets and kisses. Luna was wary on round 1, but once nick gave Bear kisses, she leaned over and licked his face!!!!!! So he gave her a second round of love. I feel so good in how much she has improved with Nick. I really think fetch is the way to her heart. 

We're bedding down for the night. It took her a few minutes to bark, but she started to raise a fuss again. I just told her "no, no, no" and she quieted down. I left the crate uncovered tonight to see if it helped keep her quiet, and it didn't. 

I'm beginning to wonder if this is separation anxiety. Should I be filming her while we're gone? Cause I need to find a nanny cam if that is the case. 

She still doesn't like her crate. I'm considering putting her in the bedroom, but idk if the crate will fit or what. I don't want to leave her loose. 

Anyways, tomorrow is the big day!!! I found another bump on her. Small, about the size of those balls on sewing pins. White, and scabby. Idk what it is, but I'll talk to the doctor about it tomorrow. 

Uh oh she's raising a fuss again. But this time she heard something outside. I'm going to wait it out. She is she calms down herself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She's quiet again. Nick is a saint for putting up with it, especially during the work week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you and I have the most tolerant guys.... Aren't they just the best? I can't even put into words how much more I fall in love with Steven when I say "we are getting a new foster...." And his response is "cool. What kind? What's her name?" 

I come from a home that didn't love animals. I took home a orphaned kitten and my dad made me go put it back on the streets. He was so loving in other ways, but he didn't have much compassion in that area. Steven is the opposite and it is SO HOT 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It is amazing how much Nick puts up with. He isn't as cool as Steven, but this is our first. I have a feeling he will warm up to the idea. Right now he has a suspicion that I am trying to outwit him into getting a second dog. He says I'm clever like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> I did not get a hold of the applicant. We'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> As for Ms. Luna. She made great strides today. Nick and her played fetch for 20 minutes and she was so happy and brought the ball back and put it in his hand. He thought I had told her to be nice to him. Ha ha!!!
> 
> ...


Jen

Praying for sweet Luna today. She'll be home in no time. I think her sleeping in your room might calm her down.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning has been difficult to say the least. I'm already at my wits end. 

It started off fine. I took Nick to work. I normally take Bear, but decided to take Luna too. She gave Nick goodbye kisses in the car!!! Then pushed bear aside at the window for more!!

We came home, put Luna back to bed, then bear and I retired for a few more hours of sleep. 

Come morning, bear gets fed and Luna doesn't. That caused a ruckus for as long as there was food down. Luna started playing with the puppy kong and it was really sweet, but Bear kept trying to steal it. She was growling, he wasn't taking the hint. And after repeatedly telling him "leave it" and correcting him, Bear was put in time out in the kitchen. 

I am ready for a break. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is at the vet. They will call me when she's all done. I cried the whole way to work. The look of betrayal on her face when I was leaving. Oh! Knife to my heart. 

Do you think we, as fosters inadvertently cause trust issues since they change homes so often? By the time she finds her forever home, it'll be her third home. 

Something I was thinking about last night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> She is at the vet. They will call me when she's all done. I cried the whole way to work. The look of betrayal on her face when I was leaving. Oh! Knife to my heart.
> 
> Do you think we, as fosters inadvertently cause trust issues since they change homes so often? By the time she finds her forever home, it'll be her third home.
> 
> ...


Jen

Just take it One Day at a Time!! Luna will do fine today-I'm praying for her.
Were you able to reach the lady that was interested? I don't know Luna will feel up to meeting someone on Saturday, with her surgery today.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jen
> 
> Just take it One Day at a Time!! Luna will do fine today-I'm praying for her.
> Were you able to reach the lady that was interested? I don't know Luna will feel up to meeting someone on Saturday, with her surgery today.


I did get an email from her. We're going to try to call each other tonight after I pick Luna up. The vet said, she should be fine to get in and out of the car, as long as we hoist her back end up.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*No trust issues against you*

Luna probably had no clue about her situation at the vet. She only knew she was anxious and probably scared because it was a different place. These feelings will quickly disappear and her heart will once again race with excitement the second she sees your face again. You will know this because she will beat her tail on the floor or wherever. So no, her confidence will be restored and you will have established a more closer bond with her.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Brave said:


> She is at the vet. They will call me when she's all done. I cried the whole way to work. The look of betrayal on her face when I was leaving. Oh! Knife to my heart.
> 
> Do you think we, as fosters inadvertently cause trust issues since they change homes so often? By the time she finds her forever home, it'll be her third home.
> 
> Something I was thinking about last night.


I think that it is difficult for the dog to be upended a couple of times, but that this downside is more than overshadowed by the benefits of fostering. A foster takes the dog with issues, and gets it to a safe place and hopefully prepares it to be better adjusted and well behaved so that the adopted home has as easy of a time as possible being successful. People encouraged me to get Doc to his new home ASAP, but I thought it was more important to wait until the time was right (after Christmas) and to make sure he was housebroken (which took a LOT of effort and diligence). Yes he was probably nervous when he moved again, but at least his most recent experience had been positive. He settled in well and quickly and never had a single "accident" in his new home. Sometimes the big picture is hard to keep track of, but it is so much more important!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I think that it is difficult for the dog to be upended a couple of times, but that this downside is more than overshadowed by the benefits of fostering. A foster takes the dog with issues, and gets it to a safe place and hopefully prepares it to be better adjusted and well behaved so that the adopted home has as easy of a time as possible being successful. People encouraged me to get Doc to his new home ASAP, but I thought it was more important to wait until the time was right (after Christmas) and to make sure he was housebroken (which took a LOT of effort and diligence). Yes he was probably nervous when he moved again, but at least his most recent experience had been positive. He settled in well and quickly and never had a single "accident" in his new home. Sometimes the big picture is hard to keep track of, but it is so much more important!


Thank you. I really needed to hear that. I get lost in the trees, sometimes. I feel like I know her so well, but I've barely scratched the surface. In some ways, I feel like a fraud whose leading her on with promises when I'm not really her forever home. I keep telling her, "You're going to find the perfect forever home, where they spoil you as much as we do! I promise!" 

A part of me hopes she understands that as much as I love and give, that I am not forever. I am for right now. 

Gah! I'm going to start crying again. Man, they just sneak up and steal your heart!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's tough! I fostered once and he quickly became permanent. I think that since you are involved in the vetting of the applicants for Luna you will feel confident that she is going to have a great life. Having read about your journey with Bear, I think everyone here would cheer if you decided to keep Luna because you're a great mom and Luna would be blessed indeed, but......you are the ultimate judge of whether she is TRULY a fit for your family, there is nothing wrong with realizing that it's not a good idea for any reason. Fosters are a critical piece of the rescue puzzle, you have already indicated your desire to foster again in the future, if it comes to pass that Luna moves forward into her new life with someone else you should absolutely know that it might not have happened without her short time with you. Supporting you no matter which way it ends up, you'll know what to do when the time comes.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

1stGold13 said:


> It's tough! I fostered once and he quickly became permanent. I think that since you are involved in the vetting of the applicants for Luna you will feel confident that she is going to have a great life. Having read about your journey with Bear, I think everyone here would cheer if you decided to keep Luna because you're a great mom and Luna would be blessed indeed, but......you are the ultimate judge of whether she is TRULY a fit for your family, there is nothing wrong with realizing that it's not a good idea for any reason. Fosters are a critical piece of the rescue puzzle, you have already indicated your desire to foster again in the future, if it comes to pass that Luna moves forward into her new life with someone else you should absolutely know that it might not have happened without her short time with you. Supporting you no matter which way it ends up, you'll know what to do when the time comes.


Thank you so much. This forum has been so full of love and support for EVERYTHING I do, it's astounding. The more I have multiple dogs, the more I just want to have Bear. Is that odd? I think that a puppy someday down the road, would be great, but right now, Bear is all I need. So we will take in those we can, and try our best to just live by example, and shower as many creatures with love as we can. 

And believe me, some days I need a less in love. My patience runs thin sometimes.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

And, we weighed her at the vet's office. She's dropped two pounds since Saturday. So I'm not feeding enough. We'll up her food intake starting at dinner. I was thinking maybe up it by 1/2 a cup total? Do you think that would be enough?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

It goes both ways, I've had three at a time and one at a time. Coordinating all their vet visits and keeping a handle on jealousies that pop up and of course the costs versus the one on one attention and time you can devote to one dog versus the absolute joy of seeing two or more dogs play or nap together. I plan to be a one dog family for a while but I can already tell my wife is leaning the other way before we've even picked up our new baby.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

You know, I've found the multiple dog thing to be all about fit. I was so close with Remy but adding Caira in was easy and didn't change much. Now that we foster, some dogs are easy and don't add much work, and others are not so easy and it feels like I have ten. That's one way I determine if a dog is a good "fit"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> You know, I've found the multiple dog thing to be all about fit. I was so close with Remy but adding Caira in was easy and didn't change much. Now that we foster, some dogs are easy and don't add much work, and others are not so easy and it feels like I have ten. That's one way I determine if a dog is a good "fit"


That is a great way to put it. Thank you! I definitely feel like I have 10 dogs, and only two hands. I truly believe she would do better in a household where the dogs aren't as rude (cough cough Bear, cough!), understand that STEALING IS WRONG (!), know how to share and give space, and where the atmosphere is a bit more relaxed. Our next fosters, I will ask them to be young and very playful. I'm really thinking puppies would be easier than dealing with Luna. Nick thinks I'm crazy. He said "Imagine potty training 3 puppies!!!" I said, "It's no more work then one! They all go out at the same time!" 

So we'll see what is in the cards for us. For right now, I'm trying to take it one day at a time w/ Luna. I'm going to take Bear out for some one-on-one activity with me and leave Luna with Nick tonight. Hopefully bring him home exhausted. I'm really hoping this applicant (potential adopter) is a good fit for her. I cannot wait to see her in a forever situation.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen, a couple thoughts...

You're doing great! Try not to get discouraged. 

Re: her barking in the crate. Have you tried melatonin on her? I wonder if that would help. Perhaps sprinkled into warm goat's milk right before bed. 

Re: playing with Bear. When Tucker was young (before Bella came) and wanted to play with Tess, I used to "set them up". Tess always loved playing tug of war with us, so I'd get her started playing, and then shove the rope into Tucker's mouth. Pretty soon they were playing together. It is the only way I've ever gotten Tess to play with Tucker. Might be worth a try--but you'd need to start with Luna and get her into the game, then bring Bear into it.

And, bears repeating... You're doing great!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We've tried tug, but Bear is too rough, and she doesn't have any front teeth.  

We've tried fetch, but Bear is well, a BEAR and either gets it before her, or tries to steal it from her on her way back, which results in a bit of a growling lesson. I feel REALLY bad when Bear does this b/c I feel like he should have better manners than he does. He is so used to being the only dog, or with dogs of similar play styles. Luna only likes two things... fetch and pets. lol!!!! Though she is getting better at general commands like "sit" and "off." Bear is a godsend during training sessions. He is so quick to respond, and I think it helps to see him do it and I coax her into the position. 

I heard back from the first applicant, and she decided she had too much on her plate. But there is already someone else in line to meet Luna. I believe we'll be meeting them on Saturday.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is out of surgery and awake!! Now to just get through 3.5 more hours of work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Sometimes when Tucker and Tonka PLAY THEY growl at one another and even show their teeth. It's part of their playing and they also grab the toy from one another all the time! When will Luna be ready to come home?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jen
> 
> Sometimes when Tucker and Tonka PLAY THEY growl at one another and even show their teeth. It's part of their playing and they also grab the toy from one another all the time! When will Luna be ready to come home?


She will be ready to come home from the vets between 4-5 pm. I'm leaving work @ 4 pm to go get her. 

Relay growls, i don't know Luna well enough to classify this as a play growl. But her body freezes, her ears go back. To me, her body language is screaming "give me space!!!" 

When Bear growls when playing, his body is loose, and his eyes are open and expressive, not wide and fixed. If that makes any sense at all. 

I'd prefer to give her whatever space she needs. I have a feeling, when she is ready to play she will. They tried to play early early this morning, but Bear rushed in headlong and she got stressed. So it only lasted about 30 seconds. Not too bad for only having her 6 days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

You're doing wonderful Mom!! Make sure they send her home with an E-Collar!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

You're doing a great job! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> You're doing wonderful Mom!! Make sure they send her home with an E-Collar!


They don't provide one, so I brought Bear's comfy cone, hoping it fits.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

O.M.G. My heart is breaking!!! Some tool has two intact females. One with a litter of newborns, and another about ready to pop. Told the rescue if we don't have a foster home ready to take them by tomorrow, he's putting them all to sleep. Why don't I have more room in my HOUSE!!! 

I've reached out to see if I can take a young dog or puppy off their hands, to make room for these mamas. Praying so hard the situation has a happy ending.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Are these all goldens at the rescue???


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Are these all goldens at the rescue???


The rescue is for retrievers (all kinds, mostly labradors) but will take other breeds as circumstances allow. IDK any more about the newest moms. It just is heartbreaking. I don't understand why people are so irresponsible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Right now you have your hands full with Luna and Bear.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Brave said:


> O.M.G. My heart is breaking!!! Some tool has two intact females. One with a litter of newborns, and another about ready to pop. Told the rescue if we don't have a foster home ready to take them by tomorrow, he's putting them all to sleep. Why don't I have more room in my HOUSE!!!
> 
> I've reached out to see if I can take a young dog or puppy off their hands, to make room for these mamas. Praying so hard the situation has a happy ending.


That is horrible! Hopefully a rescue will step in to help the moms and their pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Just checking in on Luna, Bear, and you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're home!!! She is way out of it. I have half the living room sectioned off, so she can be in the crate or on the dog bed. No bear contact for now. She doesn't like the cone and keeps pulling it off. For right now no cone. She isn't bothering the stitches. 

The vet said her ovaries and uterus were very diseased and would likely have caused/developed into pyometra within the near future. They said it was riddled with cysts and it looked like someone was blowing bubblegum in her uterus. 

We have some tramadol and an anti-inflammatory to give. No water or food for 2 more hours and then only small amounts. She is crashed out in her crate. I exchanged the crate pad for some towels (easier to swap out and clean). 

Time to heal has begun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh gosh poor girl! If she is really not bothering the incision you might want to try a tshirt. I used my own tshirts on Remy after his splenectomy. 

I just tied them in a knot at his back and it kept the incision clear.

You are doing amazing stuff for Luna!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She's woken up long enough to throw up twice. I'm hoping she is hungry. Otherwise, I'm not sure how to get her pain pills in her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope she's feeling well enough to take her meds. Hopefully she'll sleep most of the night. I hope she heals very quickly and feels better soon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I got about 1/4 cup of water in her. No food. No pills. She is in her crate, and I am uncomfortable trying to pill her forcibly. Too many variables, that could go wrong.

Do you think she's suffering if we skip the pain pill tonight? At least she is settled down and sleeping. For a while she couldn't get comfortable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She'll feel WAY better with the pain pill and settle down and relax. I would shove it in her throat. It just takes a second.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Can you try putting the pills in some peanut butter. It will make it stickier, so she can't spit it out. T-shirts always worked better on our Honey than the cone. 

Hope she has a good night and feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I shoved it down. Took three tries and she spit about 1/3 of the tramadol out. I was apologizing profusely. I feel like a tool. 

Poor baby. I hope she is feeling better tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ZeppGold said:


> Can you try putting the pills in some peanut butter. It will make it stickier, so she can't spit it out. T-shirts always worked better on our Honey than the cone.
> 
> Hope she has a good night and feels better tomorrow.


She won't eat peanut butter.  I think she would spit that out faster than the pills. Lol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We have done cheese, meat, you name it, lol. I've heard rescues notoriously don't like PB...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Doc didn't like PB either. Congrats, you have done her a favor. Remember - big picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

When Ella got spayed the vet kept her overnight. She was a little drowsy early the next day when I picked her up but herself by the afternoon. She was only like 6 months though. She didn't get any pain meds.

Another thing that worked for Ella for taking medicine is yogurt. You said she likes cheese whiz, it may work in there too. 

Good luck! I'm sure she will be feeling much better soon. Just try to keep her from running around and jumping. That was a major problem with Ella. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy took a lot of pills daily the last year and a half of his life While he was a peanut butter fan, he knew when there were pills involved. 

The method I found that always worked like a champ was to put them in a glob of PB and smear that on the _back_ of his tongue. It kept the pills from popping out, tasted good, and that far back he couldn't spit it out from all the licking he did with his tongue. Followed by a little bit of skim milk as a treat


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I went to bed about three hours ago. She was fast asleep. No movement in sight. Figured she'd sleep to morning. Well, just a few minutes ago, I woke up screaming, "no!" From a dream I had where she was licking her stitches. I run out to the living room and lo-and-behold she is awake! No licking that I could see, but time for the cone of healing! 

She got up and was wagging her tail just now. She was very interested in me and pets. Not interested in food. I strung her collar through those loops attached to the cone since she likes to pull it off. So far so good. Well see if its still on in the morning. 

Now, time to get some more sleep before tomorrow. 

Zzzzzzzzz. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Nightmares are the worst. Hoping you wake up to a healthy and happy pup 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Curses! She pulled the cone and collar off. Hmmmmmmmmmm. 

How do you guys out the shirts on? What kind of shirts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jen*

JEN

Don't know if people were talking about boy's or mens undershirts, but I don't see how you would keep it closed on the bottom. 
Was it a plastic cone she pulled off herself? 
I know they sell them at Petco, Petsmart. Was the head opening to big for her?

I've been told many times that I worry too much, but I would be very afraid to leave her alone without something to prevent her from licking or chewing at herself.
Are you off today?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

I'm not off today. 

I put a men's undershirt on her. It's really long, like a long nightgown. I thought it would prevent her from licking, but she just tried to nudge it aside to lick. Grrrrr. 

She was very happy to see me. And even exchanged kisses with Bear through the x-pen. I finally got her to pee and she drank a little bit more this morning. I'll have to brainstorm how to keep the shirt closed. 

Maybe if I put it on backwards? So the tail goes through the neck hole, and the legs in the arm holes?

Why don't they make onesies for dogs? Lol!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

And good news. They found fosters for both mamas. So they are all saved!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So glad about the fosters!


What about a cone for Luna?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She pulls it off. No matter how tight it is, nor how tight the collar attached to it is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Maybe with the shirt you could gather the extra material up on her back and use a safety pin or something to keep it together?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Is she bothering the stitches? Neither Kenzie (spay) or Guinness (spleen) needed a cone. My vets policy is to not automatically put a cone on, they save it for if the dog needs it.
Guinness only started to lick his incision after a week or so because it was starting to become infected-we think it was an allergy.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

can you post a link to the rescue for us?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a hair tie or rubber band to make the tshirt tighter. Just pull it tighter around her waist and twist it into like a ponytail on top. That is a lot harder to explain than it is to do. It always worked well for us.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

This picture shows how we tightened the shirt.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you!!!!

I got a look at both incisions this morning. Her spay incision is really small. About two inches long. Her tumor incision is about an inch long. They both look very ugly. Much different from Bear's incision site post-TPLO. She is showing interest in food, but refusing to eat. I mixed some chicken and cheez whiz in with the kibble. I'll leave it all day (even though I normally wouldn't). 

Oh speak of the devil, she is nibbling at it!!

I managed to roll the Tramadol in peanut butter and smear it on her tongue. I'm pretty certain she swallowed it all. 

I highly doubt she will be up to an adoption event tomorrow, so I'll have to let them know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear her surgery went well. 

I think it's a good idea you don't take her to the Adoption event. She needs time to heal and to feel better. 

Wishing her a very speedy recovery.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad to hear she is doing well this morning, and that you got the pain meds in her. I'd expect her to be under the weather for another 2 days, then start to come out of it. The sutures should look a lot better then too. I don't recall ever needing a cone or anything for our girls spays, I think if you can keep the pain down it is a lot less troublesome for her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I cannot add photos from the app, so forgive my lateness. lol! 

Here are some photos of our attempts at preventing access...


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

We took in a very abused pup, too. She was terrified. With love and time, she has become the absolute BEST DOG you could possibly imagine and soooo happy and comfy with life. Perfect in every way. Can you believe someone would treat such an amazing dog so poorly?!  I know for a fact after reading your posts in the past that you are undoubtedly doing everything you need to do to rehabilitate this pup. Great things are to come


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

She is SO ADORABLE!! I agree, I don't think she will be up to an adoption event!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The rescue agrees. No adoption event tomorrow. My mentor says we can always do a private meet-n-greet next week when she is feeling better. 

I got lots of kisses and cuddles from Luna this morning. She got some nice, soothing pets. 

I'm sure in a few days we will both feel better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

I am sure the both of you will feel better in a few days.
Do you think she can be trusted without a cone?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I am sure the both of you will feel better in a few days.
> Do you think she can be trusted without a cone?


I have no choice at this point. Even if I put a cone on, she will take it off. So I hope being crated will limit her movements and the shirt will keep her away from the stitches.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Gotcha!! 

I thought maybe the cone was too big for her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Smiles from Nashville


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Can't wait to hear how Luna was today.
That shirt is so adorable on her!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, Nick is home, has been for about an hour. Luna doesn't want to talk to him or see him. Nothing! So he's quietly watching her to make sure she doesn't get at her stitches. I think I'm going to reverse the shirt tonight so that the tail is in the head hole and it goes more of her belly, less of her chest.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Your idea of onesies for dogs would be good. We need to come up with a way to use two t-shirts (one from each end) and then fasten them in the middle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Glad Nick is there to see her!
Let us know.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Just saw this post tonight and read through the whole thing. You are such a natural at fostering. Luna was so lucky to find her way into your home where she found such wonderful care and understanding. As much as I would love for you to keep her, I can see how well you are preparing her for her forever home, and when that time comes, there's going to be another lucky dog that gets to pass through your loving "half-way" home. Thank you for helping this beautiful girl.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> Well, Nick is home, has been for about an hour. Luna doesn't want to talk to him or see him. Nothing!


Like as if the "dog sheriff" arrived home? 

"I'll just sit a spell and make sure yer gonna keep yer shirt on, Luna"


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad surgery went well. Luna looks very comfy in her shirt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

How is our sweet Luna girl today!?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

Omg Danny!!!! I'm crying. That is tooooooooo funny. That is pretty much exactly what he was yesterday. The shirt sheriff. 

"Hey now, little miss. This ain't 'Girls gone wild.'"

As for how things went, they are getting better. She was much more alert and vibrant last night when I came home. This morning, though, she is back 100% to pre-surgery energy levels and personality. 

The t-shirt didn't work over her head, so we tried over her bum. That didn't work b/c she CAN get to the incision on her chest from the tumor removal. Oh dear!!! So we've used the t-shirt and the under shirt to make a onesie. She managed to get out of BOTH shirts over night. This morning we tried again, but tied them together. Crossing our fingers this works. By the time we find a reliable way to keep her from the incisions it'll be time to have the sutures out. Hahahaha!!!!

I rolled her pills in cream cheese and she gobbled it up. She refused to eat dinner but changed her mind when I hand fed her. This morning, same deal only she turned her nose up at the kibble. I soaked it in beef stock (no onions) and got her to eat 3/4 of the 2 cups. It might have been too much food for her. Bear got to gobble up the rest. He likes having a friend with food. Lol. 

She loved on Nick this morning. And was decently responsive when I told her to leave me alone. In the mornings, the house rules are -wake up -feed the animals -love on each animal -love some more on Bear -mom's alone time. 

She is back in her crate snoozing. Bear is snoozing at my feet. I'm going to try to take him to the dog park this weekend so he can burn off some energy (and extra calories!). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tying the shirts together didn't work. She would sit and whine and whine and whine. Idk if they were putting pressure on her incision or what. So she is naked at the moment. Bear is helping me sew a possible solution. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

What about a pair of boxers? Put her tail through the fly.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> What about a pair of boxers? Put her tail through the fly.


Thanks for the suggestion. Her incision is too high for boxers to work on her. Idk if its the boxers we have or in general. Lol. We tried. But I got something that I think works. Now I just need to figure out how to cover up her chest incision. Lol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today has gone well. There have been some frustrating moments. But she is quickly learning its OK to not need attention because attention will always be available. Her pawing has lessened significantly. Yay!!!! She is sleeping often, mostly in her crate, with the door open. 

She spent a couple hours snoozing in my lap on the couch. Content as can be. 

We've found that she doesn't get excited about fetch when we use the chuck-it kick fetch. So Bear and I got to play in the house and he kept calm and still. 

I went back to only a cup of food for dinner. Since she was struggling to eat her breakfast. I also left her crate open. I think the "threat" of Bear eating her food, motivates her. Bear has been an angel over the food. Taking treats and high value rewards side by side. Leaving her food alone while she is eating. They are super cute together. After everyone is done eating, they switch and investigate each others bowls. 

The cream cheese trick does wonders for our pills at every meal. So much so that I don't even have to give her "pure" piles. Lol!!!!!!

She also seems to be back on the cheez whiz. Yay!!!!!!

She has made great progress on the Nick front. She takes pets and treats from him. Even going so far as seeking him out for loves and cuddles. Such a difference from last Friday. We've only had her for a week now. We cannot remember when she growled at him last. Amen!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am thrilled to hear your great report!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> "Hey now, little miss. This ain't 'Girls gone wild.'"


LOL!! 

Aw, happy to read she's settling in better. and feeling more comfortable. And Bear? Well, he's being his usual "one of the best boys in the world"


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so happy to read her progress. What a lucky girl.....thank you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

Today is toy exploration day. The toy box has finally come down since Friday. She immediately went for the chew toys. She picked up an antler, than a Nylabone, than a different antler. 

Problem is now her gums are bleeding!!!!!!! She was only chewing on them for about 1 minute total!

I'm a little worried. Bear's gums never bled. Nick is running to the store to get some frozen knuckle bones. We only have one huge one in The freezer and its not fair to give one to Bear or her and not the other. 

I'm hoping the knuckle bones will be a gentler chew for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bleeding gums may mean she has some periodontal disease, and having them bleed isn't a terrible thing. If you have a doggie toothbrush and toothpaste, try to gently brush her gums until they stop bleeding. If you're still looking for a way to prevent access to both incisions, here's a photo of what I rigged up for Finn after huge spinal surgery. I got a Spandex bike shirt (easy to find used in this bike-crazy town) and a pair of men's boxers. Shirt with long sleeves on the front half of the dog, boxer's with tail going through the "hole". Safety pin together, with lots of overlap but not so tight that the boxers are pulled right between the legs. Worked like a charm and you only have to take off the boxers for going out to potty; the shirt is not flopping around, so no need for knots or rubber bands. The mortification factor is high  but the effectiveness is 100%!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

I agree-perhaps she has some gum disease. Our Tonka's were bleeding a little and Ken has started to brush them everynight with an electric spinbrush and dog toothpaste, and they don't bleed anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

I knew that she would love Nick!
Of course, she loves you and Bear.
Give Luna a big kiss and hug from me!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

Thanks you guys! I figured it was gum disease, since my gums are prone to bleeding slightly (I have a genetic pre-disposition for bad teeth). It just took me off guard. I didn't know if I should stop letting her play, if her teeth hurt. Ya know? 

I did manage to brush her teeth a little bit. Bear had to show her how it was done. 

(I'm still absolutely blown away that Bear -- MY BEAR!!! -- has blossomed into this phenomenal demo dog. It seems almost overnight he has realize he has a job of sorts, to show the foster(s) the ropes and the rules of the house.)

She has settled on an antler as her chew of choice. No more bleeding that I can see. I'm going to order more antlers from Michigan Antler Art, so we always have plenty to go around. 

I took Bear to the dog park and he is a little sore now. There was a scuffle when an unattended pointer tried to hump Bear and Bear told him off; I think he fell funny. His knees are a wee bit swollen tonight. Bear has found an interest (finally!!!) in the everlasting treat ball we've had for near a year. Lol!!!

I fell asleep on the sofa, and woke up to Bear resting on me and Luna snuggling up to Nick. Everyday we make more and more progress. My husband is absolutely amazing with her.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So wonderful to hear about all the good news! And Bear's a demo dog? How cool is that!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Also, an oddity of sorts. Tug-of-way freaks her out. When Nick and Bear were playing she charged Nick when they were growling at each other (in play). When Bear and I tried to play, Bear growled at me (again, just in play) and she bum rushed him in a manner that reminds me of a mother scolding a pup. 

Something we can work on. 

She doesn't like rope toys. Or doesn't know how to use them. I want to get her a stuffy to play with. 

Also she doesn't like things that squeak. She runs for her crate and then barks when they squeak. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

THAT would make an adorable picture you and Bear and Nick and Luna!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> So wonderful to hear about all the good news! And Bear's a demo dog? How cool is that!


Not for anything official, like training or what not. But he shows Luna what to chew, how to chew, that it's OK to eat carrots/cheez whiz/cream cheese/etc, where to potty, how to get in the car, how to show puppy eyes, best places to sleep, how to brush the teeth and fur. All these awesome things. She is very much a 'monkey see, monkey do' dog.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Finally some pictures!!! 

Her spay incision - looking GOOD! 








Her tumor incision - also looking good! She's managed to scratch a bit and the skin above it is a little raw. Nothing some Neosporin and socks on her feet can't fix. 








Random morning cuteness








Bear playing dutiful model, cause he knows what a STAND/STAY is versus Luna who just wants to lean into you and cuddle. Bear was easier to work with for this project. 








Bear "helping" me sew. 








Final project! With adjustable tummy wrap, for the less-than-svelte dogs.








A better picture of the final product. 








Bear - the resource guarder - to whom I never thought to see this day! Him and his foster friend enjoying raw marrow bones side by side, not a peep out of either of them. Since it was our first go-round, Luna was locked in her crate, for HER safety. I will still do that, just for my peace of mind. 








Some more Luna cuteness. She is SO absolutely, amazing!!! Whomever adopts her will be the luckiest puppy parents! Ok... like second luckiest cause Bear has GOT to be the luckiest. lol! Just kidding. I'm biased. 








Loving up on Nick. Bear looks like "hey! You have two hands.... keep scratching!!" 








During tug with Bear. She's ROOOOOOing at Nick. Didn't like the growling. 








Finally, some post-dinner chewing fun. I haven't seen any blood since that first one. I'll add brushing her teeth to our list of nightly routines.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning has been horrid. She refused Nick when he tried to potty her. Then freaked out when he put her back in the crate. I wasn't in the room, but I could hear her tail thumping as it wagged while she barked incessantly. 

I just let her out for about 20 minutes and she is now back in the crate in time out. She was playing with Bear, gentle, and then she just freaked out on him. Turned on him and grabbed him by the throat while growling. They broke up as soon as I said anything, and she came over to lick Bear, but I think everyone just needs to calm down. 

Such a weird morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Sounds like she doesn't want you guys to go to work.
Maybe it's the pain medication? 
Was any blood drawn?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think it might be the silence? I'm exhausted, and fell asleep on the couch with Bear. We had a movie playing. Not a peep out of Luna. Bear dragged me back to bed for an hour of sleep and cuddles. We left the movie running. Not a peep from Luna. I'm going to try to leave the radio on when I leave, and see what happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> I think it might be the silence? I'm exhausted, and fell asleep on the couch with Bear. We had a movie playing. Not a peep out of Luna. Bear dragged me back to bed for an hour of sleep and cuddles. We left the movie running. Not a peep from Luna. I'm going to try to leave the radio on when I leave, and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jen: Sounds like a good idea. My neighbor always leaves the radio or tv on for her Goldens when she goes to work.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jen: Sounds like a good idea. My neighbor always leaves the radio or tv on for her Goldens when she goes to work.


Didn't get a chance to fiddle with it this morning. My radio only wanted to give me static, and I was already running late. But when I left, I didn't hear any barking. They have identical schedules. Right before I leave, everyone has to sit to get their carrot. Luna goes in the crate with hers, and I shut the door. Bear eats his and then comes gives me a goodbye kiss. She'll be spending more time in the crate this week since I have to be at work 90 minutes earlier than normal. So we'll see. Maybe having chew toys in the crate will be enough to lessen her anxiety. I also gave her a melatonin, b/c it knocks her out. If she sleeps while we're gone, I figure that would be best all around. 

Tomorrow, I'll find my CDs (what are those?! lol!!) and see about popping in some tunes that can play on repeat.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I always leave CSPAN on for my pups. Nothing going on in DC so they play great classical music all day.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> I always leave CSPAN on for my pups. Nothing going on in DC so they play great classical music all day.


We don't have cable. So the options are radio, CD, or a DVD that does autoplay over and over and over again. 

If I had cable, I'd stick it on the animal planet all day. lol!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We ended up trying the boxers in conjuction with the shirt/belly strap. They were all safety pinned together. The little hussy wiggled out out of the boxers by morning. IDK how. 

We've settled on putting one of Nick's PT shirts over the belly band contraction. So far, so good.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> We don't have cable. So the options are radio, CD, or a DVD that does autoplay over and over and over again.
> 
> If I had cable, I'd stick it on the animal planet all day. lol!!!!


Could you just leave it on any available tv station? I almost don't think it matters what it is.... But others may say differently. I've never done it. Would love to try this new DogTv but my cable carrier doesn't have it. 

Hang in there. Re: the spat, it sounds to me like she just doesn't feel very good right now. You're her chosen human, so no one else will do.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Could you just leave it on any available tv station? I almost don't think it matters what it is.... But others may say differently. I've never done it. Would love to try this new DogTv but my cable carrier doesn't have it.
> 
> Hang in there. Re: the spat, it sounds to me like she just doesn't feel very good right now. You're her chosen human, so no one else will do.


The spat is no more than we've had with other guests. I'm not worried too much about it. My biggest concern was I didn't know if Luna would STOP herself. And if she doesn't feel good, she shouldn't instigate the play. Sometimes I wish I could speak dog and just ask them what they heck they were thinking. She went out of her way to instigate play, and when Bear reciprocated she corrected him for it. What the deuce?

The biggest problem I have now - is her barking. We're working through SO MANY of her problems, but the barking is the worst by far, and the hardest to break. In a bunch of ways, it is self-rewarding to her. 

Does anyone have suggestions on how to break the barking, that doesn't involve catering to her? I want her to be prepared to go to a forever home, regardless of the sleeping arrangements, or schedule. Ya know? I could move her into the bedroom, but I'd prefer she learn that barking in the crate is a no-no from the get-go. Ya know? Maybe I'm asking too much. It's gotten better, but not good enough for me. She barks at bed time. She barks anytime we leave the house w/o her.

I thought about getting a bark collar, but I don't know if that is wise. I'll reach out to the rescue and see what they think. So far, I've been crate training the same way I did Bear. You fuss, you don't get any attention and you stay in there. You're quite and calm, you can come out of the crate. Occasionally I will verbally reprimand her with a "No!" or a "knock it off!" This morning I gave her a long paragraph about how this is where i'm going, and you cannot come, but once I get back you can come out of the crate, etc. She seemed to take that better than the silence of me ignoring her. 

I'm sure in her last home, barking was the only way to get attention. I just need to stick it out long enough for her to realize barking = no attention, but being quite = attention. Just like pawing = no attention, but laying your head in my lap, or placing a paw gently on my lap = attention.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Brave said:


> I think it might be the silence? I'm exhausted, and fell asleep on the couch with Bear. We had a movie playing. Not a peep out of Luna. Bear dragged me back to bed for an hour of sleep and cuddles. We left the movie running. Not a peep from Luna. I'm going to try to leave the radio on when I leave, and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have always played radio or tv when left alone, breeder does too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you think the barking is a sign of separation anxiety?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Barking could be a sign of separation anxiety.

You could maybe try a Thunder shirt on her-not sure if it would rub on her incisions or not though. 

Have you tired putting a Kong in there for her maybe with frozen yogurt.

I always leave the radio on for my guys when I'm gone. They also get a Dog bone before I leave, they know when they can't go and find a spot to sleep until we return.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Barking could be a sign of separation anxiety.
> 
> You could maybe try a Thunder shirt on her-not sure if it would rub on her incisions or not though.
> 
> ...


I put a puppy Kong in there last week. It didn't help, that I'm aware of. She only barks right when I leave that I know of. I can always try the thundershirt OVER her "don't touch the stitches" undershirt, lol!! 

I left two bones in the crate for her. I wonder if it's a lack of exercise, but with those stitches there isn't much I can do. She is supposed to be quiet for 2 weeks. 

I'm going to try leaving music on and see if it helps tomorrow. I feel like I should have a nanny cam. lol!! 

I want to ultimately desensitize her to any one leaving. I have a feeling it'll take some time. I hope I can make progress before she gets adopted, and that her forever home is up for the challenge. At least she is OK with the bathroom. WHEW! It used to be a struggle to get her to come to the bathroom, but I've noticed if i leave the baby gate open, she'll come sit with me when I'm in the bathroom... just like Bear. lol!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You could also maybe try giving her some Rescue Remedy before you leave to help relax her. 

If you're not hearing her bark after you've gotten outside, maybe she's only barking right before you leave. 

Any neighbors complain of her barking during the day while you're at work?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You could also maybe try giving her some Rescue Remedy before you leave to help relax her.
> 
> If you're not hearing her bark after you've gotten outside, maybe she's only barking right before you leave.
> 
> Any neighbors complain of her barking during the day while you're at work?


No one has complained. But our house is almost sound proof. When she is making a rukus and I AM outside, all I hear is muted barks. I don't think even those could carry all the way to the neighbors. LOL!!!!!! 

I have some rescue remedy from Jackson Galaxy that we used on the cats. Do you just put it in her food? With the cats, we put in the community water dish. lol!! Luna doesn't get water when in the crate. 

I've been giving 3mg of melatonin w/ her breakfast pills and dinner pills. It *seems* to have lessened the severity of the barking, but it hasn't ceased. I wonder if the thundershirt would be a good solution to try.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Since you're already giving her the Melatonin, I wouldn't think you would need the Rescue Remedy.

I'd check with your Vet to see if it's OK to give both. 

Luna may be only barking when you're getting ready to leave them. Maybe she settles down and is quiet once you've left.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

On barking, my dogs were always good for a couple of barks as we were leaving but after several spy games on them (sitting outside listening once they think I've left which actually involved driving the car away and walking back to the house because they could hear it) they would always quiet down quickly. Once I got a camera system (Logitech Alert) that sends motion, audio, live viewing directly to my phone I realized they could hear traffic noises, UPS deliveries, mailman, etc and that would get one of them going and the others would chime in after. All solved by the tv or radio being on loud enough to drown out the other noises. 
Mini Review: I've been happy with the performance of the Logitech Alert, I have 3 cameras with it. Uses WiFi. No wires, all three cameras are plugged into electricity only. I think however that Logitech is either getting out of the security camera business or is coming out with a new model.
I'm looking at the Dropcam systems now, I like things that are designed for iPhone /ipad /mac and these look pretty slick.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

Tonight is going well so far. She is getting better and better at settling down and not begging for attention. We ate dinner in the living room and it only took her about 10 minutes to realize if she sat in her crate she got treats. Yay!!!!

Bear and I went to the park for some off leash bonding time and chicken nuggets for him afterwards. He is such a good boy. Now I'm pooped and ready for bed. Lol!!!

Thinking of putting classical music on overnight. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like Luna is doing great!! (except for the barking) Bear is such a good foster brother!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Music was a big fat no. Either that or she thinks we're uncultured swine. Lol!!! Had classical music playing for 30 minutes during which time she barked and howled and whined non-stop when she normally only barks for a minute here and there. Grrrrrr. 

Fine!!! Brought her into the bedroom and stuck her in a crate that we use for my cat when he is being a rude bully. She whined for a bit and spent about 30 minutes spinning during which she managed to get out of ALL of her clothes (I should name her Diane like Wonder Woman!!!) but no barking!!! We're about to leave and she has to stay behind. I'm going to try putting her in the x-pen and see if she takes that better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's funny! What did you play that was offensive to her cultured ears?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> Music was a big fat no. Either that or she thinks we're uncultured swine. Lol!!! Had classical music playing for 30 minutes during which time she barked and howled and whined non-stop when she normally only barks for a minute here and there. Grrrrrr.
> 
> Fine!!! Brought her into the bedroom and stuck her in a crate that we use for my cat when he is being a rude bully. She whined for a bit and spent about 30 minutes spinning during which she managed to get out of ALL of her clothes (I should name her Diane like Wonder Woman!!!) but no barking!!! We're about to leave and she has to stay behind. I'm going to try putting her in the x-pen and see if she takes that better.
> 
> ...


Jen

Guess you should have asked Luna what music she liked!! Glad she finally settled down in the bedroom. Let us know how the cross-pen works.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

1stGold13 said:


> That's funny! What did you play that was offensive to her cultured ears?



Some Beethoven. Lol!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jen
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you should have asked Luna what music she liked!! Glad she finally settled down in the bedroom. Let us know how the cross-pen works.



She stayed in the x-pen. She had most of the living room and plenty of toys. She threw a fit as we were leaving but I stayed at the door for 5 minutes once we were outside and I didn't hear anything from her. So progress??? Lol!!! I'm going to try this for a few days and see how she does. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going out on a limb here.... I pray my faith in them is right. 

I left Luna and Bear penned in the living room TOGETHER. They could jump the couch if they wanted to, but I don't think Luna will do that. They have water and tons of toys. Nothing that I think they will shred. No food items to fight over. 

*crosses fingers*

This is the FIRST time she hasn't thrown a fit as I was getting ready to leave for work, and walking out the door. I was running late so I didn't get to loiter at the door, but I have high hopes. 

I also turned on the CD player and turned it up. She gets to listen to classical music ALL DAY LONG! <insert psuedo evil laugh here>. 

She spent about 30 minutes in the bedroom with me on the dog bed while I folded laundry. She spent some more time curled up next to Bear in the kitchen when I did some dishes. I think Bear is the key. If so, I will have to make sure she goes to a home with another dog.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have high hopes for you too, I think they'll do fine together today. From other posts you've indicated that they are both willing to correct the other if attention is unwanted, I think that you've made a good decision to try them together. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Try some Kenny G. That oughta put her to sleep in a heartbeat


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Try some Kenny G. That oughta put her to sleep in a heartbeat


I was tempted to swap the classical music and make her listen to my CDs of Evanescence and Disturbed.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How about Enya or meditation music? Beethoven can be quite "bombastic"! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

I thought my hubby Ken was the only one who listened to Evanescense.
How did Luna and Bear do today!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Things are going good. Luna and Bear did great in the x-pen together yesterday while I was at work. Nick came home to them just hanging out. YAY! Nothing was destroyed. No arguments that I can see. YAY! 

Yesterday was a whirlwind of activity between taking Bear to the dog park and obedience class. We left Nick home alone w/ Luna for 4 hours. Bear and I had a blast between our pre-class ritual of some chicken nuggets, burning some energy off at the dog park, and an hour long of amazing behaviors from Bear and copious amounts of treats (and Cheez Whiz!!!).

Luna on the other hand... not so much. 

Nick said she didn't even want to talk to him. She cowered in her crate most of the time. She refused to eat her dinner. She refused to go outside to potty. She ate her pills wrapped in cream cheese (YAY!!). She managed to get her shirt off and was anxious when Nick approached to put it back on, so he left her alone. He was supposed to put her ear drops in and put her in the crate in the bedroom when he went to bed since Bear and I would be coming in about an hour after bedtime. That didn't work. So my poor husband stayed up until I came home so we could do it together. As soon as Bear and I came home, she was back to normal. She was outgoing and playful. She ate her dinner. She went outside to potty. I put her back in her shirt and put her to bed. She didn't want to go in the crate, but it took less effort to get her in there last night. No circling either. She immediately laid down and not a peep was heard. 

I think we've found the solution!!!! I haven't heard her bark (even at Nick!!!) for about 2 days now. So we'll keep it up. 

We're still looking for her forever home. I have a feeling the Universe is planning it for the exactly right time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

So glad Luna and Bear did so well in the cross pen!
Are they back in there today?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> So glad Luna and Bear did so well in the cross pen!
> Are they back in there today?


Yep. Left them both hanging over the couch as they watched me leave.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*

Aw-www!!

Let us know how Luna and Bear do today!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Poor old gal. Sounds like she's scared of guys in general. I'm glad she's better with Bear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tonight I'm going to take her to the various pet friendly areas and see how she does. Petsmart... Petco... etc. 

Lots of strangers. It'll be interesting to see how she does with strange men. 

I don't know if I should let her sleep in bed w/ us (put on a leash so I know if she gets off the bed), to see if that bonds her with Nick so she is less scared of him. Who could be scared of my cuddle buddy when he's sound asleep looking like an angel? lol!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I just wanted to throw this out there so that you could keep it in the back of your mind. Do you think that she could be using Bear to calm her fears? 

When we first got Honey, we took her to a training class. She was scared to death the first couple of times. We talked to the instructor and started taking Sasha with us too. She was great as long as Sasha was there. I still notice that if we are walking somewhere with something that might scare her, she will walk over next to one of the other dogs. She might also do better when you leave them in the X-pen because she is not alone. Just something to keep in the back of your mind. 

Thank you for saving her!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ZeppGold said:


> I just wanted to throw this out there so that you could keep it in the back of your mind. Do you think that she could be using Bear to calm her fears?
> 
> When we first got Honey, we took her to a training class. She was scared to death the first couple of times. We talked to the instructor and started taking Sasha with us too. She was great as long as Sasha was there. I still notice that if we are walking somewhere with something that might scare her, she will walk over next to one of the other dogs. She might also do better when you leave them in the X-pen because she is not alone. Just something to keep in the back of your mind.
> 
> Thank you for saving her!


I think that is partially it. I think she has anxiety about being left ALONE. I think that Bear in whatever doggy language there is, communicates to her and alleviates some fear and anxiety. I also think she is more comfortable around women (or just a high pitched voice) than men. IDK if it's the way I carry myself, or the shape of my body, the way I smell, etc etc. I wonder if I could have Nick walk her around in petsmart and see how she does in that setting.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tonight Luna and I went to Petsmart, followed by Petco. 

She was very anxious in the car and when we got to the parking lot she was shaking like a leaf. I ignored her anxiety and just went along as if nothing was wrong. Praising her when she made progress. 

She was very sociable. And people FLOCKED to her. She met about 10 people, two kids, and three dogs. 

She was shy with every man but approached them like a lady. She was very outgoing with EVERY woman we met, even going out of her way down aisles to say hi. She was patient and kind with the kids. Sitting like a gentle woman and letting them love on her. 

She was very interested in other dogs, and there was NO aggression or growling (unlike when she met Bear). 

She has dropped even more weight. Grrrrrrr. She is down to 55 lbs, which means she has dropped 5 pounds in the 12 days we've had her. I picked up a natural balance log hoping to entice her to eat more. She shouldn't be losing that much weight that fast. 

I wanted to get her a stuffie toy since she is obsessed with my cat's stuffies. She didn't want anything in the toy aisles. So I found two slipper shaped squeakers in the bargain bin. She loves them!!!! And it got her and Bear to play!!!! 

Another great day. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like Luna had a great day. Baby steps towards her being in full blossom.

Please give her and Bear both a nice scritch from us on their favorite spot


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Glad her anxiety turned into a nice experience with your help, a good day!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Big deal alert!!!!

Nick cleaned Luna's ears (about a 20 minute process) for the first time, put in her special ear drops, AND got her in her t-shirt without any problems!!!! Afterwards she walked straight into the bedroom, straight into the crate and laid down. 

All right!!! Woohoo!!

That's what I'm talking about. 

Now time to catch up on our beauty sleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna not eating much or losing weight may be due to her being stressed, she has not been with you that long really. Sometimes it takes a dog several weeks to settle in and relax. Some dogs adjust quickly, it might take longer for others. 

She also has gone through major surgery. 

I would keep an eye on her and her weight, if she continues to lose weight, you might want to contact your Vet Clinic. There could be a medical problem or reason causing it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Jen, I have just read your whole thread for the first time. What a great thing you are doing for Luna!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is eating her kibble with gusto (this morning she even DANCED for it!) when Bear is around. She is getting better with taking treats. I personally do not understand how she could be LOSING weight still. We were doing 2 cups Pro Plan a day (split into two meals), plus cheez whiz, training treats, raw bones, cream cheese, hot dogs, etc over the course of days (varied depending on what we are doing that day). She has little to NO exercise b/c of her incision. We were told to keep her quiet until the stitches come out. Last night I got a NB log (lamb for the win!!) and she was a BIG BIG FAN of it. So I'm adding 1 cup of NB to the kibble per meal, which means she is now getting 4 cups of food a day plus treats. I'm going to give this a week and see how she does. Her flabby belly is deceiving, b/c it makes her look "bulky" without really being bulky. I can EASILY feel her ribs, which scares me. I've never had this kind of problem putting/keeping weight on a dog. But I will do ANYTHING to provide for her. 

I'm thinking of adding a third meal for her, depending on how this week goes. I'll also bring it up to the rescue so they know what is going on. They might have seen this before with new fosters. Her teeth are starting to look better. She likes to shred carrots, so I give them both carrots, and when she is done playing/shredding her carrot, Bear goes and gobbles it up for her. Win-Win! 

We had a bit of a set back with the barking today. 3 am rolled around and Nick and I were leaving and she barked about 5 times. Much better than before, but she seems to time it when about to walk out the open door, so I'm sure it was super loud outside. I corrected her and we left. 

Today when I was getting ready for work, she barked twice and I ignored her and left w/o saying goodbye to anyone. Still progress. I was hoping that the 2 days of no barking was a sign of great things. lol!! 

She may or may not have a meet-n-greet tonight. Waiting for confirmation. She will be attending the adoption event on Saturday. YAY!!!!!!!! I want to make a vest or something that says, "Adopt Me!" and have business cards if someone who sees us in public is interested in her so I can direct them to the rescue. 

I have some amazing pictures of her playing yesterday. I just need the time to get them on the computer and upload them.

ETA -- Sandy - you're right. Tomorrow marks the end of her 2nd week with us.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you could, at this point, accurately tell potential adopters that she seems fearful of men, but that she warms up to them with coaxing, good experiences and time. I hope the adoption event is a success for Luna! Sweet thing...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

When you think of how Luna was treated before, never having lived inside a home and that she's only been with you guys less than 2 wks. I think she is doing marvelous! It takes time for a dog to adjust.

As far as her weight, were her blood tests alright? Could she have a thyroid problem or diabetes-don't think so, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The rescue does minimal vet care, since funds are SO tight. They currently have 60 puppies (all under 8 weeks old) that were either recently whelped or recently abandoned). Plus all the others up for adoption. YIKES! 

When she was spayed she didn't even get an IV drip. At least her arm wasn't shaved like you see with IV catheters. I seriously doubt they did ANY blood work, especially since we did the heartworm test of our my own pocket. 

I've reached out to my coordinator and to the fostering director. We're picking up a second foster (young pup) on Saturday to help alleviate the crowding situation with all these new litters on the ground. I'll start a new thread once I get the baby in my possession. Nick is unsure if we're taking on TOO much at once, but the fostering director assured me that if its too much to handle that they can move the puppy next day if need be. So Nick is willing to try. I know when Luna first came I was pulling my hair out trying to adjust, and I'm sure the next two weeks will be similarly crazy. 

But Luna is doing FABULOUS!! This morning I fell asleep on the couch, and she got up and curled around my feet and blankets, and Bear curled up on the floor right next to the couch, and it was a solid 3 hours of blissful heaven. I think that extra "human" time helped when I left this morning b/c she didn't seem quite as attention needy (which is nice since I was running LATE again - sigh). Tonight marks her 2 week anniversary of living with us. I'm beyond blown away how far we've come from spending hours and hours to convince her to come inside, to being able to let her outside by herself, and she will immediately come when called and bound inside like she's lived here her whole life. 

Her incisions are healing nicely. She is loving up on Nick, more and more each day. We haven't heard her bark at Nick in a freak-out moment in DAYS! It's truly a fantastic journey and I am SO glad we decided to foster. I get misty-eyed thinking about Luna leaving to go to her forever home, but I know that it will be what is best. Nick says that he expects me to be depressed and gloomy so I expect taking in more fosters immediately will be in my best interest. Gotta keep busy. LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

I'm sure the rescue is low on money and you guys have to be!!
Maybe feeding her 3 times a day, might be the ticket.
She is just beautiful and must feel like she is in Heaven.
Sounds like Luna loves all of you, you, Nick and Bear!
Wow! Taking in another foster-you guys are amazing. Ken won't allow us to foster, because as he says, if we do, that dog isn't going anywhere!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I'm sure the rescue is low on money and you guys have to be!!
> Maybe feeding her 3 times a day, might be the ticket.
> She is just beautiful and must feel like she is in Heaven.
> Sounds like Luna loves all of you, you, Nick and Bear!
> Wow! Taking in another foster-you guys are amazing. Ken won't allow us to foster, because as he says, if we do, that dog isn't going anywhere!!


I give all the credit to Nick. He is the one putting up with all of this!! I was talking with him about it yesterday, and literally in about three hours he was on board. This morning I was sharing the recent FB posts from the rescue and he said "Just don't bring home TWO puppies. One is enough!" And I told him of course, and that I'd always be open and honest with him about it before hand. He looked at me, then poked me and said "I think my wife is broken! She isn't manipulating me to get her way." which is an inside joke since many of the wives we see and interact with are very skilled manipulators. I feigned being a broken robot and we both got a kick out of it. 

That is why this works b/c DH is SO open and willing to take a chance on me. I am such a lucky woman!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> I give all the credit to Nick. He is the one putting up with all of this!! I was talking with him about it yesterday, and literally in about three hours he was on board. This morning I was sharing the recent FB posts from the rescue and he said "Just don't bring home TWO puppies. One is enough!" And I told him of course, and that I'd always be open and honest with him about it before hand. He looked at me, then poked me and said "I think my wife is broken! She isn't manipulating me to get her way." which is an inside joke since many of the wives we see and interact with are very skilled manipulators. I feigned being a broken robot and we both got a kick out of it.
> 
> That is why this works b/c DH is SO open and willing to take a chance on me. I am such a lucky woman!


Jen: You and Nick are very lucky! Ken is wonderful he just knows we couldn't let go of a dog! If there are two puppies, just remind NICK, that it is VALENTINE'S DAY!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Brave said:


> I give all the credit to Nick. He is the one putting up with all of this!! I was talking with him about it yesterday, and literally in about three hours he was on board. This morning I was sharing the recent FB posts from the rescue and he said "Just don't bring home TWO puppies. One is enough!" And I told him of course, and that I'd always be open and honest with him about it before hand. He looked at me, then poked me and said "I think my wife is broken! She isn't manipulating me to get her way." which is an inside joke since many of the wives we see and interact with are very skilled manipulators. I feigned being a broken robot and we both got a kick out of it.
> 
> That is why this works b/c DH is SO open and willing to take a chance on me. I am such a lucky woman!


You're both so lucky to have each other! And, on Valentine's Day, to boot!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

No luck at the adoption event. 

We took in foster #2 a sweet lab/whippet mix that was originally adopted as a puppy from the rescue than surrendered yesterday.  

So far so good. Ramona loves Nick!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> No luck at the adoption event.
> 
> We took in foster #2 a sweet lab/whippet mix that was originally adopted as a puppy from the rescue than surrendered yesterday.
> 
> ...


Lab/whippet...that I need to see!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is this tiny little 30 lb (if that) thing. She runs like the wind!!! And she is a fan of chase. Lol. She is 10 months old and she's already had two homes. Oh boy! And she isn't house trained. Her last home returned her after a week because she peed on their bed. 

She's already peed on my rug twice. I'm trying to be more vigilant. Thank goodness for carpet shampooers. 

Luna is now an angel. Ah perspective. Lol. 

Luna has been sleeping ALL day since we left the event at 12:50 pm. Tuckered little lady. 

Ramona and Bear play hard!! Bear is a bit rough with her being 40+ lbs bigger. And Ramona has a different play style than Bear so it's disconcerting to watch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Holy smokes! You must have some whippet in your blood too. Where do you get the stamina! You are an inspiration.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"This is the construction manager in Heaven. God sent me to ask whether you wanted the huge addition to your mansion on the side or the back?"


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad Luna is adjusting well....you are awesome to take in another foster....at the moment I couldnt do it with Hawks crazy schedule and having Liam here often.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So far it's going well. Luna got in a scuffle with both Bear and Ramona last night but this morning she is doing great. We have all four hands on deck so there are plenty of loves and cuddles and kisses to go around. Ramona and Bear ran around for 20 minutes which makes bear sleepy and Ramona slightly less energetic. 

Ramona has springs in her legs! Like a brindle/brown/gray Tigger!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't realize you got another one! You're awesome  give your husband a nice big hug from all of us at the forum.. he deserves it for being so supportive

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Success!!! Everyone is sleeping!!!! Only took 45 minutes of hard running and a make-shift swimming pool made out of a Rubbermaid container. 

We took all three dogs to the store to stock up on toys because our toy chest was looking mighty empty. 

Hopefully our new stock last a while. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know if either of your fosters pull stuffing out of toys ...

When we have a 'de-stuffinator' living with us we hit the .99 cent store for stuffed toys, since they'll only last a day or two at most anyway. Family Dollar usually has great deals too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep everyone is a master Dr. Destuffer with specialties in squeakectomies. 

We got non-stuffing toys at the moment. I only grab cheap stuffies otherwise we'd be bankrupt. Lol. 

Today we had some neighbors over for some socialization and they did great. The worst behaved dog was Bear. Lol!!!! He kept trying to wrestle with the young boy, even though he outweighs him AND is taller by almost a foot!!

Oh boy!!!! 

They did great and we made a makeshift pool out of a large Rubbermaid container. Luna loved it!!!! I got the cutest picture of her on FB (cause I can seem to upload here). 

Overall energy wise it's been a blessing having Ramona. Her and Bear get rowdy for about 20 minutes every few hours and they are so calm the rest of the time. 

Both Luna and Ramona are scared of the vacuum so we will start desensitizing them to that. 

I am going to start basic obedience with each dog see if they like clicker training. I hope to build their confidence. Tbh I feel like Luna's confidence has increased tenfold in the two weeks we've had her, but I can do better. Ramona on the other hand is very good with other dogs but very timid with humans. So strange. 

So far today no accidents at home. Ramona had an accident at the pet store. 

It's a work in progress lol. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

WOW!! You sure have your hands full!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Last night was hard. I think at this point if they say the dog is housebroken or crate trained I should just assume they are wrong. Ramona whined and howled and barked for an hour at bedtime, and who knows how long at 4 am when I went back to bed (I gave up that time and put my pillow over my head to get some sleep). We tried again after breakfast and play time when I took my shower and she was fine but Bear and Luna were in the room. I don't have another crate that will fit in the bedroom (or much room in the bedroom either). So idk if I should move all the dogs out to the living room at night or just let Ramona cry it out until she doesn't cry anymore. Ramona is very different from Luna. Ramona finds any possible attention good even if it's for a correction. So going out to the living room to correct her for the barking (just a ah-ah or a 'knock it off') would be rewarding to Ramona. I believe this because as soon as Bear makes a move off the bed, Ramona stops whining and starts wagging her tail (I hear it in the crate). 

So this morning at 6 when it was wake-up everybody time I held Luna and Bear in the hallway out of sight until Ramona was quiet for 5 seconds than I said "good quiet! Good girl!" And came out to the living room to let everyone outside. 

After 30 minutes of running around and breakfast everyone is fast asleep in the living room. 

So we'll see if she catches on over the next week with crate games and what not, or if we have to figure something else out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bear must be in his glory with all of his new "live in" friends!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> Bear must be in his glory with all of his new "live in" friends!


He says, "Mom brings home all the lovely ladies!" I feel a little bit like a dating service. lol!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

These saved my sleep many nights when I used to tour with recording artists and others wanted to party on the tour bus LOL:

Mack's Dreamgirl Soft Foam Earplugs | Walgreens


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Danny has a good idea with the ear plugs. Will you be able to hear your alarm in the morning then?

Bear must love you for bring home such sweet pretty girls!

I suppose the rescue you're fostering for doesn't have a spare crate.
I know you can usually buy one cheap on craigslist, or through your neighborhood classified ads, that's is you can find a place for it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ramona is getting better. She still whined but each day it gets quieter and she does it less and less. The only times she really gets going any more is after everyone has gone to bed if I get up and go to the living room for whatever reason. Then she doesn't like it and will caterwaul. 

Both Bear and Luna have learned to ignore the whining and just go to sleep. Thankfully. We're working on Ramona's impulse control and implemented NILIF for her and Luna. She is now willingly going in the crate for a reward which is a huge step from having to put her in the crate. 

My BFF came over yesterday with her two dogs so we could see how Luna and Ramona reacted. It was a submissive boy and an assertive female. Luna supposedly doesn't get along with assertive females. But we didn't have any problems. All 5 dogs walked around with their hackles up for a few minutes and it quickly dissolved into play. Luna isn't a player so she just wandered around sniffing and keeping an eye on things. Ramona is supposedly super shy and submissive around everyone, but she whooped the submissive boy's butt when he tried to pick on her. I feel confident to say that both girls are good with strange dogs of both sexes. Yay!!! That's a big milestone for Luna. 

I won't be at the adoption events this weekend but I'm dropping the girls off so they can still participate. I hope they finds homes soon. I love them dearly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Let's celebrate!!!!

Ramona had her first ever no whining night!!!!!!!

All three dogs spent 30 minutes being perfect in the bedroom while I folded laundry. Yay!!!!

We haven't had an accident with Ramona since Saturday!!! 

We've gotten all three dogs to go to their "spot" at food time and sit and wait for food!!! 

Things are going great!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, so happy for Ramona and you!!

How is Luna doing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Brave!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like things have been going really well on your side! We just got a puppy foster AND a puppy board and train dog, neither of whom have ever been in a crate. Oh, the sleepless nights. Can't wait until we we hit that turning point around here....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Sounds like things have been going really well on your side! We just got a puppy foster AND a puppy board and train dog, neither of whom have ever been in a crate. Oh, the sleepless nights. Can't wait until we we hit that turning point around here....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can do it!!!! Every night keep saying "This too shall pass. This too shall pass. This too shall pass!!!" 

With Ramona it seemed like the whining, howling, barking, crying would NEVER END! I never knew a dog that could keep it up for hours and hours. And then suddenly two nights ago she started getting better. Just a little less whining. And suddenly last night not a peep!! 

I think it also has to do with implementing "you can't come out until you're sitting and calm" That has helped SO MUCH!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Yes, so happy for Ramona and you!!
> 
> How is Luna doing?


Luna is doing great! She still gets a little grumpy, but for the most part is co-existing in harmony. She plays by herself. She plays with Bear. Not much with Ramona, but Ramona doesn't really have any interest in Luna. She sleeps in the crate by my bed every night and she doesn't even fight going into ANY crate any more. She's fed in the open crate in the living room and she will shake her cute little bum all the way across the house and then POUNCE into her crate, swing around and sit for meals. She has almost completely stopped barking when I leave (and now it's just her sticking her head through the drapes to say "BYE" when I drive away. 

She keeps getting better and better around the cats (and Ramona too!). And she is all up for cuddles but is really good with "off" and giving me space to breath. 

No one needs to be leashed when out in the backyard. Everyone gladly comes to the door and inside. 

It's really turning out well. I didn't think we'd get to this place when we picked her up on 1/31. What a crazy 20 days!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

You know, it has been getting better. Remy and Caira cried the first night, maybe whined a bit the second night, but by the third night they were totally chill in their kennels. We are on night 4 (tonight) around here and these two puppies can howl for hours. I'm sure it doesn't help that they are totally ganging together  and riling each other up.

However, it has gotten less. Tonight we went 6 hours without going out to potty. The hardest thing for me is deciding when they are whining, crying, and howling to make a ruckus, and when they are doing it because they legitimately want to go out.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The other thing we have been suffering through is making them be in their crate some during the day when we are home and active. They are getting much better at being calm during the day, and it is helping at night. I'm sure our neighbors are just loving us right now.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> You know, it has been getting better. Remy and Caira cried the first night, maybe whined a bit the second night, but by the third night they were totally chill in their kennels. We are on night 4 (tonight) around here and these two puppies can howl for hours. I'm sure it doesn't help that they are totally ganging together  and riling each other up.
> 
> However, it has gotten less. Tonight we went 6 hours without going out to potty. The hardest thing for me is deciding when they are whining, crying, and howling to make a ruckus, and when they are doing it because they legitimately want to go out.





ashleylp said:


> The other thing we have been suffering through is making them be in their crate some during the day when we are home and active. They are getting much better at being calm during the day, and it is helping at night. I'm sure our neighbors are just loving us right now.


I hear ya! Its ridiculous how much they rile each other up. One will bark once and suddenly the house descends into chaos. lol!! I have a hard time finding the "is this a serious ruckus?" line too. Last night Luna had trouble settling down for the night, and at midnight she went off barking, and I thought she heard something. 15 minutes later she still won't settle down. Took everyone outside and BAM! She had to pee. Once we dealt with that, she was an angel until 6:30. 

When I was potty training Bear, the rule of thumb was potty before bed, if they start fussing after they've been quiet and it lasts 15 minutes or more, take them outside to pee. The rule served me well so far. Bear would wake up in the middle of the night ALL THE TIME and you'd hear him shifting around but he never cried for the bathroom. So you'd have to listen to see if he settled or if he was just pacing in there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Brave

Sounds like Luna is doing well.
Now where does she sleep?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jen, you are doing such a great job, hope you are getting a little bit of time to yourself as well!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen - Luna sleeps in a crate next to my bed. 

Swishy - Life took a bit of a turn so no time for myself this week. Just trying to keep my head above the water, tbh. Hoping to sort stuff out as the weekend progresses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

Bet Luna loves sleeping next to the bed!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna got adopted today. And my heart hurts

I should be happy but all I feel is worry and sadness. I already miss her sugar face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Luna got adopted today. And my heart hurts
> 
> I should be happy but all I feel is worry and sadness. I already miss her sugar face.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy and m so sorry! You did a great thing for her. Were you pleased with the people who took her? How is Bear doing? Does he miss her? It's hard to let them go after putting so much love into them. Bet even Nick is going to miss her (maybe not the growls, LOL).


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I know you're sad (been there myself with fosters) but how wonderful Luna was adopted. Older dogs can be hard to place, so it must be a special family who adopted her. 

You helped her get back to being a happy dog. You're the reason she was ready for a forever home. You halped change her life for the better

:You_Rock_:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh Jen....

I have yet to place Hawk and after 4mos I have fallen hopelessly in love with him. I know I will be a mess when he goes. It just shows how much you did love her and want the best by how much you miss her. Hugs and thank you for helping her...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm still on the fence about the woman. I called her to see how things were going since I've never met her and she was in a panic. She had put Luna in a dog run in the backyard and when she went to take her out, she bolted to the farthest corner of the yard and growled at her, refused to budge. Nothing. 

So I went over with some food and as soon as I went outside and called her, Luna came straight away to me. I spent an hour with them telling her about Luna and playing fetch. 

She just called me again in a panic talking about giving her back or putting her on tranquilizers. Ugh!!

My heart hurts even more now. Because I'm scared this isn't going to work and that I've out Luna through hell for nothing. 

I told the woman to give her some time and space. It's only been a couple hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Brave said:


> I'm still on the fence about the woman. I called her to see how things were going since I've never met her and she was in a panic. She had put Luna in a dog run in the backyard and when she went to take her out, she bolted to the farthest corner of the yard and growled at her, refused to budge. Nothing.
> 
> So I went over with some food and as soon as I went outside and called her, Luna came straight away to me. I spent an hour with them telling her about Luna and playing fetch.
> 
> ...


Oh boy....we get to pick the adoptive home. The foster does the screening and then gives us an approved home one at a time......I've called five to date...still waiting to hear back from the last one. They sound good but if they decide they want to move ahead we then arrange a meeting where we get to meet them and see how they all interact and then it is a 24 hour waiting period where we all get to think it over and if all are in agreement we move ahead with the adoption. I think it would be more difficult if I didnt get to choose.....

Im sorry you are going through this. Poor Luna! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I didn't get to pick this home. I was told I would be given that opportunity. But I never was. 

I talked with the rescue and they will call her and have their trainer call her. I pray Luna is ok and that she can calm down and settle in. 

I think that Luna is scared and the adopter is anxious which Luna is picking up on and it's making her anxious. Ya know? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Brave said:


> I didn't get to pick this home. I was told I would be given that opportunity. But I never was.
> 
> I talked with the rescue and they will call her and have their trainer call her. I pray Luna is ok and that she can calm down and settle in.
> 
> ...


Ive no doubt that your assessment of the situation is correct. I feel for everyone involved but most especially for Luna.....sending positive vibes, prayers, hugs and all the good mojo your way!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well she called me again in a panic, crying. She thinks Luna is going to kill her in her sleep. 

Shake my head. Idk what to do. But all these calls are giving me anxiety and I'm stressing out and scared for Luna. 

Ugh. I just want Luna to be ok. To thrive. To be given a chance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jen. I dont even know what to say. I guess the best thing might be for her to give Luna back......I'm sure Luna is just feeding off this ladies stress too making the situation worse....meanwhile Luna is the one who really is getting the worst end of this deal. Sigh! I'd be tempted to just go get her and to @#*! With the consequences. ...ugh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have to say I would want to go get her as well. This lady doesn't seem to be the right fit for Luna. Are you able to take Luna back if you're worried for her welfare?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It's up to the rescue. Meanwhile bawling at home because I'm worried and feel like I caused all of this. Nick says if this doesn't work out he is willing to adopt Luna and keep her because she is FINE here. I know we went through hell and back but she is thriving here. I just feel like a failure. I feel so much right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

Maybe next time she calls, just have her tell the rescue it just didn't work out. Then you can go and get her. Hope everything works out for Luna! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

It sounds like the adopter was not prepared at all. I too am worried about Luna. I would be so tempted to just go take her back.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Jen....

You did not fail Luna! I am hoping the lady does return her....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Brave said:


> I didn't get to pick this home. I was told I would be given that opportunity. But I never was.
> 
> I talked with the rescue and they will call her and have their trainer call her. I pray Luna is ok and that she can calm down and settle in.
> 
> I think that Luna is scared and the adopter is anxious which Luna is picking up on and it's making her anxious. Ya know?


I'm so sorry Luna is going through this and you're caught in a helpless position. If she calls again, have her surrender Luna to you & notify the rescue.

I don't understand the adoption practices of the rescue. I've always had the final word in the placement of my fosters as I know what they need. In addition, the exchange of info between foster family & adoptive family is crucial for a smooth transition. Some fosters required multiple visits with their prospective families before the handoff occurred.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been following this story and admire you so much for the heart and soul you put into preparing Luna for her next chapter. I don't think the new home Luna is in is meant to be. I know this is a foster situation and giving up the one you have made a connection with is so hard. I know that it is not the plan for the foster to fail, but I can't help but hold out hope that Luna comes back to you as a "foster failure" and finds her way back into your life on a permanent basis.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're taking her back. The adopter doesn't want her. I'm on a date so I texted the woman and said it'll be either late tonight or tomorrow morning to see which she would prefer. I don't know what to expect. Will the woman be mad? Will she be crazy? Distraught? I'm so far out of my element it's ridiculous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Brave said:


> We're taking her back. The adopter doesn't want her. I'm on a date so I texted the woman and said it'll be either late tonight or tomorrow morning to see which she would prefer. I don't know what to expect. Will the woman be mad? Will she be crazy? Distraught? I'm so far out of my element it's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



From the sound of things, I think the woman will just be relieved! So glad to hear that Luna will be out of that situation soon. Hope you guys will have a say next time in her next adoption or that she can stay in your home permanently. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

You definitely did not fail Luna. You have done wonders with her!! I think the rescue failed for not checking with you before placing her. The new lady obviously does not understand Luna. I hope you get her back!!:crossfing


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tough cookies to the woman, Luna will be thrilled! I'd be giving the rescue a bit more than a piece of my mind for putting Luna through this so irresponsibly. They could have throw away all your hard work! Grrrrr

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope she says to pick her up tonight!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're on our way to pick her up tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I foster also and fostered a bulldog mix, 60lbs of energy!! She was only a year old. She listened well I'd you told her no but she was something else to handle. She was great with out dogs cat and kids around the house. She got adopted on a $25 adoption special. The new owner had never owned a large dog and had no guidance. Left her in a mobile home uncrated while at work and left her with his 4 year old unsupervised.

She got returned.

I threatened to pull my services from the shelter, I was and still am heated. Fosters should always have a voice! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have her. 

The woman was standing in her driveway waiting for me. I went inside via the backdoor and as soon as Luna saw me she came right to me, wagging her tail. Took all of 2 minutes to get her in the car. The woman was crying because Luna hadn't had any water or food all day long. I feel sorry for the woman. 

But Luna is stoked to be coming with us. I think cuddles in bed might be in order tonight. We're both a little traumatized. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Brave said:


> I have her.
> 
> The woman was standing in her driveway waiting for me. I went inside via the backdoor and as soon as Luna saw me she came right to me, wagging her tail. Took all of 2 minutes to get her in the car. The woman was crying because Luna hadn't had any water or food all day long. I feel sorry for the woman.
> 
> ...



Wow I just know she is happy now. How traumatic that must be. I need to read up on Luna to see what all you went through. What breed is she ? I'm glad you have her back and are probably cuddling right now. Take a deep breathe momma. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear she's back in safe hands. Hopefully, the rescue learns a lesson in how to place dogs especially those that come with a little extra baggage. Luna's forever family is out there.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, Jen, what an emotional time. Sounds like the solution is already at hand ("foster failure")  

You and your husband are saints


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This is excellent news. Please give her an extra cuddle for me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

You and Luna are meant to be together. You've shown her what a real home is like. Glad she is back home with you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Jen, just catching up on all this now. Poor Luna, and poor you. I hope all the progress you've made with her isn't lost. Who know, maybe this was a blessing in disguise; maybe she was meant to be with you and Bear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry you and Luna had to experience this. 

Hope everything is better today.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

Last night and this morning are going well. Luna didn't understand the concept of sleeping in bed. Lol. But after about two hours of heavy panting she finally laid down and became the golden that could not be moved "ah! You're squishing my feet!"

Turns out sleeping with two dogs in the bed isn't much different than one. Lol!!!!

Woke up this morning to Bear stretched out on top of me asking for kisses, potty and food. Luna was at my feet so I ran my foot across her body to pet her a wee bit and she woke up and army crawled up the bed to me. Then she rolled over and went back to sleep with her head cradled against my hip. It was the cutest thing ever. 

Got everyone up and out to potty, then let everyone run around the house. Ramona found the bedroom and immediately made herself comfortable and kissed Nick awake. 

Luna and Bear are currently playing tug with a Wubba all around the house. She has settled back in perfectly. I don't even think she is mad at me or us for the entire debacle. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope you can keep her. Just catching up on things here. Sometimes things happen for a reason.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am sure she is just so happy to be with you that all was instantly forgiven.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

It's amazing how fast kids and dogs bounce back. Glad you are having a good day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Jen -

I have been reading this and literally cried my eyes out when I read of Luna's adoption. She reminds me so much of my last dog when she first came to me - although my Voodoo took way longer than your Luna to come around.

I cannot conceive of having let anyone take Voodoo away from me once I won her over, but would have been devastated if she had gone through what Luna just did.

I do not know how you are able to foster, I hold people who are able to foster in the very highest esteem. I have no question I would be the worst foster failure ever. In fact I couldn't even go to the local shelter to get a dog, I knew I'd end up taking as many as they would let me - I would truly run the risk of turning into a hoarder - which would not be good for anyone!

Thank you both so much for taking Luna back - she is so clearly back where she belongs. Don't question it, just love her.

XO 
Lenna


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad you have her back, it's meant to be!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

How did Luna do today?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

An old familiar story of a dog who knows what he or she wants: 

- Dog likes foster home and would like to stay forever. 
- Dog gets adopted to another home. 
- Within minutes dog's plan to growl at new home works like a charm. 
- Dog returns to the home it wants to stay in the rest of its life


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like Luna is very happy to be home with you!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today was good. I took Bear and Luna to the Country Kennels Dawg Park and met up with some GRFers. It was a spectacular hour plus of fun and shenanigans. Luna did fantastic!!! 

They been sleeping since we left the play date. I managed to give all the dogs a bath and after a few hours of rub-a-dubs and cuddles everyone is sacked out again. I plan on taking all three pups to bed with me tonight and see how it goes. 

I still have some hope that we will find the perfect home for Luna. But knowing that we can keep her if all else fails, my heart is soaring high. It so hard NOT to fall in love with them. 

I am cautiously optimistic. I hope the rescue will take my input into consideration and give me a greater influence in finding Luna's home. 

A part of me doesn't want to fail on Foster #1. Ya know? That wasn't the plan. Ha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is beyond stupid for a rescue to place a dog without input from the foster person. I hope you can talk with them and let them know considering THEIR dismal failure with this one they should let you do a home visit and decide if it's the right home for her or not.

Assuming she isn't already home 

What rescue are you volunteering for?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> A part of me doesn't want to fail on Foster #1. Ya know? That wasn't the plan. Ha!


Luna has plans too


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wrote a long email to the coordinator about where this went wrong and what we can do better going forward. I'm supposed to call her tonight after work and talk about the situation. 

My heart is heavy. Luna and I had an off-night last night after bathtime. I was a little rough trying to get her in the tub, and keeping her standing to be bathed (she was the last of the three), and she slipped a couple times so I think she was sore. She didn't want to move until bedtime. But once I convinced her to come sleep on the bed with me, she settled onto Nick's pillow and put her paws on my arm. I snuggled into her and fell asleep immediately. I woke up this morning to Bear smooshed against my side and Luna curled up on my bum as Nick tried to squeeze into bed after his shift. 

Nick sent me a picture this morning her Luna passed out at the front door waiting for me to come home. <3


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know I should be unbiased, but after reading this entire thread and reading about the trust you have built with luna, I really hope you are a foster failure ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I agree with JennRetz. 
I'm praying Luna is home already-I know she loves you, Bear and Nick!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Jen! I just read this thread for the first time. As a foster mum also, my heart goes out to you and Luna! You and Luna have gone through so much together already! My first question is who do you foster with? Was the adoptee evaluated and her vet called? I can't say enough for GRRSWF.org I would think all GRR.org rescues would follow the same guidelines. It's unusual for an adoptee give the dog back.
It's impossible not to get attached to these amazing furbabies. I took Dancer to a GRR fundraiser yesterday and she growled at every dog and went after several at once- it was chaos. I finally had to leave. I knew she was stressed and upset at being there. The rescue likes fosters to bring there pups for potential adoptees; a potential meet and greet. Did Dancer know?? When we got home, feeling low I opened up PG to your thread: "Little Pieces"- read it and had a good cry. Thank you again for that and for keeping Luna safe and loving her. J

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I foster for California Labrador Retrievers and More. You can see them at www.labsandmore.org. 

It's a small rescue that's only been open for about 3 years. 

It's the same rescue I got my Bear from. <3 So they have a special place in my heart. 

I'm not sure how thorough of a home check they did. I've only been doing this for a few weeks. Luna is my first and my learning curve. Lol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This evening my BFF and her sister came over for dinner. Everyone has
met my BFF. She isn't new per se. Luna was doing great! Until my GF put her leather jacket on. It was like someone flipped a switched. First Luna started by growling, then it got louder, then another dog barked and she was off. Charged my friend, teeth bared and came within an inch of biting her in the arm. I leapt off the couch with my intention of taking the bite and hoping I could snap her out of it. Well I did refocus her and she calmed down in an instant. Totally different dog. 

My friend thinks she was startled by this strange new person (cause apparently leather can mask your scent). I'm going to replay it in my head to see if I can come to any more Conclusions. I really want her to see a behaviorist. 

I also spoke with the coordinator who is confident we can find a home for her, even if it takes time. Though she says Luna would be free if I decided to adopt her myself. Oh dear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I'm no behaviorist, but if Luna lived in the backyard at her old home and probably had little or no human interaction, everything is new to her, including visitors to your home. Does the rescue know anymore about the family she came from. Also, I have the same question someone else had, did the rescue check vet references on the person that adopted her and brought her back?

You also said another dog barked. Who was the dog?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I never heard leather could mask scent, but I also wonder if she could have had a bad experience with someone in a leather jacket.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure who barked first. It was either Bear or Ramona. I was focused on Luna and communicating toy friend that she needed space. When this all went down, Luna was about two feet from her with easily 10 feet behind her to "escape." My friend didn't make any movements. Didn't encroach on her territory. I think it was a case of "whoa! Who the heck are you? Idk know you!
Get away from here!!" And then when the barking started, I think she took that to mean that everyone else was concerned so she decided to run off the intruder. 

Scared me out of my body. But she is fine today. And she didn't even bark when Nick came home this morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My take is that she was still agitated and riled up by the trip to the failed adopter. It can take dogs a good 48 hours to calm. Also dogs can be spooked by changes in human appearance--hats, jackets, a purse, etc. Tucker will sometimes bark at people wearing reflective sunglasses. 

I hope Luna is feeling better today.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It may just be another area in which she needs to adapt and socialize to

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brave said:


> I foster for California Labrador Retrievers and More. You can see them at www.labsandmore.org.
> 
> It's a small rescue that's only been open for about 3 years.
> 
> ...


Baptism by fire Jen, after Luna any other fosters will be a breeze! You will figure out what she needs, I have tremendous faith in you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning we got to practice door etiquette. Now that Nick is home all day, none of the dogs are "put away" when I leave. Which means I have 6 eyes, 3 noses, 12 paws, and 3 tails all trying to convince me to stay JUST A LITTLE BIT LONGER. Let me just say I thought Bear had the saddest eyes when I leave. But Luna beats him PAWS DOWN! Her face just falls when she realizes I'm leaving. She even tries to beat me to the door b/c if I can't reach it I can't leave, right? 

Overall, things are flowing like normal. I've updated Luna's bio so we can hopefully find the BEST home for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

I bet Luna and Bear make you feel guilty when you go to work!
I know that my two always did!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning I tricked all the dogs! I gave them all carrots and while they were chowing down I rushed out the door. 

It's raining down here, and the dogs are just beyond happy. Mud Mud everywhere! Luna came inside this morning and her entire belly was covered in mud! It's all good. We have laminate, and anything else can be cleaned. Let them play! 

I tried to let Ramona sleep in the bed with me last night but she is clingier than a cat! I was laying in bed reading, and she laid down on my arms and book and refused to budge. Finally when it was sleep-time, she curled up next to Bear but in an hour she had kicked Bear out of bed so she could have the whole side to herself. 

Nick caught a cold, so I kicked everyone out of bed (except Bear) so he could be comfortable. We'll see how they do with limited outside time and NO adoption event this weekend (it was rained out).


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like Ramona is a quick study!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna, Ramona and Bear*

What a cute trio, Luna, Bear and Ramona, must be!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Why don't we have a pic of them all? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Cause I take pictures with devices that won't let me use the mobile app to upload them. lol!! I rarely get on the computer when I'm home, these days. I'll have to start putting more photos on facebook. I caught the cutest photo of Luna sawing logs in the recliner last night. 

We got a message that someone was interested in Ramona but haven't heard anything after that.

Bear and Luna got in a scuffle on Saturday. Bear got too close to her food bowl and she went after him. He has a nice boo-boo next to his right eye but I think the aftermath shocked Luna enough that maybe it was a correction. As soon as it happened, I was up, yelling to break it up. Yelling makes Luna nervous, so she immediately retreated to the crate, and I took Bear into the kitchen and administered some first aid. Bear is such a good boy. We were already going to the vet for Bear Saturday morning over his butt chewing and gooey eyes so we got one more thing in. lol!! We've stopped feeding Luna in the crate to see if that makes a difference and i am EVEN MORE vigilant that everyone respects boundaries. So far so good. 

Looks like we have a cold running through the house. Bear got yellow-green discharge from his eyes (main reason for the vet visit) but come Saturday his eyes cleared up and LUNA started with the yellow-green discharge. She is still getting some discharge, and now RAMONA is starting with the yellow-green discharge. The vet refused to release antibiotics for the whole herd, so only Bear gets them. But if the discharge keeps up after a week, I'll let the rescue know so we can see about taking them in for some antibiotics. 

But we're continuing to work on impulse control and basic house manners. 

My friend came over Saturday and fell in love with Ramona. She was shocked at how well behaved they were, since after about 20 minutes of clamoring for attention, they drifted off to play with each other, by themselves, or sleep. By the end of the visit all three dogs were conked out and sawing logs. 

Ramona is coming out of her shell a bit, but we're starting to see her become more and more timid when she disobeys a command. Idk if this is teenage stuff (she is 11 months old) or she's going through another fear phase. But we're working with her. I'm very generous with praise and pets when she does something correctly. Its definitely an intense learning experience for me b/c all three dogs have VASTLY different learning styles. 

I'm starting to give "priority seating" to Bear since I feel like he's getting neglected, or the short end of the stick. So at night, Ramona gets crated (she takes FOREVER to settle down) in the living room. My eldest cat gets crated in the bedroom (he's taken to attacking my youngest cat again, so he gets segregated when I cannot watch them together). I climb into bed. Invite Bear up, settle him in at the top of the bed, best for snuggling. Then I invite Luna up and she gets to sleep on the foot of the bed.

Bear seems MUCH happier when he gets to snuggle with me at night. I tuck him against my side under the covers and we cuddle until one of us gets too warm. He sleeps like the dead, these days. NOTHING wakes me up. And they ALL SNORE! When Luna snores her whole muzzle quivers. When Ramona snores she ends up waking herself up and looks so confused about where that sound came from. And Bear just snores away without a care. Though he has started to wag his tail in his dreams, which is by far the most endearing thing he has EVER done. I just want to curl up next to him and watch him dream.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow- I just caught up on the thread - last I heard it was still two dogs not three!

I'm so sorry for the awful experience with Luna's adopter. I clearly don't think that woman knew what she was getting herself into. Even bringing home a puppy is stressful beyond belief for at least a week. 

From the sounds of it.. Luna knows she wants home to be with you. I think no matter what, if you guys decide to adopt her or try again with a different family, you have built more trust with her than any human has before. Since meeting you she has felt love and I'm sure feels healthier too. Her ears alone must be feeling so much better. She will hold you guys on a pedestal to any adopter even if she does find her forever home elsewhere. 

Im glad you found a way to make bear feel special too. I always notice with my dog that if other dogs are around he still wants to know i love him best. 


keep up the amazing work. i think we are all secretly rooting for you to be luna's forever home. Just think.. you wont be a "foster failure" if you keep her but are able to adopt out Ramona.. not playing favorites.. but Luna is just so special. Sounds like Ramona is still young enough that with some training she could easily go to a good home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> Cause I take pictures with devices that won't let me use the mobile app to upload them. lol!! I rarely get on the computer when I'm home, these days. I'll have to start putting more photos on facebook. I caught the cutest photo of Luna sawing logs in the recliner last night.
> 
> We got a message that someone was interested in Ramona but haven't heard anything after that.
> 
> ...


All I can say is aw-ww to everything your wrote. I can just picture Luna and Bear in bed!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ramona has a potential adopter coming to meet her either today or tomorrow!!!!! Oh my!!! I feel really good about this home. The husband is looking for a running partner, and as part whippet, Ramona would THRIVE with that kind of exercise. The wife is home all day long, which Ramona would THRIVE with, since she likes company. There are two children as well, but Ramona is gentle with EVERYTHING so I think that will be a plus. 

I'm so happy and hoping they fall in love with her.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay for Ramona! Hoping it goes well for yall 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ramona*

So happy for you and Ramona!! Let us know-it will happen if it's meant to be.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so nervous! The guy is coming over tonight with maybe his kids. The dude is a DOCTOR! And my house is not elegant or super tidy. Things are put away and it's "presentable" but I am so nervous! After picking up dog food, I'm rushing home to clean some more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



Brave said:


> I'm so nervous! The guy is coming over tonight with maybe his kids. The dude is a DOCTOR! And my house is not elegant or super tidy. Things are put away and it's "presentable" but I am so nervous! After picking up dog food, I'm rushing home to clean some more.


Jen

Don't worry that your house is not elegant, you are a wonderful and loving person and that will shine through and that's all that matters! Are you going to do a vet check on them? Also, hope they have a fenced yard and the kids know how to treat a dog!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What matters is the content of your heart .. which is HUGE 

All the best with the meeting


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*



dborgers said:


> What matters is the content of your heart .. which is HUGE
> 
> All the best with the meeting


Jen: So true!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like Ramona is going to her new forever family on Saturday! 

I don't want to jinx it, but once the kids meet her, if everything goes well, she has a home!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a WONDERFUL update, thanks for helping this girl find her forever home!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Brave said:


> Looks like Ramona is going to her new forever family on Saturday!
> 
> I don't want to jinx it, but once the kids meet her, if everything goes well, she has a home!!
> 
> ...


Fingers, toes and paws crossed here for A Ramona! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay! So excited for yall 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

You have done such a great job. I hope it continues to go smooth 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

You have done such a wonderful thing giving Ramona a new life!
Let us know more!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Way to go Ramona!!!!

See! You are not a foster failure! Can Luna stay now? lol!

How are Luna's ears doing? What was the initial problem with them in the first place?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bosn'sMom said:


> Way to go Ramona!!!!
> 
> See! You are not a foster failure! Can Luna stay now? lol!
> 
> How are Luna's ears doing? What was the initial problem with them in the first place?


Her ears are much better, but its still an uphill battle. She had a horrible infection and almost her entire ear canal was caked in wax and dirt. 

She just started shaking her head this morning, so I think it came back. I know the vet wants me to use their specific cleanser - which I still will use twice a month like they ask. But I'm going to try the routine I use on Bear. Which is a warm saline flush every day, followed by my homemade ear infection cream/ointment and see how it goes.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

So glad to hear her ears are much better though! Would love to see some updated pictures of her!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Make sure to let the adopters know what impact food can have on her ears. Remy had chronic ear infections until we finally switched to raw. I had no clue that food could impact him like that! I thought we were going to deal with infections forever.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Please give Luna a big kiss and hug for me. Didn't know her ears were hurting.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna and I had a problem today. Nothing major. But it broke my heart a little more. I was brushing her (yay! Blowing coat!!) and my brush broke free from her coat, the momentum made me smack her in the knee with it. I went to rub it so it would feel better. She started whining and ran away from me. Hid curled up in the chair and gave me major betrayed stink eye for an hour. I was finally able to coax her back to me with promises for milk bones. 

Now everything is fine. She is asleep at my feet, ATM. 

Poor baby. I promise I didn't mean to hurt you. I'm clumsy. Ask Bear. He'll tell you of all the times I've stumbled, tripped, fell over, stepped on, ran into, poked, prodded, and scared in his time here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Aww. Keep doing the great job u r Jen. She knows u love her. She was just a little scared. Memories of some past injustice probably. Hard to forget all of that. But she didn't bite you or leave u for long. Trust is a long time coming sometimes. And you've come so far so fast in that department cause she knows your heart is good.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning i woke up in a Golden Sandwhich!!! Bear was curling up against my stomach, and Luna was sprawled out on the other side of me - trying to lick me to death. 

A beautiful way to greet the day. I ended up rolling over. Bear moved to the side Luna was on and laid down with me. Luna rolled over and we spent a few minutes just watching each other and giving sweet pets and kisses. Finally bear decided enough was enough, and crawled between us then spun in place like a dolphin until he was on his back, wiggling for belly rubs. 

My life rocks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna and Bear*



Brave said:


> This morning i woke up in a Golden Sandwhich!!! Bear was curling up against my stomach, and Luna was sprawled out on the other side of me - trying to lick me to death.
> 
> A beautiful way to greet the day. I ended up rolling over. Bear moved to the side Luna was on and laid down with me. Luna rolled over and we spent a few minutes just watching each other and giving sweet pets and kisses. Finally bear decided enough was enough, and crawled between us then spun in place like a dolphin until he was on his back, wiggling for belly rubs.
> 
> ...


I can picture the Golden Sandwich and I am sure that Luna forgives you-accidents happen. I've unintentionally hurt my two also, usually during brushing!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ramona*

Jen

Is Ramona getting adopted this weekend?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ramona was *supposed* to get adopted this weekend. And it just didn't happen. I'm heartsick, and feeling a bit blue. The man, his wife, and their four children came to the adoption event to see Ramona. They spent about 15 minutes with her, and tried a few walks but they just didn't "fall in love" with her. The wife kept comparing Ramona to Luna. Luna wanted to sniff the kids, Ramona didn't. Luna was calm and settled, Ramona wasn't. I told them Luna was NOT an appropriate fit for them, so she wasn't even an option. 

The wife wanted a dog that was very interested in her kids. And Ramona may very well could be that dog, but the adoption event wasn't the right environment to see that. I offered to have them bring the whole family to our house and let them play in the back yard together. The director offered to bring her over to their house and let them have a play date. 

The family asked if they could trial foster her and see if they fall in love. But I'm still waiting on their email with their paperwork. 

The director tried to explain that a dog that is constantly interested in the kids, could be hard to handle later down the road when you can't take the dog and kids out together without a problem - like the threads we see here on GRF ALL THE TIME. Bear is VERY interested in kids. But he wouldn't be a good fit for four kids under the age of 5. 

/sigh

These adoption events makes me question my faith in humanity. 

In good news, Luna is continuing to make leaps and strides with her socialization and anxiety in new situations. This is Luna's third event and she no longer quakes in fear. She is reserved, but no longer having anxiety attacks or panting in overstimulation. Great job, Luna!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh don't get overly discouraged. It probably isn't the type of home she needs to go to... I've had so many bad adoption events.... "if she's on the short list why don't YOU adopt her?" I get hounded by people all the time. Literally we should adopt EVERY foster from our kill shelter, and if we don't we are horrible.

Then adoptions where the individuals come back and return the dog "she wasn't housebroken! I had her for 4 days and she tore up the place and kept biting my 3 year old!" <--- a 1 year old 60lbs bully mix who he failed to crate while gone. And biting, the 3 year old had no marks. He meant mouthing as in playing.

But.... There are GOOD times and those will keep u going once they begin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! I hope some good stories come soon. 

My biggest tackle will be Ramona's pulling. She NEEDS to run. When she runs, she isn't pulling. She is at a perfect heel position. So her pulling, IMO, isn't necessarily "she has horrible leash manners" and more "she has to go-go-go-go." 

I asked the rescue if there are any training methods that are off-limits, like training collars, prong collars, etc. They said I can use whatever works for Ramona. I'm going to try the gentler leader first, but if that doesn't seem to be giving consistent progress, I'm going to move over to the prong collar. Normally I wouldn't change training tools SO quickly, but it comes down to time. I have to train her quickly. Fosters are put on a fast track, which makes my head spin. 

But!!! We made progress with Ramona's recall. I put a 30 ft line on her, and let her drag it around the backyard. I wasn't able to do "one on one" training with her b/c she sticks to you as soon as she realizes you have treats. So I let all the dogs out for some fetch. And it was great!! I'd throw the ball, Ramona would chase the dogs to the back of the yard. As soon as they get the ball, I call Ramona to come and clap my hands, and jump around. Ramona RACES back to me, and JACKPOT! By the end of the fetch games, Ramona was consistently coming back, quicker than the other dogs. So we're going to keep it up, and work on it. 

*How are your dogs at adoption events?*

Mine are VERY clingy. I wonder if I'm doing something wrong that might be causing them to have separation anxiety. When Ramona was walked away, by anyone BT me (including by Nick!!), she would pull, struggle, and race back to me. 

Three people tried to get her to run with them, and she did NOT want to do it. But I went and ran around the block, and Ramona was eager, energetic, attentive, and stayed right with me. :uhoh:

Just trying to figure out what I need to do to be the BEST foster parent I can be.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Brave said:


> Thanks! I hope some good stories come soon.
> 
> My biggest tackle will be Ramona's pulling. She NEEDS to run. When she runs, she isn't pulling. She is at a perfect heel position. So her pulling, IMO, isn't necessarily "she has horrible leash manners" and more "she has to go-go-go-go."
> 
> ...


It is very concerning to me, and one of the reasons I stopped fostering - was the 'fast tracking' of foster dogs, the 'adoption' (turn over) being the primary concern. In my early days of fostering I succumbed to 'pressure' and did the best I could to get the foster 'ready' in the shortest time possible, in hindsight - I have a lot of 'second thoughts' over that, in the end I trusted my gut and some dogs stayed with me for quite a long time. Every dog is different and some need more help and time than others and they deserve to have their needs met. Absolutely, the goal is finding the right home for the dog, regardless how long it takes, but if potential adopter walks away -though disappointing - it was not 'meant to be'.
To be the 'best foster parent' you can be, it is the needs of the dog that take priority over anything else, focus on the dog, not the 'adoption'. It is to lay a foundation of basic skills, helping them to build trust, where sometimes they have no reason to trust, socializing them with the real world, and introducing the dog to a life every dog should have, perhaps for the first time in their lives.

Clinginess at adoption events is understandable, it is very stressful for them, it is a new situation, new people, lots going on, keep in mind that many, if not most dogs have never been exposed to such a situation. An insecure/uneasy dog is going to turn to the person who has offered them a sense of safety and security, they are not going to 'automatically' trust that someone else is 'just like you'. In the future if someone wants to take the foster for a short walk, go along with them for a bit, and over time, slowly fall back and 'out of the picture' once the dog is feeling more comfortable with the situation. Keep in mind that the 'last time' your foster dog was left in the hands of a 'stranger' (you) they lost all connection with what was 'safe' and familiar to them - and their world was turned upside down - scary stuff for a dog, and it is not easy for them to let that go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

It just wasn't meant to be. It wasn't the right home for Ramona-there will be one!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Charliethree - your post touched me. Thank you for taking the time to write that all out for me. 

I feel so similar to what you wrote. That there is a line between the foster side and the business side of the rescue. As a foster home, my only goal SHOULD be getting these dogs to a point where they are adoptable. But at adoption events, I feel like I have to "sell" the dog to people. Talk up the dog, etc. 

It's a hard line to straddle. And one that I feel like I'm failing it. If I can't straddle the line, I'd prefer to fall back on the dog side and leave the business to everyone else. 

And you're totally right about the clinginess. I was comparing my two to the other dogs there. Most where in the hands of strangers and didn't seem nervous at all. I want my butterflies to spread their wings and soar!!!

On a funny side, DH and I are running errands and found "giant" kiddie pools. I begged DH to get one. He's going to go back to the store this week and pick it up for me. Just for Luna. 

As we walked out the store, DH said, "if we're getting her a pool, we might as well just fail and adopt her."

<3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning, Luna SHONE so bright. For the first time in the 5 weeks she's been here, she acted like a puppy. Wanna know what go her all playful? 

Me! I have a little pack of dogs following me around my house. This morning they followed me in to the bedroom, and I needed them to hurry up and get out of my way. So I hunched down, wiggled my fingers at them and said, "I'm gonna get you!!! I'm gonna get you!! I GOTCHA YOU!!!" 

And Luna was having so much fun with this. I could have easily illuminated the city with the light shining from her eyes. 

Best. Monday. Present. EVER!

ETA - cannot wait to get the kiddie pool home!! Nick is making a special trip today to pick it up (if it'll fit in the car). So guess what I'll be doing this evening!!!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Brave...please adopt Luna! You guys sound like a match made in heaven. I think for your first foster, you are allowed to fail. Also, sounds like your husband wants her too. It'll be a way to get the feeling of wanting to keep a foster out of your system!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, I second Cookie's Mom's plea for you to adopt Luna! She certainly is shining with you!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Luna seems like the type of dog who takes SO LONG to bond with someone that it'll be hard for any other human to take your place <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> This morning, Luna SHONE so bright. For the first time in the 5 weeks she's been here, she acted like a puppy. Wanna know what go her all playful?
> 
> Me! I have a little pack of dogs following me around my house. This morning they followed me in to the bedroom, and I needed them to hurry up and get out of my way. So I hunched down, wiggled my fingers at them and said, "I'm gonna get you!!! I'm gonna get you!! I GOTCHA YOU!!!"
> 
> ...


Your posts about Luna make me smile. I know she loves you and Nick. I agree with the others and I'm praying you adopt her.
Let us know how she loves the pool! I know that Bear loves her, too!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Help! Took in a Rescue!!*

The pool was a hit!!!!!!!! Bear was scared of it for starters, but warmed up when Luna DOVE into it. 

We started with fetch as I filled the pool up. As soon as the water was visible, Luna dove in. She immediately laid down and then she dropped the ball and played "scratch the pool until all the water comes out."

When she was good and ready, she would drop the ball at my feet and wait, poised, to leap out of the pool and chase after the ball. 

After some fun in the sun, we all retired to the house for dinner. 12 muddy feet. Three soaking wet bodies. More joy than I can contain. 

We rounded out the evening with lots of towel play, tons of kisses, and rolling around on the rug. 

Our hearts are content. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Her little broken soul is finally healing, good for you! No rush, you don't have to decide now. If the right thing comes along that could be it. Otherwise for now she is still healing and growing. Congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> The pool was a hit!!!!!!!! Bear was scared of it for starters, but warmed up when Luna DOVE into it.
> 
> We started with fetch as I filled the pool up. As soon as the water was visible, Luna dove in. She immediately laid down and then she dropped the ball and played "scratch the pool until all the water comes out."
> 
> ...


I bet Luna feels that she is finally loved and has found heaven. You are the ultimate Mom!!

Did Bear and Ramona get in the pool?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ramona got in the pool as soon as Luna got in. Little Miss "I don't like to get wet" actually doesn't mind getting wet. 

Bear stepped in the pool a few times. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear and Ramona*



Brave said:


> Ramona got in the pool as soon as Luna got in. Little Miss "I don't like to get wet" actually doesn't mind getting wet.
> 
> Bear stepped in the pool a few times.
> 
> ...


Bear and Ramona may like it more, the more they get used to it.
Is it a plastic pool?
Tonka, our Samoyed, actually made holes in the bottom of his when he was 8 months old, he dug at the bottom so much!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

these stories about Luna make me so happy!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah - its one of those hard plastic kiddie pools. 

I'm still waiting to hear about the family who was interested in Ramona. See if they wanted to do a trial and see how they like it. 

Got word today that two people put applications in for Luna. One I spoke w/ on Saturday who has first chance. I laid EVERYTHING on the table for the woman I met on Saturday. She was concerned her boyfriend (who has no dog experience) is uneasy around shy dogs. They wanted to adopt a shy dog before but her boyfriend balked. So we will see. I explained EVERYTHING about Luna. I'm thinking of writing up a "fact sheet" so she can take it home and really contemplate if Luna is a good fit. But the woman is very open, bubbly, confident. She makes me feel like it could be a good fit.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am thrilled to read your updates. We just had an awful ice storm, haven't had power since Thursday night, tons of damage to my property.....But this made my day!
What you're doing for these fosters is priceless!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> I am thrilled to read your updates. We just had an awful ice storm, haven't had power since Thursday night, tons of damage to my property.....But this made my day!
> What you're doing for these fosters is priceless!


Stay safe! I hope the damage is easily fixable. We had a wicked "rain storm" here about a week ago. Blew lots of paint off the house. :uhoh:

I'm glad your power has been restored. IDK what I would do without power. YIKES!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Brave said:


> Yeah - its one of those hard plastic kiddie pools.


We got one of those for Max. He will not put a foot in it. He drinks from it. He views it as a big water dish.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. I have been hoping for foster failure for Luna since this thread was first published in the middle of the night 
Whatever happens, I know you will make sure her forever home is the best. Whether it is yours or anothers.
I am potentially gaining an adoptee on Sunday. I read your updates with a pen in hand


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am hoping Luna fails too....but want the best for all of you. My only words of wisdom are, you had a chance to feel what it was like to not have her any more. Try to remember how you felt when you thought she was adopted - were you happy? or did you regret it? You don't have to answer to me - just food for thought.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Belle's Mom said:


> I am hoping Luna fails too....but want the best for all of you. My only words of wisdom are, you had a chance to feel what it was like to not have her any more. Try to remember how you felt when you thought she was adopted - were you happy? or did you regret it? You don't have to answer to me - just food for thought.


When I first found out, I was a little shocked. I figured I would be able to say goodbye. I missed her. But I knew that finding her a permanent home is in her best interest. My worry/anxiety/fear didn't start until the adopter called freaking out. I was VERY happy to get her back. 

It's very true that I have developed an emotional bond to Luna. That I love her, and cherish her. But I have to be realistic if keeping her is in her best interest. We don't really have enough money to keep two dogs, between vet bills, etc. In many ways it would be irresponsible to keep her just because I love her. 

We'll see what happens with these two applicants. If we're unable to place her without repeating the last adoption, we WILL keep her, but I want to try to place her still.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Jen,

I so get how you feel. It is looking like Hawk will be adopted next month. We have a family that wants him and it seems like a good fit. I am meeting them a week from Saturday and if all goes well, which I am pretty sure it will they will take him sometime in April. Usually there is a 24 hour waiting period between meeting and taking home but they have some plans and want to wait till after so that the transition will be quieter and they will have more time to spend with him initially. 
I am torn between knowing I will miss him and joy for him. 

A lot people think we should adopt him....I get what they are thinking but his meds are very expensive and we cant afford them on a monthly basis. 

You have been an awesome foster mom for Luna and it is very apparent that you want what is best for Luna.....i am keeping my fingers crossed that you can find Luna a home where she will be loved and understood....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Yeah - its one of those hard plastic kiddie pools.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear about the family who was interested in Ramona. See if they wanted to do a trial and see how they like it.
> 
> Got word today that two people put applications in for Luna. One I spoke w/ on Saturday who has first chance. I laid EVERYTHING on the table for the woman I met on Saturday. She was concerned her boyfriend (who has no dog experience) is uneasy around shy dogs. They wanted to adopt a shy dog before but her boyfriend balked. So we will see. I explained EVERYTHING about Luna. I'm thinking of writing up a "fact sheet" so she can take it home and really contemplate if Luna is a good fit. But the woman is very open, bubbly, confident. She makes me feel like it could be a good fit.


Jenn

Please know I'm saying this out of concern for you and Luna-I only want what is best for her and for you and I can understand the expense.

Are you checking vet references on the people that apply to adopt? Also, what happens if this girlfriend and boyfriend split up, can she afford to take care of a dog herself?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Please know I'm saying this out of concern for you and Luna-I only want what is best for her and for you and I can understand the expense.
> 
> Are you checking vet references on the people that apply to adopt? Also, what happens if this girlfriend and boyfriend split up, can she afford to take care of a dog herself?


Thanks Karen! 

I don't know if they do vet checks. But I will do my best to make sure this couple is a good fit for Luna before approving the placement. 

Even married couples run the same risk of "what if we break up."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave-most likely your Rescue Adoption Coordinator, conducts a telephone interview with each applicant, checks Vet references, does a home visit, prior to being approved for Adoption. It should be very similar to the Adoption Process you went through to adopt Bear. 

Your Group I am guessing, also has an Adoption Contract, which states the dog is to be returned to the Rescue Group if for any reason the Adopters can not take care of the dog they adopted. The contracts are for the life of the dog.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Brave-most likely your Rescue Adoption Coordinator, conducts a telephone interview with each applicant, checks Vet references, does a home visit, prior to being approved for Adoption. It should be very similar to the Adoption Process you went through to adopt Bear.
> 
> Your Group I am guessing, also has an Adoption Contract, which states the dog is to be returned to the Rescue Group if for any reason the Adopters can not take care of the dog they adopted. The contracts are for the life of the dog.


Yes. When I got Bear, I had to fill out an application. I don't remember if it asked for references. They did a phone interview, and a home check and then connected me with the foster home. 

So the couple I am seeing on Friday have ALREADY been approved by the rescue. It is not up to me to check to see if they are a good home, only to see if they are a good home for Luna. If that makes sense. 

And I will explain that if they cannot care for Luna for whatever reason, she needs to be returned to the rescue. It's in the contract, but I like reiterating it. 

Now to just feel them out and see if they are competent/comfortable/knowledgeable to take care of Luna.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*Picture TIME!!!*

finally I got the time to hook up the gadgets and download some pictures. Can you believe I took over a thousand pictures?!?! 

Here are a few of my FAVORITES! In order from oldest to newest.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great shots! That is one happy girl. WTG!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh Luna is such a good girl. Can you see her shining? How can people NOT fall in love with her. You just gotta get over the trust bump.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna is just gorgeous! What a sweetheart!
Looks like Bear is taken with her, too!!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the one of her in the bin of water! All the dogs look so happy! Great job!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*

Brave

Trusting the rescue will do a vet reference check, etc., on the prospective adopters.
Luna is a beauty!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome pics.....she looks so happy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yay! Finally pics  she just glows some times

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The dude that was interested in Ramona has apparently fallen off the face of the earth. SMH. 

BUT! We're seeing the couple interested in Luna tonight!!! I hope everything goes well. 

I have jaw surgery on Wednesday, so I'm hoping we can see if it's a good fit before surgery, because I doubt I'll want to adopt her out while I'm recovering. I can't talk with the perspective adopters with my jaw wired shut.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck with meeting the people interested in Luna. The pictures were great...looks like everyone had so much fun!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, love seeing all the pups having such a great time.

Hope the meeting with the family and Luna went well. 

Good luck with your surgery, hope it goes well, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Will be praying for you with your surgery and wishing you a speedy recovery!
ALL of the dogs look so HAPPY, AND I can't get over how big Ramona, got!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing that whatever is meant to be for Luna happens, and I hope your surgery goes well. You sound like you have a full plate, I know Bear will take good care of you!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

How did the meeting go with the possible family for Luna?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It went well. We're going to try it. 

I explained fear aggression, and what to look for and how to handle it. 

We're supposed to do another meet-n-greet on Tuesday at their place. 

I have surgery on Wednesday. I'm going to start a new thread for that. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Hope Luna's new family loves her.
Will be praying for you tomorrow for surgery!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The meet-n-greet didn't happen. Scheduling conflicts. We're going to try again next week. For now we all get to rest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> The meet-n-greet didn't happen. Scheduling conflicts. We're going to try again next week. For now we all get to rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So Luna can snuggle with you!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

any update on Luna? hope you are feeling okay


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think we're meeting on Friday. Scheduling conflicts have been the pits. 

Still no one interested in Ramona. Poor girl. She is an amazing cuddle buddy. And very loving. All she wants is attention and affection. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ramona makes a GREAT bed buddy.....










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's a doll. A pic like that to potential adopters will have them banging down your door


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna has three interested parties!!! We're trying to set up meet-n-greets with all of them so we can pinpoint the best home for her. 

No one is interested in Ramona yet, but her and I are coming along GREAT!!! She is finally starting to respond to commands and her recall is getting better. She FINALLY did her first retrieval!!!!!!!!!! 

Normally she steals the ball and runs around the yard making Bear chase her but today I was sitting outside in a chair with my girl friend who came over with milkshakes and Ramona grabbed the tennis ball and brought it to me TWICE in a ROW!! 

She's sometimes sleeping in the bed with me, it really depends on how fidgety she is. I think having her sleep in bed is making her feel more bonded and thus more responsive.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You are an


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna got adopted today by the young couple we met just before my surgery. Myself and the foster director took her over to their house and she did great. She didn't appear stressed. She was friendly to the couple which is a big deal. I left for about 20-25 minutes to see how she'd do without me and she did great. 

Cross your fingers that everything goes smoothly tonight and the she's found her home. I'm very confident this is a good fit for her. 

Ramona has a couple interested in her. Just got an email about that. The rescue wants to place an 8 month old with me, since I did such a great job with Luna and Ramona. I'm feeling really optimistic and happy. I haven't started crying over Luna yet. I wonder when that'll hit me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What wonderful things you're doing for your fosters....Great update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, you've done a great job.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> Luna got adopted today by the young couple we met just before my surgery. Myself and the foster director took her over to their house and she did great. She didn't appear stressed. She was friendly to the couple which is a big deal. I left for about 20-25 minutes to see how she'd do without me and she did great.
> 
> Cross your fingers that everything goes smoothly tonight and the she's found her home. I'm very confident this is a good fit for her.
> 
> ...


Aw-www! You did so much for Luna and Ramona!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You've done and are doing a wonderful thing. It's hard to say goodbye to fosters, but trust me, you'll be smiling every time you think about Luna's new life. The point was to get her ready for her new life, and you've earned 5 out of 5 stars for that. Plus, a couple dozen more pair of angel wings


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

All the work that you've done with these two ( especially Luna) has paid off . Happy and sad for you at the same time. I know you'll miss Luna but what a great gift you've given her.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

You did great for Luna!! I hope her new forever home works out. I will watch for an update on Ramona. I hope her new home will let her sleep in bed!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Got another update from her new family. They had a glorious 20 minute walk last night before bed. Here Luna is in her new home!!! 

She's eating, eliminating, relaxing, sleeping. All GREAT signs that she is comfortable. I am SO HAPPY with this placement.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderful! You rock foster mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's so fantastic, love the pictures. 

Luna looks very happy and very relaxed.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The house was SO quiet without Luna snoring away by my side. I've found I'm crying but only a little, which seems odd. I thought I would be a WRECK! 

As it stands, Bear is being super compassionate. I came home without Luna last night and Bear immediately curled his whole 70 lb body in my lap and snuggled me close for 20 minutes. I do miss her. But I'm so happy she has a forever home. 

Ramona is loving that Bear is all hers. They just spent 30 minutes playing chase around the yard. Ramona is barely tired, and Bear is covered in mud.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Pictures do say a thousand words. In this case "I'm a happy camper". I see the cat got Luna's bed ala "Hey, if you aren't gonna use it ..."

And now Ramona gets some time to be a 'super special girl'. Heartwarming stuff


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

aww Luna! What wonderful news! you have given her such a gift.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bless you for fostering Luna! I'm so glad she ended up in the right home. She looks very relaxed in the photos.

I'm going to miss reading about her though!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Luna has found herself a wonderful forever home. No doubt she has left a few paw prints on your heart, and memories that you will cherish forever. It is not easy to let them go, but it really helps to know that they have been given a second chance at living a wonderful life. They leave behind a legacy of lessons they teach about strength, courage and forgiveness, about faith and hope, and unconditional love that knows no bounds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Charliethree said:


> Good to hear Luna has found herself a wonderful forever home. No doubt she has left a few paw prints on your heart, and memories that you will cherish forever. It is not easy to let them go, but it really helps to know that they have been given a second chance at living a wonderful life. They leave behind a legacy of lessons they teach about strength, courage and forgiveness, about faith and hope, and unconditional love that knows no bounds.


Luna looks very comfy! Maybe someday she and Bear will get to visit one another!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going to keep this thread alive until Ramona gets adopted, since so much of her story is here too. 

We had a couple interested in Ramona and we were supposed to do a meet-n-greet at my house tonight. They called and cxld b/c they fell in love with a different dog today from a different place and they adopted them instead. 

I'm a bit bummed BUT there is another person interested in Ramona ONLY and is looking specifically for a whippet/whippet mix. So cross your fingers!!!! 

In the meantime, since our meet-n-greet cxld, our director swung by and picked up Ramona and took her to an off-leash island for some play. She took her own dogs and her own foster, so it was a nice little pack. They ran into trouble with two different pit bulls. Oh boy! The first incident w/ pit bull #1 was enough to get Ramona to high tail it out of the vicinity. She managed to get to the other end of the island and try to GET OFF the island (it's fenced, btw!!!) before the incident was even over. Luckily my director's pack wasn't injured. WHEW! Once everyone was reunited, pit bull #2 caught sight of Ramona specifically and went after her with vengeance. Again, the whippet wins in the end b/c she can outrun darn near ANYTHING. I'm glad to have her home. She seems fine. No wounds. She's not even tired, to be honest. But she is most definitely glad to be home. Bear had to check her all over the place to make sure she was ok. It's a good thing I wasn't there b/c I would have re-broken my jaw tackling the offending dogs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ramon*



Brave said:


> I'm going to keep this thread alive until Ramona gets adopted, since so much of her story is here too.
> 
> We had a couple interested in Ramona and we were supposed to do a meet-n-greet at my house tonight. They called and cxld b/c they fell in love with a different dog today from a different place and they adopted them instead.
> 
> ...


So glad that Ramona is o.k.!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got word that Ramona got adopted today by a nice young couple. It happened at the event so I wasn't there. But the director was involved and she had Ramona for a while before I did. So I trust her instincts. So happy for her!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's fantastic!

Great job Brave.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's great for Ramona. Have you had any updates on Luna? Your house is going to seem really quiet.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*New Foster - LeiLani*

I'm picking up our new foster tomorrow morning. She was found on the streets nearly dead. She's been in medical foster care for a week. This was the picture we got on the 28th. I don't know what condition she is in now, though I am sure she will need plenty of nursing back to health. 

They say even through everything, she is high spirited and ready to play. We're planning on picking her up tomorrow morning. I'll post new pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ZeppGold said:


> That's great for Ramona. Have you had any updates on Luna? Your house is going to seem really quiet.


I got an email about Luna a few days ago. things seem to be going well. Still a bit bumpy with the boyfriend, but I'm sure with time, she will trust him. 

The house won't be quiet for long. Our new foster is coming tomorrow. I posted a new thread for her.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

She looks like she needs lots of love and lots of food. Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Thank you...
Pat


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh she's cute. She will love your home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, thanks, Jen. That's a lucky girl right there. With you to give her love and care, and Brave to help her learn the ropes, she'll be the princess of the rescue in no time


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Look at her precious face! With your loving care, she will be fine in no time! 

Thank you so much for finding a place in your heart and home to foster her. I know Brave will have such fun!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She will live up to her name (Heavenly Flower) soon... and thanks to you have a life.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe....she does look like she will need lots of love and tlc.....she is one lucky girl to get to you for her foster. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got an email from the adoptive family. They had a bad night and Luna scared the boyfriend. They are returning her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh no....poor Luna! I am sorry to hear it didnt work out. Yet...she is going to be so happy to be back with you! I am assuming she will be back with you?!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Just got an email from the adoptive family. They had a bad night and Luna scared the boyfriend. They are returning her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

So sorry, but I'm glad Luna will be back with you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is coming back here to us. Nick is so great. He is willing to juggle two dogs again. So we'll have both Luna and Leilani. Leilani will need lots of food so the rescue is going to drop off some boxes of dry and flats of canned food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Brave said:


> She is coming back here to us. Nick is so great. He is willing to juggle two dogs again. So we'll have both Luna and Leilani. Leilani will need lots of food so the rescue is going to drop off some boxes of dry and flats of canned food.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah...I am glad......for both dogs! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry that it didn't work out for Luna. But so thankful that you and your husband will take her back.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh... I am so sorry...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> She is coming back here to us. Nick is so great. He is willing to juggle two dogs again. So we'll have both Luna and Leilani. Leilani will need lots of food so the rescue is going to drop off some boxes of dry and flats of canned food.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

Nick is great-and SO ARE YOU. So happy for Luna and Leilani. Since Leilani is so thin, malnourished, I think you have to be careful how much she is fed and how soon. Did the rescue's vet give instructions?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

You and Nick are angels. Luna knows where the love is. I'm sorry it didn't work out for her but happy she's with you and Nick.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear it is not working out for Luna - she must be so confused.

Weren't there 2 other families interested in her when this couple adopted her? Think they are still interested or think it is too soon to explore that with her again?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Anxious to see updated pics - such a sweet face and looks so skinny.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for being her angel.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bless her heart, it never ceases to amaze me the spirit of a dog that has been through so much and had a rough life. 

Thank you for helping this girl find her way.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for caring for her! What a sweetie. I was at the pet store yesterday and a rescue group for greyhounds was there for adoption. There was one I was completely drawn to and she followed me around the store. I wish I had acres and acres of land and a huge house and an unlimited budget. I would have brought her home instantly. It was hard to leave her behind. So many needing good homes.

Can't wait to see more pictures. Bear will take great care of her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know what's going on anymore. The family seems to want to keep trying. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We got Leilani!! She is tiny. About 1/4 the size of Bear. They say she is 2 years old, so aside from filling out, she won't be growing much. She is in bad shape, but remarkably better than when the rescue got her a week ago. 

She is very clingy and we think she was used as a bait dog before she was abandoned. She flinches at EVERYTHING!!! 

Bear and her seem ok. She doesn't like how exuberant he is. They had a moment that scared me when Bear ran over to her and she went after him with lots of teeth and noise. 

But they seem ok now. 

As for her physical condition, you can see most of her bones. She has bald spots all over her body. There are about a dozen pressure sores that are healing up. She is missing fur from her ears, nose, and tail. There are scabs all over the place. 

But... She wags her tail every time she sees you. She loves to cuddle. 

It's been an exhausting day, though. New fosters take a lot out of you. 

I'll post pics as soon as I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> I don't know what's going on anymore. The family seems to want to keep trying. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So sorry you are going through this. It bothers me what you said about the boyfriend. I have a feeling they will change their minds, again.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It took Sparkles, our rescue, a month to warm up to Kevin. We had to crate her and let her just get used to his smells and being around. Patience is key!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna has such a safe haven at your house. she is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

what is the name of the thread for the new rescue?


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

I am so relief to hear that you are not giving up on Luna. Sorry the new family did not work out. It takes time for them to learn to live with human and other dogs especially if the dog hasn't been brought up that way. But GRs are smart and quick learner. They will transform once they are used to it. Maybe Luna wasn't ready for new family yet?

When we adopted Kysha, she was 7, very malnourished, heartworm positive, IN HEAT, defensive and NO MANNERs! She would bark for anything she wanted . Maybe because she was kept in a cage for most of her life? I was truly frightened when she barked at me the first time. Toby never barks at me. Then, in less than 1 week, she got into a fight with other female mixed breed rescue, and while trying to break the fight, she bit me. I was bleeding when we went to the hospital to get treated. After 1 week, she got into another fight with the same dog, this time bit my sister and got herself bitten too. But i knew she didn't mean it. She was just so used to living on her own and protecting herself that was why she put her guard up in the new environment. I remembered once she snared at me when I almost tripped over her when she was sleeping. But when she realized it was me, she wagged her tail and licked me as if she was saying sorry. 

Anyway, I almost forget how hard it was to bring a rescue home. We find that keeping things routine in the house and taking her for regular walks with the pack really helped her a lot. At least, she wasn't escaping from home since she knew she would be going out everyday. She definitely felt more secured and safe. In less than 2months, she completely became part of family and later in her life, we have grown to love her as much as we love our Toby. She was every golden owner's dream. Everybody loved her (although the barking never stopped).

I am sure Luna is going to be the same. GRs are generally very kind. It just takes time. Don't loose hope. You are doing wonderful things to her. And the fulfillment that you'd get is priceless!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

As it stands Luna has not yet been surrendered by the new family. I haven't heard anything else except that they were going to sleep on it and let us know in the morning. 

The woman really wants to keep her but the boyfriend doesn't. 

So well see what happens. I'll let you know when I hear more. 

As for my new foster - check the fostering forum section. Thread name is "new foster - Leilani"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

once again you are doing an AMAZING this for this little pup! best wishes for a spedy recovery!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here she is!!! 

Such a small and pretty girl!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Still holding her head high!  She almost looks like she could have a bit of greyhound in her. I don't think we would want to know what she has been through if she could talk.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think she is a Boxer-Chihuahua mix. lol!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Brave said:


> I think she is a Boxer-Chihuahua mix. lol!


Oh! I was way off.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Someone once posted something like "the rule of threes" for rescues - I can't remember exactly how it went, but it was like 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months - to get used to being in a home, then get comfortable, then really realize it was forever. Does anyone else remember it?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> Oh! I was way off.


nah! I'm only guessing. LOL!!! We'll see when she fills out more.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Someone once posted something like "the rule of threes" for rescues - I can't remember exactly how it went, but it was like 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months - to get used to being in a home, then get comfortable, then really realize it was forever. Does anyone else remember it?


That sounds about right


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the pics, Jen 

That's likely the most comfortable LeiLani has ever been in her life. Ah, 'the couch life'. Kudos!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LeiLani*



wjane said:


> Thanks for being her angel.


LeiLani will soon find out how lucky she is to have you for a foster mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a pretty girl, in no time with your TLC she's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you think she will get prettier as she heals? When Luna left, the foster director made a big fuss about how amazing Luna looked and felt. But I couldn't really tell any difference. I assume over time the bald spots will fill in, the scabs will heal up, and the dingy stains will fade. Hopefully. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Brave said:


> Do you think she will get prettier as she heals? When Luna left, the foster director made a big fuss about how amazing Luna looked and felt. But I couldn't really tell any difference. I assume over time the bald spots will fill in, the scabs will heal up, and the dingy stains will fade. Hopefully.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Take a weekly picture of her. I bet you'll see a big difference in how her coat fills in. She'll also change in appearance just by gaining weight.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely, she will become more beautiful as she becomes more healthy. 
You'll see a big difference not only in her weight, but her coat as well. 
Once you have her on a good diet, you'll start to see the changes. 

I did a foster to adopt of my girl, she was undergoing Stage 3 HW treatments at my Vet clinic. While she was being treated, I started to see a gradual change in her coat. Three weeks before I got her, she was spayed, the Vet found a lot of infection in her ovaries, which also contributed to her poor health and coat condition.

When I adopted my Remy from my County H.S., he was very thin, you could see his hips and ribs. He also had some patches of fur that were very thin, not quite bald spots but close to it. His overall coat was shorter than it should have been too, especially on his hind quarters. I got him on good food, he started gaining weight and his coat started growing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

abradshaw71 said:


> Take a weekly picture of her. I bet you'll see a big difference in how her coat fills in. She'll also change in appearance just by gaining weight.


That's a great idea, thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LeiLani*

LeiLani is pretty darn cute now!! I like the weekly picture idea!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jen, I hope this family will give her more time. 

If not, then to me it means the right family for her is yet to come.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Luna, being 'shuffled' around is so hard on them. Hopefully this will work out for Luna, or they make the decision to return her sooner than later, for her sake.

Depending on their history it can take some dogs a long, long time to 'believe' they have found their 'forever' home. The more they are moved around, the more time they (may) need to understand 'forever'.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

They've decided to return her. She is on her way back to me right now. There is already another family lined up for Luna. 

I can't help but feel like I'm doing something wrong. Am I picking the wrong people? Granted the first person wasn't my choice, but this family was. The couple who adopted Ramona wasn't chosen by me and they worked out great!!! 

/sigh

Pity party for one.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You are doing your best. The new family will probably be perfect.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She's here. And it's like she never left. As soon as she got in the door and off the leash, she was running around the house like a puppy. Up the couch, over the couch, slam into me, around the room again for another lap. 

Her and LeiLani are having a rough go at it, too assertive females, oh boy! But we're managing and I'm sure in a few days things will settle down. 

I took everyone outside, filled up the kiddie pool and did a few rounds of fetch. It's in the 90s here, so we only stayed out a little bit, and everyone got some fun in the water.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So when is the other family coming to meet her? Did not know if she was staying with you for a week or 2 to stabilize and not have too much change for her all at once.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The other family lives in a different city a few hours away. We're trying to coordinate with them. I'm hoping they will meet this coming weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear and LeiLani are playing!!!!!!! YAY!!!! 

I was worried when they had a couple scuffles yesterday that LeiLani would have too many problems with a large dog, who towers over her, doing so with his bitey face. But she is finally showing some give-and-take in play. Rolling over, for some. 

Her and Luna are still struggling to find their respective places with each other. But I'm sure with time they will settle down. Leilani got vaccinated today, whew!! And they said it'll be a couple weeks before she will be healthy enough to spay. So cross your fingers that she doesn't go into heat before then.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



Brave said:


> They've decided to return her. She is on her way back to me right now. There is already another family lined up for Luna.
> 
> I can't help but feel like I'm doing something wrong. Am I picking the wrong people? Granted the first person wasn't my choice, but this family was. The couple who adopted Ramona wasn't chosen by me and they worked out great!!!
> 
> ...


I am so glad they returned Luna. The boyfriend not being comfortable with her, made me worry. Something wasn't right. Hope the family coming this
weekend will be just right. Bet Luna is so happy to be back!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna is still doing great. She snored the night away in the crate (open) just like before. We're taking her to the vet this morning because one of her nipples looks infected. We're worried its mastitis (spelling). 

Nick came home and Luna jumped up on the bed, rushed over to him and threw herself at him. No fear of men with Nick anymore. That is proof that she CAN get over trust issues. 

Now that she is on the bed, she is back asleep, snoring like a lion. 

Life is good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I know you are trying to do the right thing by finding her a new forever home and I think it is great what you have already done for her. But I think that Luna might be trying to tell you that she thinks you are her forever home and she is already where she belongs.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

ZeppGold said:


> I know you are trying to do the right thing by finding her a new forever home and I think it is great what you have already done for her. But I think that Luna might be trying to tell you that she thinks you are her forever home and she is already where she belongs.


I agree. To me it seems like she belongs with you. Your definitely don't a great job with her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i know ive been secretly rooting for luna to stay with you


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I was rubbing Luna's belly last night and one of her nipples is engorged and hard. So we went to the vet today. She has dozens of cysts covering 5 nipples. The vet says antibiotics won't clear it up. She has to have those nipples removed. She's having surgery tomorrow. 

Keep her in your prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Will be praying for her tomorrow.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

best wishes to luna for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> I was rubbing Luna's belly last night and one of her nipples is engorged and hard. So we went to the vet today. She has dozens of cysts covering 5 nipples. The vet says antibiotics won't clear it up. She has to have those nipples removed. She's having surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Keep her in your prayers.
> 
> ...


Praying surgery goes smoothly. Prayers and kisses going out to Luna!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Praying surgery goes well. She is precious.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I hope Luna is ok. Sending healing vibes her way...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Luna.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Prayers for Luna! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OK. This is the last problem Luna's ever going to have!

Here's to a perfect surgery and rapid recuperation. She couldn't be in a better place


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for Luna - that sweet girl has been thru so much.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending sparklies to you and Luna
soft white ones


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Luna sure looks happy!! 
Love the picture of she and Bear walking into the pool in unison! 
Bet Luna is over the moon to be home!
Praying for her today.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wishing the very best for Luna today. Also, you might like to try mixing in 1 teaspoon turmeric into her food each time you feed her. It would probably help lessen the cysts. When I had Lacey, and she was dealing with IMHA symptoms, she developed a quarter-sized weeping cyst (her immune system was compromised from the meds). I started adding the turmeric, and within 2 weeks (literally), the cyst was completely gone.

Again, hoping all goes well with her surgery today!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Luna....


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna looks awesome- love the pictures!!!! Best of luck to her today!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Luna looks great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We had to reschedule surgery for tomorrow. In the shuffle this morning, she got breakfast. Oops! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck to Miss Luna. What a sweetie.
Lol. She probably thinks all these other "temporary adopters" are just social visits and is like: Wonder whn mom and Bear are coming to bring me home this time? lol


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Omg.... That really struck me in the heart...

Luckily my fosters have adjusted well, but with Luna.... I have a feeling that is EXACTLY what she is thinking.



olliversmom said:


> Good luck to Miss Luna. What a sweetie.
> Lol. She probably thinks all these other "temporary adopters" are just social visits and is like: Wonder whn mom and Bear are coming to bring me home this time? lol




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The picture of Bear and Luna in the pool is priceless. Good luck to Luna with her upcoming surgery.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Brave said:


> We had to reschedule surgery for tomorrow. In the shuffle this morning, she got breakfast. Oops!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops. I always have that fear. I feel so bad for the one that is not getting breakfast, that I usually don't feed anyone until I get home from dropping the one off. The other ones just look at me like "Mom, did you forget to feed us?"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's some world class 'Synchronized Dipping'


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

So when is Luna having surgery?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't want to put any pressure on you, but it sure seems like Luna belongs with you and your hubby. And to look at the picture of them in the pool ... well, they certainly look like a happy pair!

And your Bear has grown into a very handsome lad! He looks very happy, confident and healthy.

May you have peace going into your surgery, and a quick recovery afterwards.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> So when is Luna having surgery?


Tomorrow. Pray we don't space at 6 am and FEED her again. :doh:

I felt so stupid calling the vet this morning to reschedule. :no:


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Will be praying for Luna's surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

You aren't stupid-I'm sure others have done the same thing. I've always been afraid that I'd do that for my own surgery!

I will be praying for Luna today. What did vet think caused this?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Luna's surgery goes well today.

Wishing her a speedy recovery.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Success!!! I didn't feed Luna!!! I left her outside, while I set everyone's bowl down, then we went outside and played fetch, just the two of us. 

Karen - we don't have a cause, but the vet mentioned its most likely due to her late spay. I wonder if the cysts were already forming when we spayed her 2 months ago, and it just took it until now to become noticeable??


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Leilani is making great progress. I can't see or feel her ribs anymore. I can still see her hip bones, and the divets of her spine, but I think that has more to do with muscle mass, and less to do with calorie intake. 

She's currently getting 2 cups 3x a day. I wonder if I should scale that down to 1.5 cups 3x a day. I don't want her to get FAT. Ya know?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would, I think a gradual weight gain is better than doing it too quickly..

When I adopted my boy, he needed to gain 15-20 lbs. overall and needed at least 5-10 before the Vet would neuter him. 

She told me to increase the number of feedings, try to get the weight on gradually. I fed him 1 cup three times a day. When a dog isn't use to being fed on a regular basis, adding too much food all at once can be hard on their digestive system. My boy was having digestive issues from the beginning anyway too. I had him in the clinic three times for meds and deworming. Finally found the right formula of dog food too, he has a sensitive stomach.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is at the vets now. I should hear by 3 pm that she's awake. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying that everything goes well and for a quick recovery.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending sparklies to both of you


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna is out of surgery and slowly coming out of the anesthesia. I get to pick her up in 3 hours!!! 

Thanks for all the prayers!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

hope she does well for you tonight!! ive been checking the forum for updates on her haha


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She's home now. Still clumsy from the anesthesia.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad she is home. Hope she has an easy recovery. Hope she will leave stitches alone. Do you have a t-shirt ready?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

They got a HUGE plastic cone on her, so far she hasn't managed to take it off. We might not need the t-shirt, though it is laundered and ready in case we need it. 

She's moaning, and whining, as if in pain, but I cannot get a pain pill down her gullet. Hmmmmmm... the quandary!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Put the pill in a glob of peanut butter, open her mouth, and smear it on the back of her tongue. Makes it hard to spit out.

You're an angel and a voice for the voiceless


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brave said:


> They got a HUGE plastic cone on her, so far she hasn't managed to take it off. We might not need the t-shirt, though it is laundered and ready in case we need it.
> 
> She's moaning, and whining, as if in pain, but I cannot get a pain pill down her gullet. Hmmmmmm... the quandary!


Sometimes they act that way while the anesthesia is working out of their system. I hope she feels better by morning.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max paced and whined and wouldn't settle after his lipoma surgery. 
Ditto the peanut butter - and if that doesn't work for the pill, try cream cheese.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She ate them in a hot dog at 6 pm. I got 1/4 cup of food down her gullet at the same time. She finally drank on her own a few minutes ago. Still no pee. 

Right now she's pacing a little bit. Having a hard time settling down. 

The cone freaks out Bear. I've never seen a dog climb a human before not that fast!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I got her settled. I laid a silky bedspread down, and laid down with her on the floor. Both her and bear are asleep. Whew! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Surgery on the nipples/breasts is very painful. Out Soft Coated Wheaten had to have all her breasts off due to cancer when she was 6. I had one side done and 2 months later the other side. Very very painful for her . I gave her Metacam as this helped with swelling and gave some pain relief. She lived until 14. and died of old age, so it really worked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> They got a HUGE plastic cone on her, so far she hasn't managed to take it off. We might not need the t-shirt, though it is laundered and ready in case we need it.
> 
> She's moaning, and whining, as if in pain, but I cannot get a pain pill down her gullet. Hmmmmmm... the quandary!


Jenn:

You are a great nurse! Praying Luna is feeling a little better this morning!
Poor baby. I am sure she will need the cone on so she doesn't try to lick, chew, on herself!They eventually get used to the cone.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to hear the surgery went well and that you got her settled. Hopefully shes doing well this morning!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

How is Luna this morning? I don't post much but I do follow you and your fosters and love reading about the great job you do with them. I hope she isn't in pain today and is feeling well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How is Luna doing this morning? I hope she had a restful night, you also. 

Do you know when you'll get the results back?

Wishing Luna a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I slept on the floor for about three hours before my body was complaining too loudly for me to ignore so we moved to the bedroom. It took me a few minutes to get her to settle down on the floor, and sometime during the night she moved herself to the dog bed. 

This morning Luna refused to leave my sight, even for breakfast. Which was complicated considering my eyes weren't even open yet. Ha!! 

She is able to eat and drink with the cone on. Smart girl. She is bumping into less and less things. She still moans and complains when she settles down but if I can roll her on her side, she sleeps pretty peacefully. 

After breakfast I found a flea on Leilani, so it was time to attack some fleas. Luna can't have a bath, so I sprayed her down with an herbal flea and tick solution (made sure it didn't touch her shaved areas). The vet said topical flea treatments were ok, just no baths. The rest of the dogs got baths. We're in the middle of laundering every cloth item we own. Oh joy!

I'm beginning to think every dog needs to be bathed outside before coming inside. Idk if Leilani or Luna had them first but we've all got them now. 

But overall we're ok. I hoisted Luna on the couch and she is laying cradled against my hip and leg. She wants to touch me and when she startled awake she has to see me or she searches me out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

you are such a trooper. i cant belive on top of all you are dealing with now fleas! 

Glad to hear Luna has you around. You obviously make her feel so safe.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

and I'm thinking she's home 
For good


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're about 1/6th of the way through laundering EVERY linen in the house. 

Whew!!! I think I'll be done by Sunday. 

As for Luna - she is doing well. I got her to pee outside. She is walking more comfortably and seems to have accepted her plastic e-collar. Amazon that she couldn't keep the comfy cone on but hasn't managed to taken the plastic one off. Geez. Lol. 

There is another woman interested in Luna. We're hoping to set up a meet-n-greet for next weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She has firm stools. But a lot of them. Lol. 

At least she has FINALLY stopped passing gas every 20 minutes. I think her stomach is settling down. We had two accidents recently. Last night she pooped on the bathroom rug, and this morning she peed all over the bathroom rug. Luckily we were washing everything anyways. I interrupted her and took her outside. No pee. I praise and reward for successful potty outside. I'm hoping these were a fluke. 

I trimmed her toe nails, which she hates!! And she got a bath this morning. She hates the tub and water and didn't settle down the entire time. But she feels much better now. Cleaner and softer. 

I wonder how long it'll take these yellow stains on her fur to go away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am really awed that you haven't just given in and kept her... I do give you a lot of respect for that....
I am amazed lol I know it is hard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Luna isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We tried the cone off for a bit, but not even a TASTY antler could keep her attention away from her staples for more than a minute. Oh well. 

I've decided to try the Seresto Flea & Tick collar for my two cats, and for Bear. Even if it only lasts 5 months (since we're constantly taking baths, and playing in water!), it is significantly cheaper than Frontline plus, AND with us fostering, I feel like we need the constant protection. This is the 2nd foster I got that had fleas. I'm hoping it works out well for us. I've read tons of reviews, and there are plenty that indicate their pets sleep in bed with them w/o a problem. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I use a flea collar for my cat while I foster and it works wonders. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> I slept on the floor for about three hours before my body was complaining too loudly for me to ignore so we moved to the bedroom. It took me a few minutes to get her to settle down on the floor, and sometime during the night she moved herself to the dog bed.
> 
> This morning Luna refused to leave my sight, even for breakfast. Which was complicated considering my eyes weren't even open yet. Ha!!
> 
> ...


Oh, Luna is so attached to you, Jenn. She's afraid to let you out of her sight. Sorry about the fleas! Yuck!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm having a bad night. Luna stayed up most of the night, pacing, knocking into anything and everything. It's not her fault about the knocking, really, cause my bedroom is small and when she turns around she hits something. I tried having her lay by the bed, and pet her. No luck. This morning she plowed right into a table, moving it about a foot, and nearly toppling it over. 

This too shall pass. This too shall pass. 

I need some serious strength and patience today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Those cones are hard to get used to, but they do get used to them.
Smooch used to plow into the back of my legs. I used to take it off
when they ate or went outside to do potty. Otherwise, it is absolutely necessary and especially when you can't watch her every second, like at night.
Tucker licked so much and night that he got an infection-it was my fault for taking it off. The soft cone probably wouldn't work, because she could probably reach the spots!

Do you think she's in pain-with the pacing?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Idk. I checked her incisions this morning and the front right one (left looking down at her) is raised, and red. It looks BAD. The other front one is a little red in photos but not as bad as the raised one. I'm going to see if the vet can take a look at it. 

Idk if she pulled something or what. Now that she's been given a tramadol, she is just sleeping. I wonder if I need to increase her dosage. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Don't want to scare you but I WOULD CALL the vet and tell him about the Raised and Red one-hope it is not infected or something else wrong with it.
Maybe that's why she was pacing? 
Also, I am sure they will give you a SAFE DOSAGE for the tramadol if you ask.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're going in to have it looked at this morning. I will also inquire about bumping her pain meds from 2x a day to 3x a day. Poor girl. 

I guess with all the surgery cases I do post-op on, one was bound to have a complication. I am praying its nothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

My prayers are with you and Luna and I am SURE SHE WILL be fine!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Vet says it's an accumulation of fluid at the incision site. I am administering warm compresses every 20-30 minutes in hopes it'll go down. 

I might even crate her to keep her immobilized. 

If it doesn't improve by Tuesday, he wants to see her again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Food grade diatomaceous earth (chicken feed stores) works great for hatching fleas. Sprinkle on carpets and bedding for over a month and you should get them all. I even sprinkled the dogs when I was freaked out they were still around. Put a flea collar in your vacuum bag too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh poor Luna( and you). Surely the list of whatever fate can throw the two of you has been exhausted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Vet says it's an accumulation of fluid at the incision site. I am administering warm compresses every 20-30 minutes in hopes it'll go down.
> 
> I might even crate her to keep her immobilized.
> 
> ...


Jenn

Hoping it goes down quickly. What did he say about the pain meds?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This too shall pass. Especially since she has Florence Goldengale for a foster mom


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The compresses seem to be helping. I've gotten her to sleep most of the day, so I'm hoping the extra sleep can help the healing process. 

As far as the flea front - I'm down to pet beds, drapes, and sofa covers. I don't want to put any thing that's already been laundered until everything has been laundered. I'm probably being OCD. 

I'm also going to stuff their beds with lavender as a way to repel fleas. *fingers crossed*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I went ahead and gave Luna my last Frontline Plus. I picked up Seresto collars for Bear and the cats today. I just out Bear's on. He is due for his Heartguard tomorrow but I'm going to push it a few days to make sure he isn't reacting to the collar before putting more pesticides in him. That means the only one who won't be treated is Leilani, but she is dippable. 

I hope this collar is as good as they say it is. If so, it'll be a welcomed relief and added protection for my own animals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Will the rescue pay for the Frontline Plus? Usually, they do, as far as I know.
So glad to hear the compresses seem to be helping!
You sure have done a lot of work washing and cleaning everything!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> She has firm stools. But a lot of them. Lol.
> 
> At least she has FINALLY stopped passing gas every 20 minutes. I think her stomach is settling down. We had two accidents recently. Last night she pooped on the bathroom rug, and this morning she peed all over the bathroom rug. Luckily we were washing everything anyways. I interrupted her and took her outside. No pee. I praise and reward for successful potty outside. I'm hoping these were a fluke.
> 
> ...


Jenn

It will just take her some time to learn. Kisses to LeiLani!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i hope luna feels better soon! how long is the recovery time anyways until the staples come out?

of course the flea thing is on top of this all right now. this too shall pass is right!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a pain, fleas on top of everything else going on in your life 
One of my old vet said, if you use a topical spot flea remedy like Frontline, many of the fleas will just on the warm body to do their thing and then die as a result of coming in contact with the frontline.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

How is Luna doing today? I hope you got your fleas under control.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

How is Luna doing?
How are the flea collars working?
Will the rescue you foster for pay for the frontline?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just catching up...seeing Luna is back with you and had surgery. Sorry she lost another home, but glad she is with you where she is comfortable to recover from her surgery. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Luna as she recovers!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She still has a decent amount of swelling on the front right incision. But she is sleeping pretty soundly at night. She is perky, and wants to play. She even did a twirl this morning for breakfast. 

Karen - the rescue will not reimburse for the use of products already purchased, but they will provide flea treatments. It was just taking longer than I was comfortable with. The flea topical was dropped off today. I had to crate LeiLani for most of the day since the topical provided can kill my cats if they come in contact with it. Since the dogs love rubbing on the couch, and the cats love sleeping on the couch, I felt it was too big of a risk to leave her out and about. 

I still need to bathe the cats and put their Seresto collars on, but Bear's collar seems to be working great. No reaction that I can discern. Bear and I will be going to the beach tomorrow. I'm so very excited. I wish we could take Luna. If she is still here when her staples come out, I'll take her to the beach myself. 

They are trying to schedule a meet-n-greet for this weekend. I hope it goes well.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm glad she's doing better
I'm hoping the meet and greet doesn't go well, because I think she's where she's supposed to be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Glad to hear Luna is doing better, but it might take some time.
So sorry for all you're going through with the fleas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LeiLani*

How is sweet LeiLani doing?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

LeiLani is doing well. Here are some updated photos of her. She is 30 lbs now, and has filled out quite nicely. Don't mind the grease line on her back, the flea and tick topical left a greasy residue. :yuck:

Does anyone know how to get yellow staining out of the coat? I remember as a groomer, using a whitening shampoo, BUT I don't really want to shell out for a shampoo I most likely will NEVER use again.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning, the swelling made a GREAT leap of improvement. I called the vet to update them, like they wanted, and the vet is happy with the progress. We will recheck when we get the staples removed in 10 days. 

She is pretty much back to normal. As long as we don't bring out the chuck-it or any tennis balls, she is fine and calm. Though, she is putting that cone through the wringer. 

This is her mid-dance for breakfast this morning.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow! What a huge improvement in her already. Great job.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad she is improving. She looks happy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great picture!! She looks so happy...you really see dogs happy with cones on!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



Brave said:


> This morning, the swelling made a GREAT leap of improvement. I called the vet to update them, like they wanted, and the vet is happy with the progress. We will recheck when we get the staples removed in 10 days.
> 
> She is pretty much back to normal. As long as we don't bring out the chuck-it or any tennis balls, she is fine and calm. Though, she is putting that cone through the wringer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Luna is doing great!!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

what a little cutie. I have never had a white dog so don't know about getting yellow stains out. Maybe diluted vinegar?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I have white hair, and in talking with friends who also have white hair, we all complained about the yellowish tinge it gets from the environment, water-chemicals, etc. I searched online for some sort of fix. Came across this, and it does work! Worth a try for LeiLani. Go to the drug store, or beauty store and get a small bottle of 40% peroxide cream (it's 1 of 2 agents used in the process of bleaching hair). It's really inexpensive. Mix well with equal parts of hair conditioner cream rinse (I just get a bottle at the $store-it does not need to be an expensive brand. Apply it to the hair and let it sit for 20 minutes. The 20 minutes might be hard to do with a dog, but if she does not want to lick it, maybe just let her outside and watch her for the 20 minutes. Rinse off. No, it does not burn. My friend does not even use the cream rinse. Here is a picture of the brand I get at CVS, Walgreens, etc.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

What a cutie she is!!!! Beautiful girl Thanks for your work, it's admirable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leilani*

Leilani looks really great!! You are a great Mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

How is Luna doing? How is the swelling?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> How is Luna doing? How is the swelling?


Luna is doing well. The swelling seems to go down, but over the coarse of the day, it'll go up again. We've given her a few chances to be cone free for a little bit. This morning she relished her cone-free time to gnaw on an antler and to roll around the rug for a bit. 

She has a meet on Saturday. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> She's chewing on herself again, like the fleas are back. But she is very perky this morning. We've almost gotten her to stop scratching up for attention. It's a work in progress.
> 
> Idk if she was abused or not. But he was fine with the husband who was with her on Friday. She doesn't like yelling, especially if Nick yells.
> 
> ...


Jennifer! I just checked in to see how you and Brave are doing and realized Brave is Jennifer! Lol. You can tell I've not on here for awhile. Dakota used to bite and chew, the grass used to irritate him. I've gave him generic Clariten, Aller-clear at Costco. Works great and doesn't make them sleepy like Benedryl. I commend you on saving Luna, and your other fosters! The trials and tribulations of a foster mum! I'm reading through the rest of your posts. Thanks for your support with Dancer. We love our fosters so very much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> It is very concerning to me, and one of the reasons I stopped fostering - was the 'fast tracking' of foster dogs, the 'adoption' (turn over) being the primary concern. In my early days of fostering I succumbed to 'pressure' and did the best I could to get the foster 'ready' in the shortest time possible, in hindsight - I have a lot of 'second thoughts' over that, in the end I trusted my gut and some dogs stayed with me for quite a long time. Every dog is different and some need more help and time than others and they deserve to have their needs met. Absolutely, the goal is finding the right home for the dog, regardless how long it takes, but if potential adopter walks away -though disappointing - it was not 'meant to be'.
> To be the 'best foster parent' you can be, it is the needs of the dog that take priority over anything else, focus on the dog, not the 'adoption'. It is to lay a foundation of basic skills, helping them to build trust, where sometimes they have no reason to trust, socializing them with the real world, and introducing the dog to a life every dog should have, perhaps for the first time in their lives.
> 
> Clinginess at adoption events is understandable, it is very stressful for them, it is a new situation, new people, lots going on, keep in mind that many, if not most dogs have never been exposed to such a situation. An insecure/uneasy dog is going to turn to the person who has offered them a sense of safety and security, they are not going to 'automatically' trust that someone else is 'just like you'. In the future if someone wants to take the foster for a short walk, go along with them for a bit, and over time, slowly fall back and 'out of the picture' once the dog is feeling more comfortable with the situation. Keep in mind that the 'last time' your foster dog was left in the hands of a 'stranger' (you) they lost all connection with what was 'safe' and familiar to them - and their world was turned upside down - scary stuff for a dog, and it is not easy for them to let that go.


I know this is an older thread but I had to chime in. I had a terrible time with Dancer when we took her to her first, and last, "meet and greet." Also with an older mum, her dog and middle age daughter when they came to our home to meet Dancer and adopt her. They weren't a good fit-Thank God!
When in a situation like these, Dancer sits as close to me as she can, places her front feet on mine and stares at me as if to say, I love you, please don't let anyone take me away from you." It breaks my heart. She's our first foster and we've had her since November 1st, 2013. We have no idea how they lived although we know Dance was neglected. Dancer was apparently left outside, full of worms and heartworms. It's tough but they make us better and we can't help but fall in love with them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Mayve said:


> Jen,
> 
> I so get how you feel. It is looking like Hawk will be adopted next month. We have a family that wants him and it seems like a good fit. I am meeting them a week from Saturday and if all goes well, which I am pretty sure it will they will take him sometime in April. Usually there is a 24 hour waiting period between meeting and taking home but they have some plans and want to wait till after so that the transition will be quieter and they will have more time to spend with him initially.
> I am torn between knowing I will miss him and joy for him.
> ...


 Mayve can I relate! We would have adopted Dancer but can't afford to due to her medical expenses. The foster coordinator wants us to keep her. Depending on her surgery tomorrow she may be taken out of adoption. It's so hard. We love her dearly as does our Brie and the kitties. My heart goes out to you and Jen. I'd adopt every animal I could if I had the money and space! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I love the pictures! Bear looks sooo great. Luna is so beautiful. She looks happy as Ramona does. Well done Jennifer!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> Got another update from her new family. They had a glorious 20 minute walk last night before bed. Here Luna is in her new home!!!
> 
> She's eating, eliminating, relaxing, sleeping. All GREAT signs that she is comfortable. I am SO HAPPY with this placement.
> 
> ...


This made me so happy!! I'm such a big wuss. I had to skip ahead on the posts to see what the outcome would be. This is the BEST outcome!! Congratulations, you did it!! Woo Hoo! 
Well done. Brave is an expert foster brother too. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> Just got an email from the adoptive family. They had a bad night and Luna scared the boyfriend. They are returning her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No!! Poor Luna! I should have skipped ahead more. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> She is coming back here to us. Nick is so great. He is willing to juggle two dogs again. So we'll have both Luna and Leilani. Leilani will need lots of food so the rescue is going to drop off some boxes of dry and flats of canned food.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You guys are my heroes of the day. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> As it stands Luna has not yet been surrendered by the new family. I haven't heard anything else except that they were going to sleep on it and let us know in the morning.
> 
> The woman really wants to keep her but the boyfriend doesn't.
> 
> ...


I say dump the boyfriend. Geesh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> Luna is still doing great. She snored the night away in the crate (open) just like before. We're taking her to the vet this morning because one of her nipples looks infected. We're worried its mastitis (spelling).
> 
> Nick came home and Luna jumped up on the bed, rushed over to him and threw herself at him. No fear of men with Nick anymore. That is proof that she CAN get over trust issues.
> 
> ...


No...?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Praying surgery goes smoothly. Prayers and kisses going out to Luna!!


I wish I would have known sooner..? I'm not to the end of your posts yet but my prayers and healing vibes are being sent to Luna and your family now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> Here are a couple pictures from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 374361
> 
> ...


????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> We're about 1/6th of the way through laundering EVERY linen in the house.
> 
> Whew!!! I think I'll be done by Sunday.
> 
> ...


Bless your hearts..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> This morning, the swelling made a GREAT leap of improvement. I called the vet to update them, like they wanted, and the vet is happy with the progress. We will recheck when we get the staples removed in 10 days.
> 
> She is pretty much back to normal. As long as we don't bring out the chuck-it or any tennis balls, she is fine and calm. Though, she is putting that cone through the wringer.
> 
> ...


Hi Sweetheart Luna, you are a trooper. Better days ahead girl! Jennifer, you are an inspiration! Everyone who offered suggestions to you have helped me to prepare for Dancer's surgery tomorrow and aftercare. Thank you all! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Kisses and hugs to Luna and her Mom!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna is doing MUCH better today. The swelling has gone down considerably!! There is no more redness. 

I've had her cone off most of today, but I'm keeping an eagle eye on her so she doesn't lick her staples. She has been enjoying her freedom by chewing on antlers and rubbing all around the rug. It's been 8 days since surgery. I'm really glad things are healing nicely.


----------



## sconner (Apr 17, 2014)

In my experience a cheeseburger is a magical trust builder where frightened dogs are concerned.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> Luna is doing MUCH better today. The swelling has gone down considerably!! There is no more redness.
> 
> I've had her cone off most of today, but I'm keeping an eagle eye on her so she doesn't lick her staples. She has been enjoying her freedom by chewing on antlers and rubbing all around the rug. It's been 8 days since surgery. I'm really glad things are healing nicely.


So glad that Luna is doing better.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

LeiLani has started barking excessively. Anytime someone drives up, she barks. Anytime a light flickers, she barks. Anytime a shadow moves, she barks. 

For the past week whenever my husband came home from work, she would wake me up in a frenzy of barking. Last night, I moved her from the crate in the living room to the crate in the bedroom. I don't think she barked ALL NIGHT LONG!!! Thank goodness! 

In other news, she continues to gain weight. We've switched her from 2 cups 3x a day, to 2 cups 2x a day. She does seem to miss the midday meal, but I try to bridge the gap by spreading a couple snacks out in the afternoon for all the dogs. 

Overall, things are going well. She is already on the website with the new pictures I took. I hope people can seem beyond the dingy fur, and see the light inside.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna is doing great without the cone during the day (she still gets the cone on if I cannot watch her, and at night) so this morning, before we left the back of the house, I took the cone off to prevent her knocking over MORE furniture; Luna RAN all the way to the dog bed, grabbing one of my slippers on the way, and pounced on the bed, flinging the slipper through the air. Boy can this girl express happiness and joy!!! 

She had some after-breakfast zoomies, which consisted of rolling around on the rug, and doing the boot-schooch across the rug and on the sofa. 

She has a meet-n-greet today @ 1:30 pm. Wish us luck!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> Luna is doing great without the cone during the day (she still gets the cone on if I cannot watch her, and at night) so this morning, before we left the back of the house, I took the cone off to prevent her knocking over MORE furniture; Luna RAN all the way to the dog bed, grabbing one of my slippers on the way, and pounced on the bed, flinging the slipper through the air. Boy can this girl express happiness and joy!!!
> 
> She had some after-breakfast zoomies, which consisted of rolling around on the rug, and doing the boot-schooch across the rug and on the sofa.
> 
> She has a meet-n-greet today @ 1:30 pm. Wish us luck!!!!!


Luna is one HAPPY GIRL!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

New development with LeiLani. She started constantly swallowing, just swallowing. If she is by a person, she will lick instead of swallowing. I gave her a Pepcid AC and a Gas-X about 20 minutes ago. I gave her a small meal about 15 minutes ago. She just threw up the meal (and I assume the pills too). I emailed the rescue to apprise them of the situation, they think she is just nauseous. I'm keeping my eyes peeled for signs of bloat. 

We're going to watch and wait, do a 12 hour fast, and move her over to a bland diet for a few days, watching for stools. 

Keep your fingers crossed that it's nothing.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope that it is just nothing and that she is ok.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We had a rough night last night. LeiLani threw up about four more ones last night. She seemed a little better this morning. I made her 1/2 cup rice and 1/4 cup boiled chicken along with a Pepcid AC. She isn't constantly swallowing like last night, but she licked my couch to death, so I crated her for the time being. Poor baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The meet-n-greet fell through. We're hoping it can still be saved but it's up to the potential adopters cat. I hope to hear in a few days if they want to move forward with meeting Luna. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I keep tellin you that Luna is home .


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> I keep tellin you that Luna is home .


I think they've given up on placing her. The adoption coordinator told me if this woman cancels completely, it'll be extremely difficult to adopt her out. IDK why though, because she is such a great dog!!! 

It's been almost three months since we started fostering her. She's gone through two homes already.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So far, so good. It's been about an hour since she ate. No burping, no gagging, no throwing up. She is sleeping peacefully right now. I might try giving her a little bit more in an hour.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe they are going by the "three strikes and you're out" rule. Or in Luna's case, it's three tries and you are HOME.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> I think they've given up on placing her. The adoption coordinator told me if this woman cancels completely, it'll be extremely difficult to adopt her out. IDK why though, because she is such a great dog!!!
> 
> It's been almost three months since we started fostering her. She's gone through two homes already.


Jenn: She's meant to be with you. That's why the others aren't working out.
The fact they are having doubts about their cat says a lot.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is she having normal bowel movements? If she is having any trouble pooping I think she really needs a stomach xray.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Normal poop. She pooped around noon. I thought we were in the clear but she threw up again at 4 pm. Though she seems fine now. She is drinking water like normal. 

The rescue came by and dropped off dewormer for when she gets over the nausea. They told me if she is still throwing up, they will authorize her to go to the vet. 

I cuddled with her for over an hour, rubbing her belly gently since that's what helps me when my tummy is upset. Then we did some light play to tire everyone out. She is falling asleep on the couch at the moment. 

I'm going to try to get another Pepcid in her and try to feed her in 30 minutes. Though just the 1/2 cup of rice and some chicken. No second meal. In case that was the problem. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope she is feeling better and it was just a tummy ache. Hopefully, you will all get a good night's sleep.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I understand trying to not foster fail but would you be really upset if you just kept her....? Is it that you don't want to adopt her or is it that you're trying not to foster fail? Because, maybe this was the reason you began to foster... Maybe she was meant to come into your life 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hope she is feeling better soon! She is a beautiful girl. Her eyes are amazing! So big, and almost look like she has eyeliner on!

It's a great thing you're doing there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Got a Pepcid AC down her gullet an hour ago. She just ate about 10 minutes ago. Crossing my fingers that everything stays down and she poops tomorrow morning like normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well she threw up a couple hours after she ate. DH will be taking her to the vet tomorrow. My post-op leave expires today, so I am headed back to the workforce. I really wish i could take her myself. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It's not that I wouldn't adore having her in my life permanently. I don't know if this is the right time to adopt ANOTHER dog. My husband and I have HUGE plans for the kinda-far-but-kinda-near future and idk if it's the most responsible choice for our life right now. Bear had MAJOR surgery only a few months ago. I cannot afford any catastrophic vet bills, plus as a senior, I should be running blood work more often and we run the risk of health problems from aging. I already have two senior cats. I won't ever be able to board her, given her fear aggression. Idk if I would even be able to get a pet sitter that she is comfortable with. 

Adoption is for life, and if we take her on permanently, we need to be prepared for the rest of her life. 

That is my concern and why I'm fighting this tooth and nail. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I knew there had to be some kind of reason, and all of that makes a lot of sense... I know everyone kept encouraging you to keep her but I figured there was some underlying reasons why you weren't. If you know you can't really care for another one then you're making the best decisions that you can 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> It's not that I wouldn't adore having her in my life permanently. I don't know if this is the right time to adopt ANOTHER dog. My husband and I have HUGE plans for the kinda-far-but-kinda-near future and idk if it's the most responsible choice for our life right now. Bear had MAJOR surgery only a few months ago. I cannot afford any catastrophic vet bills, plus as a senior, I should be running blood work more often and we run the risk of health problems from aging. I already have two senior cats. I won't ever be able to board her, given her fear aggression. Idk if I would even be able to get a pet sitter that she is comfortable with.
> 
> Adoption is for life, and if we take her on permanently, we need to be prepared for the rest of her life.
> 
> ...


Jenn

I'll be praying for you and Luna.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LeiLani*

Saying a prayer for LeiLani!!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I know that it is a tough decision and I am sorry. I know that I am one of the one's that kept trying to encourage you to keep her. I think I just don't understand how someone can adopt her and then return her. I want someone to love Luna that will adopt her and keep her forever. Thank you for everything that you have done for her. I understand being at a time in your life where it is a major decision and the timing may not be right for you. 

We have three goldens - Sasha and Honey are seniors. Toro is 6 and had an operation for hip dysplasia when he was 18 months old before we adopted him. We just took in our granddog for awhile to help out our daughter. Sophie is also 9. Four dogs has definitely pushed my limits and put restrictions on our lifestyle, but we are at a time in our life where we can do it. 

If I didn't live on the other side of the country and wasn't already over my dog limit, I would have loved to meet Luna and see if we could have been her forever home. I hope that you can find someone who will feel that way about her.

Just a question about your rescue. We adopted Honey and Toro from GRREAT in Virginia. I know that they have some dogs that they deem as unadoptable and keep them in permanent foster homes. I am not sure exactly what this means, but I assume that the rescue then keeps helping with the vet bills. Does or would your rescue do something like this? 

Something about Luna's story has touched me. I will be praying that the right home comes along for Luna.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ZeppGold said:


> Just a question about your rescue. We adopted Honey and Toro from GRREAT in Virginia. I know that they have some dogs that they deem as unadoptable and keep them in permanent foster homes. I am not sure exactly what this means, but I assume that the rescue then keeps helping with the vet bills. Does or would your rescue do something like this?
> 
> Something about Luna's story has touched me. I will be praying that the right home comes along for Luna.


The GR Rescue I was with, had permanent fosters, most of them were due to health reason and the dogs were basically in hospice. The Rescue covered all expenses. The foster provided the food unless it was a prescription type, then it was covered by the Rescue.

Most of the GR Rescues I've seen normally pay all the expenses of their fosters even the permanent ones.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing conclusive at the vet. So back to what we were doing. 

In good news, she just needs to gain about 8 pounds before she will be healthy enough to spay!!!! We had her up to 30 lbs but she dropped to 28 since she isn't keeping anything down. 

She was sleeping peacefully in the living room crate, so I snuck off to bed without waking her, hoping by not disturbing her she won't vomit. A girl can hope. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> The GR Rescue I was with, had permanent fosters, most of them where due to health reason and the dogs were basically in hospice. The Rescue covered all expenses. The foster provided the food unless it was a prescription type, then it was covered by the Rescue.
> 
> Most of the GR Rescues I've seen normally pay all the expenses of their fosters even the permanent ones.


Jenn

This would be good.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

The rescue I foster with has forever fosters, either due to age or health. They do pay the bills for all but food. Trust me we considered this before we took Hawk, who we knew would be hard to adopt out. We also considered adopting him and for many reasons decided it wasnt right for us. I totally understand where you are coming from. Hawk leaves on Sunday for his forever home. I contacted no less than 6 prospective homes...probably more. I was feeling discouraged when the home he is going to contacted the rescue specifically about him. Up until then everyone was thrown by the costs of his meds...tests etc. He was surrendered because of financial hardships....it happens and we knew we could not afford to taken on the financial responsibility for his meds etc. 
Hoping Luna finds an amazing home....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Frustrating when there is no real explanation. I hope it's just that she is adjusting to getting food on a regular basis and her stomach settles soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> Nothing conclusive at the vet. So back to what we were doing.
> 
> In good news, she just needs to gain about 8 pounds before she will be healthy enough to spay!!!! We had her up to 30 lbs but she dropped to 28 since she isn't keeping anything down.
> 
> ...


Praying they find what is wrong with sweet LeiLani. You are being a wonderful Mom!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jenn

How is Luna doing?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

yesss any update on Lina? did they biopsy the cysts to make sure they were nothing to worry about?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna is doing great! Its been two weeks since her surgery. She gets the staples off on Saturday, and the first thing we're doing is going to play in some water. Beach anyone? lol!!!! 

The fluid under her incisions is nearly completely gone. The vet did NOT biopsy because he was certain it wasn't cancerous. They were pustule cysts. 

Still no word about the woman who was interested in meeting Luna. I'm sure her forever family is on its way. We just have to be patient.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We've been following the vets advice for a few days, and she hasn't thrown up since Tuesday!!! I'm going to slowly move her back over to kibble to see how it goes. I missed my weekly pictures on Sunday, so I'll try to remember to catch some new pictures this weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



Brave said:


> Luna is doing great! Its been two weeks since her surgery. She gets the staples off on Saturday, and the first thing we're doing is going to play in some water. Beach anyone? lol!!!!
> 
> The fluid under her incisions is nearly completely gone. The vet did NOT biopsy because he was certain it wasn't cancerous. They were pustule cysts.
> 
> Still no word about the woman who was interested in meeting Luna. I'm sure her forever family is on its way. We just have to be patient.


I'm sure that Luna will love the water!! Did the vet say it's o.k.?
So glad they were just cysts! 
Give Luna, Bear and LeiLani some big kisses and hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LeiLani*



Brave said:


> We've been following the vets advice for a few days, and she hasn't thrown up since Tuesday!!! I'm going to slowly move her back over to kibble to see how it goes. I missed my weekly pictures on Sunday, so I'll try to remember to catch some new pictures this weekend.



So glad to hear LeiLani hasn't thrown up in days!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope LeiLani continues to improve. Looking forward to seeing updated pictures.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's great news about Luna. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I was cuddling with LeiLani tonight and it hit me how much she has improved. Her ears and snout finally have fur!!! Can't wait to take pictures. I'm sure y'all will be happy to see her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It is amazing what some good ole loving can do for a dog, so glad she seems to ben feeling a bit better. Hoping it continues!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is such a lucky dog to have you after such an awful time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone else may have written this, and I missed if, but if not Nutrical Dog and Nutrical puppy on her gums and tongues 20 minutes before eating can help her get the surge to eat well. Id she will take some on a cookie now and then, it can boost her calories.

Also, soaking kibble overnight or microwaving it with water for a minute or two and letting it cool can make it way easier to digest. I might put this girl on puppy kibble which breaks down easy for her transition back to kibble.

Amazon.com : Nutri-Cal for Puppy High-Calorie Nutritional Supplement, 4.25-Ounce : Puppy Vitamins : Pet Supplies


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leilani*

Can't wait to see pics of Leilani and Luna!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today is the DAY!!!! Staples come out today!!! 

I was hoping to take Luna to the beach, but it's raining so the coastal waters are off limits because of run-off.  

But Luna doesn't care!!! She heard she can play FETCH AGAIN!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are some updated photos of Little LeiLani!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos. She does not look like the same dog. Her eyes look much happier too.

I think the Nutri cal idea is a very good one, soaking puppy food too. She may have had a problem getting too much rich food too soon.

Keep up the good work. It is fantastic what you are doing for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna

You look SO BEAUTIFUL!! Have fun playing fetch!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Fetch is wonderful!
Our vet makes us wait 5 days for the holes from staples and stitches to close up before they can go in water.

The right home is worth the wait.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna's such a pretty happy girl.

Have fun today.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Viva La Luna!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's looking great!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow - you have done wonders! I love the picture of her and Bear looking out the window!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's looking great, Jen. You're a great foster mom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Leilani is really coming along, she looks great.

Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

She looks so good and I love her little flop ear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LeiLani*

Leilani looks like a different dog! See what love does!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

That is a GORGEOUS picture of Luna!;
Look at that smile!
Did Luna enjoy playing fetch?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes. Luna had the time of her life. 

The last potential adopter that questioned her cat's receptiveness to a dog has decided she cat will be fine. 

We're scheduling a meet soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

that smile!!! that face!!!! luna looks so happy!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a wonderful photo of Luna! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We've got a meet-n-greet tomorrow evening!!!!!!!!!!!!! So that means that I have to scurry around the house and tidy everything up, and Ms. Luna gets her BATH!!!!! Got to have her looking movie star GORGEOUS and softer than a cloud. 

Wish us luck!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There's a loving patient home out there  hopefully this is them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Who's coming to see Luna?
She always looks gorgeous!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck with the meet-n-greet! :crossfing 

I hope Luna finds her forever home with someone that will take the time to get to know her, give her time to adjust to their home and will love her the rest of her days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck with the Meet and Greet. 

The right person(s) and home for Luna is out there and they will be very lucky to have her. She's a special girl.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

She looks great Jen. I love her and Bear looking out the window.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope Luna finds the perfect home.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Anxious to hear how the meet and greet went.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It was GREAT!!!!!! Luna took to her right away. Asking for pets and cuddles and belly rubs. She was very animated and full or energy, which I think Luna needs. She asked to see Bear and when Bear vaulted onto the sofa and knocked her back, while I was aghast, she just laughed and pay him and told him how adorable he is. 

The rescue told her everything we know and she is comfortable with it. she has had Goldens we whole life and her sister has two Goldens of her own. 

We're doing a follow up on Saturday. I think this is the one!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful update, I hope this is truly the one for Luna!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Third time's the charm?? I was taken aback for a moment when she asked me why we didn't keep Luna for ourselves..... uhhhhh uhhhhhhh.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So excited for you and Luna!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Brave said:


> It was GREAT!!!!!! Luna took to her right away. Asking for pets and cuddles and belly rubs. She was very animated and full or energy, which I think Luna needs. She asked to see Bear and when Bear vaulted onto the sofa and knocked her back, while I was aghast, she just laughed and pay him and told him how adorable he is.
> 
> The rescue told her everything we know and she is comfortable with it. she has had Goldens we whole life and her sister has two Goldens of her own.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very fun and laid back lady!
Does she have any other pets to keep Luna entertained?
Does the rescue check all references first?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so glad to read it went well! She sounds like a neat person. If she is "the one" for Luna, please tell her to become a GRF member so we can continue to hear about Luna!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave said:


> Third time's the charm?? I was taken aback for a moment when she asked me why we didn't keep Luna for ourselves..... uhhhhh uhhhhhhh.


I don't know what you might have told her, you were put on the spot and caught off guard most likely. 

I would have said that you weren't keeping Luna because you wanted to continue Fostering for the Rescue Group, that it wouldn't be possible if you kept her, plus there are so many dogs that are in need of fostering. 

Really great to hear the meet and greet went so very well, Luna is a wonderful girl and she deserves to have her own family. 


Keeping my fingers crossed that this works out, sounds like a perfect fit.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope that this works out for Luna and that she finds her forever home.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't know what you might have told her, you were put on the spot and caught off guard most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was totally caught off guard. I told her that we're starting our family soon and financially we cannot afford two dogs. 

She is interested in getting a companion for Luna since she only has her cat, and told me that she was willing to adopt whomever Luna was bonded with (which would be my Bear) but I told her Bear is staying with me forever. He is my heart and soul 

If the meet on Saturday goes well, we will most likely finalize the adoption the following week. 

I'm going to miss her dearly. . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What you told the potential adopter was fine, it's really hard when you're caught off guard. I've been in that situation too many times.

I know you are going to miss her and it's going to be hard. Try to think of all the good you've done for Luna to get her to this point where she is able to have a family of her own. She has come a long way and it's because of you. You have done a fantastic job with her. 

Time to give Luna her wings


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

You've done an amazing job with Luna, above and beyond what the average person would do. This potential adopter sounds perfect for Luna.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know you are going to miss her and it's going to be hard. Try to think of all the good you've done for Luna to get her to this point where she is able to have a family of her own. She has come a long way and it's because of you. You have done a fantastic job with her.
> 
> Time to give Luna her wings


I cried this morning over it. I haven't cried for any of my fosters (except when Luna was terrified at that first woman's home) but this morning I cried. I'm going to miss her so much. I hope I've given her what she needs and helped her be confident in herself and her owner. I hope I've picked a great home. 

My husband says I'm crying because I know this is the right home for her.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

crying happy/bittersweet tears im sure! Is she local so that bear and luna could still have play dates? 

Can we make the new adopter join this forum so we can get luna updates still?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave said:


> I cried this morning over it. I haven't cried for any of my fosters (except when Luna was terrified at that first woman's home) but this morning I cried. I'm going to miss her so much. I hope I've given her what she needs and helped her be confident in herself and her owner. I hope I've picked a great home.
> 
> My husband says I'm crying because I know this is the right home for her.


That's a little bit like what us moms go through when our kids leave home and go out on their own. 

You're sad to see them go, but so very proud of them at the same time. And we do miss them.........

I hope Luna's mom will keep in touch with you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I wish you peace with your decision, I wish Luna happiness with her new family and I pray they have the patience to see this through. It sometimes take a long time when they are insecure to feel comfortable with their new people. Months sometimes. You did well Jen with her. It can be done, you proved it.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> I was totally caught off guard. I told her that we're starting our family soon and financially we cannot afford two dogs.
> 
> She is interested in getting a companion for Luna since she only has her cat, and told me that she was willing to adopt whomever Luna was bonded with (which would be my Bear) but I told her Bear is staying with me forever. He is my heart and soul
> 
> ...


Had a hunch you two were making baby plans. Yay! Hope all happens smoothly! 
:artydude

She should get referred to the local GR rescue doncha think? She could find another dog to keep Luna company...  

I hope this home works out. It sounds like a good fit. If she's local enough, perhaps Luna and Bear can have playdates.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well... the rescue DID just recently get an 18 month old purebred GR in. Boy too!!! 

ETA - Here is the link to the young pup's page: http://labsandmore.org/Public/AnimalDetails.aspx

And she is local. So I am 100% open to play dates.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Had a hunch you two were making baby plans. Yay! Hope all happens smoothly!
> :artydude


haha! Soon is like 5 years away. We made a 5 year plan that makes me comfortable getting pregnant. 

-pay off his enormous student loan debt
-pay off our car
-pay off Bear's surgery bills
-drop 130-180 lbs (that's ALL on me!!) so the pregnancy is healthy/healthier

I wanted to have my kids before I was 30 BUT between the PCOS and the finances, I think waiting 5 years is a better deal. I'll only be 32. Still plenty of time to make babies. We did concede and agree to "start" TTCing when I hit 30 in case it takes 2+ years to either get pregnant or carry one to term. 

My friends told me "just start NOW!" but with our luck we'll get pregnant first go around, when we're not really READY. Ya know?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I'm going to miss her so much. I hope I've given her what she needs and helped her be confident in herself and her owner. I hope I've picked a great home.


Yes, yes, and yes. You're been her angel. Thanks to you it's roses for Luna from here on out


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Brave said:


> I cried this morning over it. I haven't cried for any of my fosters (except when Luna was terrified at that first woman's home) but this morning I cried. I'm going to miss her so much. I hope I've given her what she needs and helped her be confident in herself and her owner. I hope I've picked a great home.
> 
> My husband says I'm crying because I know this is the right home for her.


Jen.
Missing her will be a testament to how much you love her. You gave her more in the short time you've had her than I'm guessing anyone else ever has. Hawks only been gone 5 days but I know this was the right home....I pray you have found Luna her forever home. She will never forget you and what you have done for her. You are amazing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Thinking of you and Luna today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Hi, Jenn:

Thinking of you and Luna!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just checking in for a Luna status update......hope all is going well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Did Luna get adopted? Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry for the silence. I've been having connectivity issues with my new phone. Grrrrrrr. 

Luna had her second meet-n-greet on Sunday at the adopter's home. Things went well. The cat doesn't like Luna AT ALL but the adopter says that it isn't a deal breaker because the cat only comes inside at night. Luna seems to love the place. She is learning how to climb stairs! 

The adoption is set for 5/17 @ Noon since the adopter is out of town until then.  I'm going to miss her SO MUCH!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Sorry for the silence. I've been having connectivity issues with my new phone. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Luna had her second meet-n-greet on Sunday at the adopter's home. Things went well. The cat doesn't like Luna AT ALL but the adopter says that it isn't a deal breaker because the cat only comes inside at night. Luna seems to love the place. She is learning how to climb stairs!
> 
> The adoption is set for 5/17 @ Noon since the adopter is out of town until then.  I'm going to miss her SO MUCH!!!


Oh that is so wonderful! (just make sure the kitty can't get to sweet Luna in evenings...) you're going to miss her, I know. Will she be far away, perhaps you could offer to board her once in a while....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*



OutWest said:


> Oh that is so wonderful! (just make sure the kitty can't get to sweet Luna in evenings...) you're going to miss her, I know. Will she be far away, perhaps you could offer to board her once in a while....


That's wonderful the adopter loves Luna-she sure is lovable. I bet you will miss her and I know she'll miss you and Bear!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Oh that is so wonderful! (just make sure the kitty can't get to sweet Luna in evenings...) you're going to miss her, I know. Will she be far away, perhaps you could offer to board her once in a while....


She will only be about 15 minutes away by car.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Quick update - LeiLani is finally healthy enough to attend her first adoption event! Wish her luck! I'm hoping to get her spayed in the next few weeks. 

On the bad side... house training seems to be eluding us. Its frustrating because I take them outside to pee ALL THE TIME! 

On the good side... she's learned "sit" and will now sit for meals and treats, and she is getting less obsessive over the tennis balls so I can actually play fetch with all three dogs in the backyard with only a few incidents of her running off with my ball. 

I took some new pictures but haven't seen if any of them came out. I'll try to post them soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

So glad Luna is living close to you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leilani*



Brave said:


> Quick update - LeiLani is finally healthy enough to attend her first adoption event! Wish her luck! I'm hoping to get her spayed in the next few weeks.
> 
> On the bad side... house training seems to be eluding us. Its frustrating because I take them outside to pee ALL THE TIME!
> 
> ...


Praying Leilani gets a loving home.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

No luck finding a home. 

I'm trying to get her spayed this week. 

Meanwhile, this happened!! She fell asleep on my knee. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow Jen, great job!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leilani*

Leilani looks adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Please give Luna some big hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sweet. The right family is out there...they just need to find one another.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

hope you are enjoying your last few days wtih luna! i hope you get to visit her since she will be close by


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thinking of you today as Luna goes to her new home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Is Luna going to her new home today?
Please giver her big kisses and hugs!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope everything works out with Luna.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Hope yesterday was a good day!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna went to her forever home yesterday. *crosses fingers*



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Leilani is doing well. She got spayed (thankfully!!!) last Tuesday. Just got to keep her calm for another week. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope that it works out and that this is the one.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's a beauty who's going to win someone's heart very quickly


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

She adorable, thanks for taking her in, I'm sure she'll get lots of love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Hoping Luna's home works out. Bet she misses you and Bear!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

keep us posted on how it went! how did bear and you do with her leaving?

also, just curious, how are her ears? was she still needed the nightly routine?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed that if issues arise they will have the patience and tolerance to help her through them.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Luna looks gorgeous. Wishing her all she deserves in life and kudos to you for making her what she has become.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So far things are going well. Her new owner is very open to having a friendship with Bear and I. She's been sending me photos all night and morning. I feel really good about this home. Though I am a little teary-eyed because I do love her so much. 

Here are some latest photos. 


Yesterday she managed to get Luna in the bedroom. Pretty girl. 








This morning, after some cuddles; playing with a new toy and an old one I gave to them (her favorite!!)








Today, just relaxing. She sure loves small spaces. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow! They just clicked it seems

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

omg, that face!!!! She looks wonderful! Can you believe that is the same pup that came to you? 

Seems she is doing wonderfully. So glad you will still be able to see her too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna is so beautiful, she looks very happy. 

You did a great job with her Jen. Happy to hear her mom wants to stay in touch with you .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna is a very beautiful girl. You did a wonderful job with her and I can imagine how much your miss her. So glad her owner wants to keep in touch with you and Bear!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our little White Princess doing?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is doing well. she has all her spunk back. I am planning on taking her to the adoption event on Saturday. She is still healing from the spay but I don't think she notices the incision any more. It's been a week since the surgery. On Sunday the cone comes off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> She is doing well. she has all her spunk back. I am planning on taking her to the adoption event on Saturday. She is still healing from the spay but I don't think she notices the incision any more. It's been a week since the surgery. On Sunday the cone comes off.


Thanks for the update 

She's gonna wiggle her little self into someone's heart. What a sweetie pie.

Sunday (to the tune of 'Born Free') :

Cone free ... as free as the wind blows
As free as the grass grows ... cone free to follow her nose


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thought of Luna today and hope she is doing well with her new family. I think this is the longest she has stayed away from you with a new family so that seems to be a good sign.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today marks a return to normal activity. Leilani says she likes it!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

She's looking so pretty!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She really looks like a healthy girl now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, she looks really pretty. A lei around her neck during adoptathons and she'll have a forever home in a NY minute


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Brave said:


> Today marks a return to normal activity. Leilani says she likes it!!!
> 
> View attachment 395418
> 
> ...


You need to do a side by side comparison with this picture and one from when she first came to you.  She is looking great.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Today marks a return to normal activity. Leilani says she likes it!!!
> 
> View attachment 395418
> 
> ...


She looks so beautiful, Jen. She looks healthy and the expression on her face is soft. You've done a great job with her.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Think the photo of her and Bear looking out window is the winner. Glad to know others do that also. She's a cutie and looks adoptable.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> OUTWEST: "She looks so beautiful, Jen. She looks healthy and the expression on her face is soft. You've done a great job with her."


Amen! What a beautiful transformation to have witnessed


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

yes, any updates on luna?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just read through this whole thread....so any news on how Luna is doing? You are an angel!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is a side-by-side from the day I got her to just a few days ago...


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh she looks so much improved and cute as a button!! Bless you for caring for her so well. She will find the perfect family, I'm sure!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Luna's been gone for 11 days now. And so far everything is going smoothly. Here are some new pictures. She looks SO HAPPY!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh it looks like she found a wonderful home!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pictures. So glad that things are going well.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Look at how much her eyes have changed. She's content!  Great job!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree - you can see peace in her eyes.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Sweet girl. Great job making her feel safe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to you she looks cuddly, soft, and content. God bless you


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

those pictures are wonderful!!!! Im so glad to see!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Luna looks very happy and so content. 

Really good to see her home is working out so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Great pics of sweet Luna!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Isn't it amazing how so many homes had such a hard time.... And then BAM, get to this home and she's so happy. It seems like a match made in heaven

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Guess who found her forever home today!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The transformation of her is amazing, she's adorable.

Fantastic to hear she found her home today, yay!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Guess who found her forever home today!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yay for Leilani! Did you like the family? Do tell.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leilani*

Tell us about Leilani's new home!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wasn't at the event. I had to work this weekend. So I dropped her off, told her to shine like a star because she was getting adopted today and it worked!! The handler who was with Leilani says its a great family. Leilani will have her own little boy to play with and love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You just made my day!  Weirdly, upon reading the news of her new forever home, I 'got something in my eyes' that made them well up


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I HAD to post again. I am SO SO SO HAPPY for LeiLani. 

I know it'll be sad for you to see her go because you've grown to love her, but she'll always love you too. Thanks to you, the rest of her life is going to be tail-waggingly happy 

"Rescuing/Adopting one dog won't change the world, but for that one dog the world will be changed forever."


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh yay....but a little sad about not seeing her face any longer. I hope she has the best new home a dog could ever ask for. She deserves the continued love and attention you have given her.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay for Leilani... you've done good by her and she will never forget you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Leilani was returned to me tonight. I cannot go into details. Please keep us in your thoughts as we get to the bottom of everything.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Hope you find another placement for her soon--that lasts.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry, but I know you only want the best for her. Hoping she is okay and was not traumatized by the situation.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Leilani was returned to me tonight. I cannot go into details. Please keep us in your thoughts as we get to the bottom of everything.


Oh no. Poor little girl. Poor you, too.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thinking of Leilani and hope she is settling back in nicely and she is OK.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe there was a reason for this.....just saying


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was thinking of Leilani, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Anything new or shareable on Leilani?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing new on Leilani. She's still hanging tight at my house.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:worthless


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dborgers said:


> :worthless












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

THANKS!! LeiLani sure is a super cute girl


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*New Foster - LeiLani*

Leilani had an adoption event on Saturday. There were a couple people interested, but no true takers.  

She enjoyed the heck out of herself though. 
















And she is small enough to fit under my legs in the car. Where she proceeded to pass out for the entire ride home. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear things have not worked out for Leilani, I feel things happen for a reason and that special family and home are yet to be found. 

She's precious


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I know. It's just disheartening. A few people we've met says that she's obviously found her forever home with us. Why do people assume that? Just because she loves cuddling with us and knows us so she responds to us. It's just *sigh* harder than I thought to find homes for these dogs. Leilani doesn't even have any problems. Like Luna did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

any further updates on Luna? Hope she is loving her new life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

How is Luna doing?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't heard anything recently. As far as I know, they are two peas in a pod. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Quick update. Nothing much has changed. Leilani is still here, looking for her forever home. She has graduated from the crate at night. She is slowly mastering the "down" command. She's reached her optimal weight and is actually on a diet so she doesn't get fat. 

Keep wishing us luck!! We've had many people "interested" but very few follow upers. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brave*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear things have not worked out for Leilani, I feel things happen for a reason and that special family and home are yet to be found.
> 
> She's precious


So sorry about sweet Leilani. I agree with Carolina Mom.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hang in there. She's such a sweetheart and now she's a well fed, pretty sweetheart! Perhaps teach her more tricks... Many people with smaller dogs seem to like them to do tricks.... Whatever will help her find love!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She does spin. I'm teaching Bear "bow" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

People EAT UP when a dog will "wave"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She looks so comfy and at right at home. "The lord works in mysterious ways"


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am elated to say LeiLani has been adopted!!!!!! I cried. So it's official!!! She is going to live with an older couple who will spoil her rotten and take care of her for the rest of her days. They are amazing people and even in the short time I've known them I am glad Leilani is now theirs. 

Oh. My sweet Leilani. I am so proud with how far you've come. I will miss you and your incessant affection. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah!! ? So happy she has a great, new home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Great news! They all look very happy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Woo hoo!!! This is the best news I've read all week. I'm so happy for that little bug.

She looks like she's smiling in the picture. She knows ...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That picture made me tear up... All three of them look so happy! Wonderful news!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! Welcome home Lelani!!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Look how beautiful, proud and full of confidence she is! So happy for this precious girl. She will have a wonderful life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, very happy for LeiLani and her new family. 

Wonderful family picture, hard to say who is the happiest, LeiLani or her new parents.

I agree with what Danny said above, she certainly does know. 

Happy life sweet girl.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just look at what YOU did, Jen! And all because of your selflessness.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We have a new foster. His name is River. He is a 6 month old German Sheperd / Lab Mix.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a cutie River is.

Thank you for opening your heart and home to those in need.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Awe! I think River will get adopted quickly.  Do you have any updates on how Leilani is doing with her new home?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't heard from Leilani's new home since they adopted her. I'm sure if there was any problems we would hear about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*River*

River is just adorable and very lucky to have you as a Foster!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Last night River threw a tantrum because he wanted to sleep in bed with me like a big dog, but he likes to get into trouble too much to be left out of the crate overnight. I've never seen a dog throw a legit tantrum. It's hysterical to watch. 

Thank GOODNESS he's cute!!! I've forgotten how much work puppies are, but he's so smart. He is very eager to please and will do anything for a kiss.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Brave said:


> Last night River threw a tantrum because he wanted to sleep in bed with me like a big dog, but he likes to get into trouble too much to be left out of the crate overnight. I've never seen a dog throw a legit tantrum. It's hysterical to watch.
> 
> Thank GOODNESS he's cute!!! I've forgotten how much work puppies are, but he's so smart. He is very eager to please and will do anything for a kiss.


He has two amazingly smart breeds in there. He is probably bursting with genius! Although half of that may not come through until he's 10 years old (from the lab) hehe! My family has owned lots of labs and I always joke they never mature until they're seniors.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*River*

Bear sure has had some amazing foster tails and now another!
Leilani and her new parents look just right together!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We picked up another foster last night. Meet Nitro, a 3 month old black lab. We got him to help keep River occupied so Bear had a break from puppy teeth. So far so good. 

We had a really rough night last night, am I got very little sleep because Nitro spent most of the night crying, whining, barking, and howling. He's never slept alone but he needs to learn so he has the best chances of getting adopted. 

So I spent an hour sitting by his crate, and slowly transitioning him to being alone. I held him. Then put him in the crate. Then put the blanket over the crate. Then turned off the light. Then walked to the kitchen and got some water and slowly tip toed my way to the bedroom. He would quiet down and then suddenly melt down. By the time 1 am rolled around, my husband was up for work and I begged him to deal with the puppy so I could get a 90 minute nap. Whatever he did worked (or he passed out from exhaustion) because he was quiet until I got up at 5:30. 

This makes River look like a cake walk. Ahhhhhh no more puppies for me. 
















Bear's HAPPY face cause Momma is all his...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've also noticed that adults crate easier than puppies. Pups are the worst to foster lol >. < unless you have the time and attention of course


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're a super duper human being, Jenn


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What was I thinking?? I've sworn off puppies forever. Nick keeps asking if we can keep one and I'm just sitting in a corner rocking, muttering "no no no". 

Danny - not super. I was pulling hair and crying when Nitro wouldn't calm down and sleep. I told my FB friends I feel like I have a colic-y newborn.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

So Nitro is an appropriate name then, huh? 

Sorry he cried so much. My guess is this isn't the last of it  you are paying it forward big time with this one.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Very apt. I told my hubby we should re-name him "taz" for Tasmanian Devil. He is the loudest, mouthiest, dirtiest fighter ever! And he whirls around the house like a tiny tornado. 

My brother asked me what do I get when I mix Nitro with water (haha an explosion?) and I said "a gremlin"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gremlin*

Gremlin would be a cute name.
We had named one of our old Samoyeds, Gizmo, from the movie, "Gremlins.

When you see Luna on Sunday, let us know how she is!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We had a much better night last night. Puppies played for over two hours after dinner until I recognized Nitro's body language as overtired and I put him to bed. He didn't whine. Didn't bark. Nothing. I have staggered bedtimes, so River went to bed 30 minutes later (of course not without finding something inappropriate to chew on in the minute and a half I turned my back... I should know better by now). Both pups went to bed well. We did potty breaks at 2:30 am for Nitro. He had a rough go at settled after that but he was asleep until 5:30 am at which point he woke me up with his cries. I tried a potty break.... Nothing. I tried cuddles.... Nothing. I ended up just putting him in the crate and walking away so I could get some more sleep in. Fair play means River got to come sleep in bed with Bear and I for those last 20 minutes. He did superb. 

Now they've all pottied and eaten breakfast. They are crated so I can take a shower and so they can digest some before rough housing. And we'll hopefully get another hour of play in before work.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Little Nitro for adopted on Saturday. He was my shortest foster only staying with us for 4 days. Next we need to get River adopted. 


I thought we'd be back to a calm house, but the cards are just not laying that way. River has either regressed in his potty training or he is now marking. My husband and my girlfriend both think it's marking. And it's driving me batty. 

We're back to potty training 101. Every 30 minutes, he goes outside and he pees by himself. But he'll still come inside and pee on Bear's bed ( happen three times now) or pee on the floor where Bear's bed goes ( twice). I'm pulling my hair out I'm so frustrated. Yesterday he lifted his leg and peed on Bear's bowl right as I was watching him and I immediately interrupted him (I shouted, tbh) and he ran for the backdoor and I put I'm outside while I cleaned up the mess. 

We're using vinegar to clean it up and he still pees on that spot. It's driving me mad.

Any other tips besides crating him? He goes out OFTEN (every 30 minutes cause I have an alarm on my phone). He is ALWAYS watched and if I am unable to watch him he is crated. It's not a UTI. He drinks a normal amount of water and he pees outside. 

I'm at a loss. And marking is 100% unacceptable in the house.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely marking, not housetraining accidents. He's trying "claim" Bear's space. 

I know alot of people will disagree with me, but for marking with a dog that is already house trained, I catch them in the act of marking, they get a light pop on the hip and very stern, angry tone "NO!" and immediately moved away from the area. I want them to know that is not acceptable, and I don't think they connect house training with marking habits. This has worked with every single male foster dog I have had that marked in the house, and most never did it again, or only did it one more time. 

It is the one and only instance I will ever use a physical touch with my hand to correct a dog, and it's not any harder than when I thump my dogs on the ribcage petting them. You can also put a leash on him and give a good leash correction in place of the pop when you see him start to lift a leg. 

But he is definitely vying for status on the totem pole with Bear by peeing on his things and his space.

Try putting Nature's Miracle in the wash with the dog bed and to clean the floor where he marked. It supposed to to clean as well as deter them from going in that spot again.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!! The rescue is having a trainer contact me to go over what I've tried and to offer suggestions. I've thought of moving the bed completely. But I prefer the idea of using a leash to give me immediate access to him when he does it. It's amazing how far away three feet is when they are peeing on things they shouldn't. 

I've always had the rule that Bear is first in the house. Of late, we've fed River first only because he will try I eat Bear's food and coming from a known resource guarder that could land my foster in the e-vet. But I might just leash him to me (tether) and let Bear eat completely before River is allowed to eat. 

They are both allowed on the couch but only Bear gets to be on the bed unless I say otherwise. River jumps on the bed at night but he is removed immediately and put in his crate for the night. 

Bear gets first affection. And priority cuddles. 

Hopefully we nip this in the bud.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't connected with the trainer yet.... But we've removed the bed and bowl so there are no "targets" and we're one day without marking. 

/cheer


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

First change of feeding routine and it didn't go over well. But I'm getting better at seeing what his intent is. 

So as a way to further establish pecking order, at feeding time, Bear gets fed ton completion first. Then River gets fed. Well after River finished eating, he walked over to bear's spot and started to lift his leg. I corrected him before he peed. Yay!!!!

This sucks. I never realized how frustrating marking can be. Thank god Bear never marks. Well he pees on other pee on walks, but never in the house.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We've gotten through TWO DAYS(!!!) without River marking. 

Bear is a pushover and let's River steal bones and toys from his mouth, which I'm putting a stop to. I'm also limiting his time on the couch because I think he's using the high ground as a power play. 

We got Nitro (3 month old black lab) back but ONLY as a board while his family is out of town. 

It's like he never left....
















And Bear is adoring the extra morning cuddle time he gets. This morning he combined cuddles with important chewing duties....


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

haha there is never a dull moment in your house! You are such a great person for all your foster work.. and i think Bear deserves a medal of his own too!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mr. Bear is def the top dog.  But I bet he loves his temporary siblings


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Mr. Bear is def the top dog.  But I bet he loves his temporary siblings



I think he likes it. The first day the boys get here, there is lots of growling and no-nonsense corrections as Bear lays down the law of the land. But once the pecking order is established, he's in love with his friends (until he's overwhelmed by their never ending energy levels and shark teeth). 

I cannot get over how adorable River is.....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

This may not be feasible but when I got Docboy last winter I tethered him to me for a couple of days. 2 accidents, then no more. But it is a tough way to spend the day!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It would be riskier because of the three rolling around like maniacs but he is on potty 101 permissions. Meaning eyes in him or he's crated. He goes to the bathroom with me, he stays in the living room within feet of me. And it's working so far. 

Though he pulled his blanket into his crate in the hour we were at the dentist and ate it a corner of it. So now were on blockage watch. Yippee. Never a dull moment at our house. Lol!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless you, Jenn  Puppies are a lot of work, but I'll be it gives you some chuckles and smiles too.

Bear, you are a wonderful boy. Here's a scritch from us


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Due to the blanket chewer..... We jury rigged (spelling?) a cover using clothes pins and an x-pen so that River couldn't eat it and Casey the cat could have some peace while were gone. 

Ta....da!!!!








and because he is just so darn cute.... Here's Indy (formerly Nitro)!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Rumor has it someone is getting adopted!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> Rumor has it someone is getting adopted!!!
> 
> View attachment 450537


Yeah!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The rumors are true!! The adoption is being finalized tonight. Yay River!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great. Have you met the people? Do you, Nick and Bear approve?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> The rumors are true!! The adoption is being finalized tonight. Yay River!!!


Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nick has met them. I have not. I'm sick and stayed home from the adoption event. 

As of this last one, I'm hanging up my foster hat for the time being. I wish I could save them all, but it's become a burden on the household, both financially and emotionally. 

Maybe someday I'll foster again.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You've done quite a lot. Sometimes you just need to withdraw and focus on your own projects and needs. River is a sweetie (even if he is a lively puppy!). Best wishes to him and his new family.

PS, feel better soon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It never feels like enough. 

I'm still debating whether to bring up the particular grievance I have with one of their volunteer trainers, or just to let it lie. 

Fostering turned into a second full time job, and I felt animosity from certain individuals if my foster dog was not occupying 9/10ths of my day. And the feeling that I was not meeting minimum expectations for being a foster home just made me want to quit all the more. 

I doubt it's a universal feeling (or at least I doubt it would have been conveyed to a foster home) but having been on the receiving end, I no longer have the patience to deal with people who pass judgement so quickly. Nor do I enjoy feeling like my every move was being scrutinized by others.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better by Sunday! Probably a good idea to take a break from fostering.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Hope you are feeling better by Sunday! Probably a good idea to take a break from fostering.



I'm sure I will be. I've been fighting this off for about three weeks and my body finally succumbed to whatever I was battling. It's pretty mild so far. *knocks on wood*

I wouldn't miss the event for anything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*River*

Congrats to River!!!
You are entitled to take a break and focus on you and your family.


----------

